# Enter the Dungeon! New and Improved Dungeons Vault Genetics



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 4, 2015)

Some new and interesting things happening in the world of OGKB and GDP crosses. Looking forward to E distancing himself from the drama and BS of anything "KEN" related. All about the future now, and learning and growing as a Breeder, business owner, Social media and all around good guy. At the end of the day, hate him or love him, his genetics deserve a chance at earning their spot on seedbank shelves and in your mailbox.

Early reports are very promising and the future is bright, as long as things stay cool. As of now 11/4/2015, greenline organics, Sour patch seeds, and a few select others have some stock. They can be found on instagram and their own websites.

I am electing myself as helper ghoul at "The Dungeon". I have zero interest in getting paid for this. And I have no idea why I am doing this. DVG doesnt even know I'm doing this. Too bad, I'm gonna help sell your beans, because A) Im bored B) Im a bored salesperson C) Your Genetics and your hard work deserve a fair chance. I'm going to provide strain info, growing tips and a friendly response to any questions regarding the future and strains going forward. All drama and remarks towards anything " KEN" related will be simply ignored. Period. I am not a paid spokesperson, and I'll do this until I am asked to stop.

Without further Adieu, here is a line up. Please understand there are a few not listed and further clarification will be forthcoming.

THE GRANDPAS BREATH PROJECT

-cherry pie x GB = "*Humble Pie*"

-platinum GSC x GB = "*Scouts Honor*"

-deathstar x GB = "*Palpatine*"

-ECSD x GB = "NYCD" aka *New York cab driver aka Jersey Mike*

-skunk tangerine x GB = "*Citrus Farmer*"

-GDP x GB = "*Purple Vapor*"

-motorbreath #15 x GB = "*Blown Motor aka Hot Rod*"

-triangle Kush x GB = "*Swamp Thing*"

-ghost OG x GB = "*Lost Soul*"

-candyland V2 x GB = "*False Teeth*"

-grandpas breath x GB = "*Grandpa Breath F2's*"

-American pie x GB = "*Grand Slam*"

-dookies x GB = "*Foul Mouth*"


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 4, 2015)

*Kendawg*


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 4, 2015)

*Grand Slam*


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 4, 2015)

*Foul Mouth*


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 4, 2015)

*Palpatine *


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 4, 2015)

*Palpatine Sour Pheno*


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 4, 2015)

*Grandpas Breath F2*


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 4, 2015)

*Purple Vapor*


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 4, 2015)

*Purple Vapor*


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Don Geno (Nov 5, 2015)

Damn Elvis dont ever get tired of seeing your threads!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 5, 2015)

Which DVG strains have you grown velvet Elvis?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 5, 2015)

The Funk, Candyland V2, Grandpas breath in dirt now, Scouts honor, grand slam and swamp thing in future

In past when he worked for other guy I had phantom cookies.


----------



## eyes (Nov 5, 2015)

Nice buds you have there. Sounds like you got the right attitude to go forward and propel them forward and such. They should be so lucky to have someone passionate as yourself. I will get me some of that- some palpatine sour for me.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Nov 5, 2015)

Woooot, I haven't decided which ones to start first but by this weekend I should have it all decided.


----------



## Devils34 (Nov 5, 2015)

I'd cop if they were available at Choice or Cannazon....they're the only two banks i fuck with.

Unfortunately they're not.

But some of these seem like fire........What is Grandpa's Breathe though?


----------



## Blazin Purps (Nov 5, 2015)

Flipped my Grandpas Breath F2's yesterday!


----------



## greywind (Nov 5, 2015)

Devils34 said:


> I'd cop if they were available at Choice or Cannazon....they're the only two banks i fuck with.
> 
> Unfortunately they're not.
> 
> But some of these seem like fire........What is Grandpa's Breathe though?


Grandpa's Breath is a cross of OGKB x (Tahoe OG x GDP), according to what I have seen.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 5, 2015)

thanks for helping fellas. which ones you have siino?


----------



## Siino Gardens (Nov 5, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> thanks for helping fellas. which ones you have siino?


Grandpa Larry, Candyland x Pink Champagne (sexed and trying to veg her now), E's Grand OG which I have grown before and was absolutely fuckin dank, Palpatine, GBx(?) testers have to go grab the pack to see which ones they are.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 5, 2015)

eyes said:


> Nice buds you have there. Sounds like you got the right attitude to go forward and propel them forward and such. They should be so lucky to have someone passionate as yourself. I will get me some of that- some palpatine sour for me.


Wait, I'm confused. Are those your bud shots velvet?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 5, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Wait, I'm confused. Are those your bud shots velvet?


No, eyes mistook me for the breeder. rether than correct him I am basking in the glory... shhhh!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 5, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> No, eyes mistook me for the breeder. rether than correct him I am basking in the glory... shhhh!


LOL!!!!! Sorry. 

I'm sure yours will look that nice too. So those are E's pics? They do look nice...


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 5, 2015)

these are pics from testers on IG.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 6, 2015)

Scouts Honor

Courtesy of @chieftokah


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 6, 2015)

Scouts Honor pheno 4 courtesy of @chieftokah


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 6, 2015)

Lost Soul courtesy of @chief tokah


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 6, 2015)

Humble Pie 

courtesy of @chieftokah


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 6, 2015)

Foul Mouth

Courtesy of @chieftokah


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 6, 2015)

Grandpas Breath early finisher, around 50 days including flush

Courtesy of @chieftokah


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 18, 2015)

Citrus Farmer courtesy of @chieftokah


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 18, 2015)

Humble Pie courtesy of @chieftokah


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 18, 2015)

Foul Mouth courtesy of @chieftokah


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 18, 2015)

Ghost OG courtesy of @chieftokah


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 18, 2015)

Scouts Honor courtesy of @chieftokah


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 19, 2015)

Looking good velvis!


----------



## greencropper (Nov 19, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> Grandpas Breath early finisher, around 50 days including flush
> 
> Courtesy of @chieftokah
> 
> View attachment 3536894


but where oh brother art thou these beans be had?


----------



## Siino Gardens (Nov 20, 2015)

greencropper said:


> but where oh brother art thou these beans be had?


look up dungeonsvaultgenetics on instagram  , I believe that is his username but a quick search will find him. Not sure what seedbank they are in at the moment I got mine from thedankteam but they seem to have had a falling out or something. Can't wait to throw some of my DVG gear into flower .


----------



## greencropper (Nov 20, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> look up dungeonsvaultgenetics on instagram  , I believe that is his username but a quick search will find him. Not sure what seedbank they are in at the moment I got mine from thedankteam but they seem to have had a falling out or something. Can't wait to throw some of my DVG gear into flower .


just found out greenline sb is good to go too, thanks, been lookin for an early finishing dankster to dust some other early gals, the grandpa breath fits the bill i think


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 20, 2015)

candyland v2 is like a 50 day strain.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 20, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> candyland v2 is like a 50 day strain.


maybe some are, but most i ran 63-70 days...

DUDE, thanks for doing this. There will be a ton more pictures to come. I will add a bunch to this thread.
As of now, the new releases are ONLY at greenlineorganics seedbank. I vouch for them and will stand behind him any day. Sour patch has an order on the way, and so does seedsrus, and a guy in colorado. There will be more outlets receiving them too, stay tuned.

On another note, I wanna take a second to say thanks to Ken for helping me out while he did and giving me the confidence needed to take on such a task. Without Ken, I may never have made it to where I am. So I do have a certain amount of gratitude towards him. 
I apologize for times of weakness in the other thread and allowing my short fuse to let me make decisions and say things I shouldn't have. 2016 is gonna be a great year and all the new releases are gonna catch a ton of attention. If you aren't growing any of my strains, it's about time you "enter the dungeon."


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 20, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> maybe some are, but most i ran 63-70 days...
> 
> DUDE, thanks for doing this. There will be a ton more pictures to come. I will add a bunch to this thread.
> As of now, the new releases are ONLY at greenlineorganics seedbank. I vouch for them and will stand behind him any day. Sour patch has an order on the way, and so does seedsrus, and a guy in colorado. There will be more outlets receiving them too, stay tuned.
> ...



Great Post! Things are really starting to take off!

If you can remember, tag me @dankwhisperer on IG when you post pics of the new gear and Ill keep this thread updated.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Nov 23, 2015)

getting real excited right about now. Candyland x Pink Champagne is almost ready to flower and I will be taking a couple cuts off each of the females. Can't wait to share all my experiences. Grand OG, Candyland, and one other of theirs (little too baked and can't remember for the life of me) did me real well so far. 

Anyone who is interested in what these genetics offer-- to LED users-- will hopefully appreciate my contributions. I also have the beautiful opportunity to test out some of the newer genetics and now that I don't have any plans to leave town for a while I can pop a few of them. 

 I am beyond stoked and if the weed gods bless me with keepers (which I don't see why they wouldn't) then I will keep these around and *maybe* even let a few clones out into the world. I don't wanna take away from what DVG's team is doing I just want to add to it.

 too much reading you all must be sleepy by now,  stay tuned for some dank in the tank.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 23, 2015)

PINK CANDY nd foul mouth s in my future. have grandpas breath going now few weeks from seed


----------



## Timboy5 (Nov 25, 2015)

holy shit that Jersey Mike!!!

any info about the ecsd used?


----------



## Blazin Purps (Nov 25, 2015)

Grandpas Breath F2 day 19 and packing on the frost! Smells like dank sweet grapes with a hint of kush. Edit: I need to get some of that Humble Pie!!!


----------



## Siino Gardens (Nov 25, 2015)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> maybe some are, but most i ran 63-70 days...
> 
> DUDE, thanks for doing this. There will be a ton more pictures to come. I will add a bunch to this thread.
> As of now, the new releases are ONLY at greenlineorganics seedbank. I vouch for them and will stand behind him any day. Sour patch has an order on the way, and so does seedsrus, and a guy in colorado. There will be more outlets receiving them too, stay tuned.
> ...


Hey bud, any tips for getting some decent cuttings off of some of these bushy ones? I seem to have some beautiful bushes right now but they don't even have enough leg to really call a cutting in my opinion hahaha. The ladies have been alive for almost 40 days so far and I was about to toss them in flower soon.

Holy moly I just hit some oil that was like a jetpack.  I got bushes peeps, I am going to pop some more seeds this weekend while things quiet down.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Dec 1, 2015)

Yes, @Timboy5 I received the cut through a friend here in Washington state and it came straight from Chaco's hands. Right out of Jersey. It's THE East Coast Sour Diesel cut... I also believe its the same cut Rez used to start his Sour D line... I may be wrong...


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Dec 1, 2015)

Siino Gardens said:


> Hey bud, any tips for getting some decent cuttings off of some of these bushy ones? I seem to have some beautiful bushes right now but they don't even have enough leg to really call a cutting in my opinion hahaha. The ladies have been alive for almost 40 days so far and I was about to toss them in flower soon.
> 
> Holy moly I just hit some oil that was like a jetpack.  I got bushes peeps, I am going to pop some more seeds this weekend while things quiet down.


Lots of pinching. I supercrop. A LOT. I notice topping takes my plants longer to recover and start pushing out side branching compared to when I supercrop and twist those stems.


----------



## texasjack (Dec 8, 2015)

This is relevant to my interests.


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 8, 2015)

Not a lot of breeders doing crosses with deathstar to my knowledge. I will probably end up grabbing a pack of that palpatine, sounds like a good cross. @akhiymjames you might like this one too.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 8, 2015)

natro.hydro said:


> Not a lot of breeders doing crosses with deathstar to my knowledge. I will probably end up grabbing a pack of that palpatine, sounds like a good cross. @akhiymjames you might like this one too.


It is going to take me some time to get the Palpatine running and then finished but I will eventually have some good solid info for everyone.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 30, 2015)

picked up palpatine and false teeth


----------



## texasjack (Dec 30, 2015)

Picked up Citrus Farmer, Jersey Mike, and Grandpas breath.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Jan 4, 2016)

Here is a different Grandpas Breath F2 than the last one I posted.

Grandpas Breath F2 day 28






The last one is finishing up now and is a nice plant but this one is better in every category so far.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 4, 2016)

Blazin Purps said:


> Here is a different Grandpas Breath F2 than the last one I posted.
> 
> Grandpas Breath F2 day 28
> 
> ...




Damn she looks gorgeous!


[Added] I need to get a camera that doesn't have the geotracking bullshit so I can start posting more pictures of the growth period. I am going to take a picture or two of a couple candyland v2 nugs and I got more coming. If anyone knows a solid camera with the ability to just have some decent privacy please pm me it.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 4, 2016)

i thought you just turn off location while taking pics?


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 4, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> i thought you just turn off location while taking pics?


I tried a few different things but fuckit some people are posting hundreds of plants lol.


*CandyLand V2*​


----------



## natro.hydro (Jan 4, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> i thought you just turn off location while taking pics?


I use a software to wipe the data on my pics, except for the time and date.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jan 6, 2016)

Looking good guys. I have a ton of pics to upload and post.... EVERYTHING FROM THR GB LINE IS HOT. Oh and citrus farmer sold out emrerald cup weekend. 130 packs gone in two days. Be on the lookout for F2s coming soon!


----------



## smokingwolf (Jan 13, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Looking good guys. I have a ton of pics to upload and post.... EVERYTHING FROM THR GB LINE IS HOT. Oh and citrus farmer sold out emrerald cup weekend. 130 packs gone in two days. Be on the lookout for F2s coming soon!


Can you give some info on this cross(citrus farmer)??
Phenos? Flowering time? Terp profile?
Whats the lineage for the skunk tangerine u used?
Any pics of these girls?

And which of your GB crosses are you liking the most? and why?
Sorry for the barrage of questions ha im just really interested in your new line right now and trying to decide what i should get! 
thanks!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 13, 2016)

smokingwolf said:


> Can you give some info on this cross(citrus farmer)??
> Phenos? Flowering time? Terp profile?
> Whats the lineage for the skunk tangerine u used?
> Any pics of these girls?
> ...


just get em! ive seen a bunch of good reports out there. I really wanted pink candy


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jan 13, 2016)

Just ordered a pack of brandy wine


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 13, 2016)

smokingwolf said:


> Can you give some info on this cross(citrus farmer)??
> Phenos? Flowering time? Terp profile?
> Whats the lineage for the skunk tangerine u used?
> Any pics of these girls?
> ...


Check out instagram dude, he has all of his crosses on there with pictures from himself and the testers.  All I have done is candyland v2 and I am pretty sure I posted a couple nugshots in the thread somewhere.

Got E's Grand OG, A GB cross and Palpatine coming up so stay tuned bro. My advice to you is don't wait until they are out otherwise you might be kicking yourself in the ass later.


----------



## MistaRasta (Jan 13, 2016)

Anyone on here ordered any gear from substrate genetics? They stock a few different companies, including dungeon vault. Just wondering if anyone has had any experience


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 13, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Anyone on here ordered any gear from substrate genetics? They stock a few different companies, including dungeon vault. Just wondering if anyone has had any experience


Haven't heard about them until you posted it, any idea where they are located?


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jan 13, 2016)

Mountain_inceptions on Instagram is a reliable source for DVG gear and still has all strains in stock and the buy 2 get 1 free deal going.


----------



## MistaRasta (Jan 14, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> Haven't heard about them until you posted it, any idea where they are located?


I believe their located in Colorado.. I just heard about them as well. Greenpoint seeds had their link on its website and it's one of the only places that gets his gear..

All the customer service I've gotten so far has been top notch, let's see if they can pull through on the 100%


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 14, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> I believe their located in Colorado.. I just heard about them as well. Greenpoint seeds had their link on its website and it's one of the only places that gets his gear..
> 
> All the customer service I've gotten so far has been top notch, let's see if they can pull through on the 100%


Hell yeah man! I appreciate the heads up, I am saving up some cash for my next seed purchase. Spent way too much on the credit card lol... seed addiction is no joke!


----------



## kaneboy (Jan 14, 2016)

Ordered hey mike but would like to have them all wicked line up


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jan 15, 2016)

smokingwolf said:


> Can you give some info on this cross(citrus farmer)??
> Phenos? Flowering time? Terp profile?
> Whats the lineage for the skunk tangerine u used?
> Any pics of these girls?
> ...


SKUNK TANGERINE is OLD SCHOOL. Very strong citrus/orange gas/tangerine smell. Absolutely stunning. Oh it came from a guy some of you may know as ORGNKID. Yes, the same orgnkid who made was involved in Ghost OG and those original cuts. My Ghost came from him to. 
Citrus Farmer uses that ST as the mother and my stud Grandpas Breath male. Similar to my last male I used, it has brought on a little color, tons of trichome production and some characteristics from the OGKB (cookies).
You'll find GASSY-TANGERINE terps, to an orange creamy-cookie and a lighter citrus back with a heavy cookie funk. We're still researching and these are F1's so there is variation among packs, but you WILL get citrus dank in every one.

From this project, I'm personally stoked on all of them. I know that's sort of cliche and generic for the breeder to say, but seriously, everything is TOP SHELF and could hold it's weight in any smokers jar.
Grandpas Breath, Foul Mouth, False Teeth all are great if you want Cookies that yield in seed form. ALL are excellent. I'm really happy with citrus farmer, but its sold out and F2 project is underway. Lost Soul will be our Denver Cannabis Cup entry, so there's that... Purple Vapor has shown TONS of purple phenos and very promising plants. Brandywine is gorgeous and a great blend of both parents... I could go on and on.
SMELL, BAG APPEAL, TASTE, YIELD, I mean, they have it all and that's not a sales pitch. Check out my instagram


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jan 15, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Anyone on here ordered any gear from substrate genetics? They stock a few different companies, including dungeon vault. Just wondering if anyone has had any experience


Literally just hooked them up the other day. I'm sure they will be a solid source for mine, as well as other breeders gear. They are worth a try.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jan 15, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Mountain_inceptions on Instagram is a reliable source for DVG gear and still has all strains in stock and the buy 2 get 1 free deal going.


They too are great guys. 
Greenline organics
sour patch seedbank...
they all have my gear and are doing deals


----------



## MistaRasta (Jan 15, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Literally just hooked them up the other day. I'm sure they will be a solid source for mine, as well as other breeders gear. They are worth a try.



Great to have a breeder, such as your self come in here and tell me their distributor is legit. This gives me even more hope as this guy has all the goodies.. Also can't wait to try your Jersey Mike and Grandpas breath! If everything goes swell with this order you guys will be my next stop for sure. 



Dungeons_Vault said:


> They too are great guys.
> Greenline organics
> sour patch seedbank...
> they all have my gear and are doing deals


I noticed sour patch seeds a little while ago when I was searching for legit American seed banks.... I emailed them about a certain product in stock and they never got back to me..figured the guy dropped off or something.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 17, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Great to have a breeder, such as your self come in here and tell me their distributor is legit. This gives me even more hope as this guy has all the goodies.. Also can't wait to try your Jersey Mike and Grandpas breath! If everything goes swell with this order you guys will be my next stop for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed sour patch seeds a little while ago when I was searching for legit American seed banks.... I emailed them about a certain product in stock and they never got back to me..figured the guy dropped off or something.


Guys weird but cool jist buy and wait and it will come from spsb


----------



## MistaRasta (Jan 17, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Guys weird but cool jist buy and wait and it will come from spsb


Last time I looked at the sour patch site I noticed they had buckeye purple in stock which is rare.. This is the strain I asked about and never got a response in return.. You think they actually have it?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 17, 2016)

nope. I started a thread on here somehweres about how Sour Patch leaves sold out items on the site, where you can add to cart and finish transaction.
then you get an email saying all sales final, make an alternative choice. I have sent numerous emails on why Ocean Grown Alien Rift is still listed after he pulled the one card monty on me..... here were 3 months later and it is still listed,


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 17, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> nope. I started a thread on here somehweres about how Sour Patch leaves sold out items on the site, where you can add to cart and finish transaction.
> then you get an email saying all sales final, make an alternative choice. I have sent numerous emails on why Ocean Grown Alien Rift is still listed after he pulled the one card monty on me..... here were 3 months later and it is still listed,


Ah really? Not a fan of that at all. If it's out of stock, it should say so well before you pay for it! 
@Dungeons_Vault are you going to be stocking any other banks by chance? Midweek song the dank team etc?


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 17, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ah really? Not a fan of that at all. If it's out of stock, it should say so well before you pay for it!
> @Dungeons_Vault are you going to be stocking any other banks by chance? Midweek song the dank team etc?


His gear was at thedankteams but now kens gear is listed, not sure why just an observation.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 17, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> His gear was at thedankteams but now kens gear is listed, not sure why just an observation.


Yeah I remember them being there a while back and then disappearing...unsure why too!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 17, 2016)

he wont be at dank team anytime soon. Kens gear is at alot of places now. just a coincidence


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 17, 2016)

*Pink Champagne x Candyland (Pheno 1)*













@genuity @Dungeons_Vault *(you guys think I do alright?)*

*lighting - 300w led shared with her sister who will be coming down in a few days*
*veg time - unknown*
*flower time - unknown *
*nutrients - gh micro/bloom , golden tree, terpinator, epsom salt (1/2 tablespoon gal every 2-4 weeks)*
*medium - fox farms ocean forest *
*water - tap water 45ppm nutrient 800-1000 ppm when needed. (usually once a week with straight tap water in between)*
*ease of growth - very easy plant to keep happy, stalks are thin so you will need to stake her up or use a trellis.*

*any thoughts on this strain so far? *

*Well I honestly believe that there are many people on these forums who could go the distance with her. She is sticky as fuck and has a sweetish smell to her. As you can see I didn't really pump her full of lead, but I also didn't defoliate her until right before the picture. I had nice healthy green leaves throughout the entire process while the plant started to shed some on her own. With this strain the leaves never really dropped off after they died it was really interesting. I would definitely grow her again and am growing some more of the same strain  and others from dvg. Stay tuned!*

*I listen to the plant as to when I should flower and when I should veg, I am not a commercial grower I do not do this for money but for my own health and the wellbeing of my mom and pa. I thought I had the time written down but I was cleaning up shop and shit gets thrown away sometimes....*


----------



## MistaRasta (Jan 17, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> nope. I started a thread on here somehweres about how Sour Patch leaves sold out items on the site, where you can add to cart and finish transaction.
> then you get an email saying all sales final, make an alternative choice. I have sent numerous emails on why Ocean Grown Alien Rift is still listed after he pulled the one card monty on me..... here were 3 months later and it is still listed,


I think I read your thread actually.. Which made me question the guys integrity in the first place, made me email him as I went to the website surprised to see that he had strains NO ONE had.. In a nut shell, I'm not going to give somebody my money who won't email me back in the first place.. That's just bad business practice.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 17, 2016)

hes not responding because they are not in stock. hoping you still order and tie up your money.

if it is in stock he answers fast


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 18, 2016)

Yeah that's not cool hey, if it's not in stock, refund straight up is the only way! Unless they have something else in stock you want.


----------



## MistaRasta (Jan 18, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah that's not cool hey, if it's not in stock, refund straight up is the only way! Unless they have something else in stock you want.


Just like Elvis said, this is how he gets your money. He has crosses that have long since vanished to lure customers in, being they can't wait for a response they order it and their money gets tied up in his little strategy. He emails you back after your order and says their out of stock and to pick something else..

This guy is giving American Seedbanks a bad name.. Made me completely discredit the banks for a little bit thinking they were all a scam.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 18, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Just like Elvis said, this is how he gets your money. He has crosses that have long since vanished to lure customers in, being they can't wait for a response they order it and their money gets tied up in his little strategy. He emails you back after your order and says their out of stock and to pick something else..
> 
> This guy is giving American Seedbanks a bad name.. Made me completely discredit the banks for a little bit thinking they were all a scam.


Yeah that's just wrong, sorry to hear you guys have had so much trouble with him


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jan 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ah really? Not a fan of that at all. If it's out of stock, it should say so well before you pay for it!
> @Dungeons_Vault are you going to be stocking any other banks by chance? Midweek song the dank team etc?


I hope so... more are added weekly it seems. I'll get a full list up soon


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jan 19, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> His gear was at thedankteams but now kens gear is listed, not sure why just an observation.


The owner was working with me and we had a good thing going and he chose to work with ken over me... its all good. My sales are only going up and I'm yet to see any of kens new line being grown


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jan 19, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Just like Elvis said, this is how he gets your money. He has crosses that have long since vanished to lure customers in, being they can't wait for a response they order it and their money gets tied up in his little strategy. He emails you back after your order and says their out of stock and to pick something else..
> 
> This guy is giving American Seedbanks a bad name.. Made me completely discredit the banks for a little bit thinking they were all a scam.


i'm gonna mention this to him... i keep hearing things that aren't too good, but he always comes through for everyone it seems. Not sure why he leaves things up that are sold out, but that should be fixed.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jan 19, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> he wont be at dank team anytime soon. Kens gear is at alot of places now. just a coincidence


What are you saying?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 19, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> I hope so... more are added weekly it seems. I'll get a full list up soon


Awesome, cheers mate  keen to get some grandpa breath. Actually, I'd hit pretty much any of your strains going by pics and descriptions!!


----------



## MistaRasta (Jan 19, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> i'm gonna mention this to him... i keep hearing things that aren't too good, but he always comes through for everyone it seems. Not sure why he leaves things up that are sold out, but that should be fixed.



These words are strictly ushered from a thread created on the matter a little while ago. I have no first hand experience and was speaking for Elvis as he and a few others were pretty outraged with sour patch.. That being said, I did email the guy (twice) and just as expected he never emailed me back.He actually still has the strain 'in stock' I asked about a couple of months ago, and it'd be nice if he took it down...

All I'm saying, If I were new to the seed game and I went to Sour Patch to buy your seeds and the bank completely let me down I'd question both companies.. The distributor for even pulling petty tactics like this and the breeder for being involved with a distributor who pulls things like this..

I hope you can get things resolved with him, I'd hate to go to spsb and see citrus farmer in stock only to be let down in the long run.

This is quoted from the original thread, please tell me why I have to do step one? Why do I as the customer have to email him and wait for a response on wether or not a strains' in stock as well as tell him I don't want replacements??.he should know I don't want replacements, that's why I came to his site in the first place, because he 'has' that one strain I can't get anywhere else .why can't he keep his site updated like he's supposed to? You know, do his job?? It's perfectly understandable if he makes a few mistakes but blatant things like this are a little ridiculous..

"Here's the deal-io, if you follow the protocol you will receive order... Protocol:* 1) Email/Call to ensure in stock and tell him you do not want replacements, 2) send Blank Money Order, 3) Overnight, 4) with Tracking, 5) with Correct Shipping Address on your overnight receipt, 6) Keep Receipts, 7) and Patiently Wait."*


----------



## greencropper (Jan 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah that's not cool hey, if it's not in stock, refund straight up is the only way! Unless they have something else in stock you want.


yup and/or just change item to 'out of stock' on the website as soon as its sold out, its just a matter of having good business practice & being courteous as well as not messing people around with refunds or alternative choices, yet some still do that...i just dont bother with them, theres plenty of good banks that are tight acts & no monkey business


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 20, 2016)

you guys are confirming my rage!! he told me in stock, I sent immediately, payment arrives in 48 hours. 

9 days later im told out of stock make second choice. "YOu SHOULD HAVE OVERNIGHTED!!!!"

Ladies..... this isnt walmart, or gamestop. it is a gray area market and only capitalism keeps them afloat. enough competition or bad reviews and they go under.

I asked him numerous times why they dont show out of stock, he will respond to every question but this one. Almost all other seedbanks have inventory system that shows out of stock.

you know how many packs they sold by now that werent in stock, and sold alternatives instead??? there are no refunds period. and FYI blank money order means no method to recoup money from MOney order guarantee insurance. you have to know what name is on it when you file claim.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 20, 2016)

Do you guys really need to wreck another DVG thread due to some other company being asshats? Cmon folks make a new fuckin thread or hop back into the sour patch lol.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 20, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> Do you guys really need to wreck another DVG thread due to some other company being asshats? Cmon folks make a new fuckin thread or hop back into the sour patch lol.


its my thread that I started to help dvg. start your own dvg thread. my post is to sum up sourpatch, end all be all.


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 20, 2016)

hey, I like both you guys, lets be above this and move on. I see where both of you are coming from, siino no reason for name calling. Elvis I think you made your point. Maybe DVG will act accordingly.

That said im glad I saw this so I dont ever order from them. Maybe a list of US seedbanks these seeds are available at as more places start carrying them?


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 20, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> *Pink Champagne x Candyland (Pheno 1)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I grew one of these girls out and she was frosty. I have a false teeth girl flowering now.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 21, 2016)

no need to apologize to me. post away.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Jan 21, 2016)

If I apologized they woulda deleted my post anyways . It is all love in this bitch.



needsomebeans said:


> I grew one of these girls out and she was frosty. I have a false teeth girl flowering now. View attachment 3590204


She looks beautiful!  How she smell?


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 21, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> If I apologized they woulda deleted my post anyways . It is all love in this bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> She looks beautiful!  How she smell?


My wife nicknamed her stinky. She had a skunky/sweet smell to her. She didn't yield a lot but it was primo smoke.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 31, 2016)

What do you guys recommend for my first run with Dvg to sway me. My only request is something that flowers in ten weeks or less. Thanks


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 1, 2016)

v.s one said:


> What do you guys recommend for my first run with Dvg to sway me. My only request is something that flowers in ten weeks or less. Thanks


Good luck choosing mate, they all look pretty fire to me ha ha


----------



## greencropper (Feb 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Good luck choosing mate, they all look pretty fire to me ha ha


exactly...ive got the grandpa's breath as my first DVG purchase...but many others are as attractive too


----------



## greencropper (Feb 1, 2016)

gran


v.s one said:


> What do you guys recommend for my first run with Dvg to sway me. My only request is something that flowers in ten weeks or less. Thanks


grandpa's breath finishes @ 50 days...looks luuuuuuuuuuuvlllyyyyyyyseems its used in a lot of crosses by DVG....possibly good for some pollen chucks by us too


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 1, 2016)

greencropper said:


> gran
> 
> grandpa's breath finishes @ 50 days...looks luuuuuuuuuuuvlllyyyyyyyView attachment 3598490


Faaaaark, that looks dank af!!


----------



## greencropper (Feb 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Faaaaark, that looks dank af!!


yup..she got me by my nads too...she's in the pantry now and gonna dust some worthy gals in 2017


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 1, 2016)

greencropper said:


> yup..she got me by my nads too...she's in the pantry now and gonna dust some worthy gals in 2017


Oh beautiful mate!! Keep me posted on the beam situation


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2016)

greencropper said:


> yup..she got me by my nads too...she's in the pantry now and gonna dust some worthy gals in 2017


50 days from flip? How's the smoke / yield?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 1, 2016)

most strains with urkle/gdp in the mix are closer to 45-50 days.without yield suffering. 

overall smoke is superb. hence why GDP/urkle is still relevant after 10 years. its not just about the color.


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 1, 2016)

v.s one said:


> What do you guys recommend for my first run with Dvg to sway me. My only request is something that flowers in ten weeks or less. Thanks


I have been eyeing the humble pie.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 1, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> most strains with urkle/gdp in the mix are closer to 45-50 days.without yield suffering.
> 
> overall smoke is superb. hence why GDP/urkle is still relevant after 10 years. its not just about the color.


church  that mendo purple/lavender inbreeding / out breeding is still pumping out winners just look at csi humboltdt insta . just ran 100 urkle in big soil beds ... selection is heading in the right direction there i hope ...


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2016)

Joedank said:


> church  that mendo purple/lavender inbreeding / out breeding is still pumping out winners just look at csi humboltdt insta . just ran 100 urkle in big soil beds ... selection is heading in the right direction there i hope ...


Funny you mention Humboldt. I just picked up this one bean to bump an order up to a qualifying UFO. Says 48 days of flower, and...._blackberry ! 

https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/humboldt-seed-organization-black-dog/prod_5707.html_


----------



## greencropper (Feb 1, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> 50 days from flip? How's the smoke / yield?


she's in the pantry in bean form, i havnt grown her out yet, ive seen that data on IG, an average yield from what i gather & the smoke is very good


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 1, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Funny you mention Humboldt. I just picked up this one bean to bump an order up to a qualifying UFO. Says 48 days of flower, and...._blackberry !
> 
> https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/humboldt-seed-organization-black-dog/prod_5707.html_


hes talking a dif breeder, this guy https://www.instagram.com/csi_humboldt/


----------



## Blazin Purps (Feb 1, 2016)

Grandpas Breath F2 day 56


----------



## v.s one (Feb 1, 2016)

Looks superb guys. Narrowed it down to two choices false teeth and humble pie. Don't know which one to go with.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 1, 2016)

both. humble pie is large and in charge. much more yield, possibly week or two more.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks fellas for the input. I went with Humble pie from G LP.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Feb 1, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Thanks fellas for the input. I went with Humble pie from G LP.


 you won't be let down dude, I just finished another candyland v2 and it is just frosty as fuck. I pulled at different days and they are cloned so I am excited to see the difference between the earlier pulls (around 8 weeks) vs (around 10 weeks)


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 1, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Thanks fellas for the input. I went with Humble pie from G LP.


Let me know how they turn out friend.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 1, 2016)

Blazin Purps said:


> Grandpas Breath F2 day 56


looks great...when are you cutting her?


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 1, 2016)

greencropper said:


> looks great...when are you cutting her?


Does look good be debating if i should buy


----------



## v.s one (Feb 1, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Let me know how they turn out friend.


Will do beans. It's about a two week wait til I can pop them so shouldn't be long.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Feb 2, 2016)

greencropper said:


> looks great...when are you cutting her?


Thanks! Not quite sure yet, she doesnt have any amber trichs yet, its about a 50 50 split of foggy and clear. I am guessing around day 65


----------



## greencropper (Feb 2, 2016)

Blazin Purps said:


> Thanks! Not quite sure yet, she doesnt have any amber trichs yet, its about a 50 50 split of foggy and clear. I am guessing around day 65


is that a late pheno or average finishing time you have found?, a few others have noted 45-50 days fully finished for GB, also what would you say of her production and terps? as well as any finicky traits?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 2, 2016)

as yall can see there are zero hairs on his pic of GB. he is waiting for amber trichs, which are not possible on all strains. Any GDP cross is couch lock enough at 50-55 days. 65 with some amber must be lights out.

alot of overanalyzing going on. just order it and grow the weed, ladies...


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 2, 2016)

in other words, he is at least 14 days past hairs being any indicator.. so at about 50 days, the hairs were saying... im done.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Feb 2, 2016)

K.I.S.S method, all day everyday.


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 2, 2016)

Here's my false teeth girl frosting up. Tricks are 50/50 cloudy and clear. Should be ready in a week to a week and a half. I hope she smokes as good as brandy wine.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 2, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> as yall can see there are zero hairs on his pic of GB. he is waiting for amber trichs, which are not possible on all strains. Any GDP cross is couch lock enough at 50-55 days. 65 with some amber must be lights out.
> 
> alot of overanalyzing going on. just order it and grow the weed, ladies...


thanks for clarifying that point velvis, i know some folks that like to even leave the plant in the medium till its dead & dried out completely...some folks...


----------



## Blazin Purps (Feb 4, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> as yall can see there are zero hairs on his pic of GB. he is waiting for amber trichs, which are not possible on all strains. Any GDP cross is couch lock enough at 50-55 days. 65 with some amber must be lights out.
> 
> alot of overanalyzing going on. just order it and grow the weed, ladies...


I do a lot of pollen chucking and lots of the plants got nailed by a male Cherry Cream Pie male from a tent in the next room so most hairs dropped early as a result. I dont mind a few beans in my buds cause I really only smoke hash and I love chucking pollen. My Quantum Kush in the room dropped a nut or two also.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Feb 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> is that a late pheno or average finishing time you have found?, a few others have noted 45-50 days fully finished for GB, also what would you say of her production and terps? as well as any finicky traits?


Not much nose on this one at all just a faint smell of earthy kush. She grew like a beast though and looks to yield pretty decent, no finicky traits that I noticed. Very easy plant to grow and was not nutrient sensitive at all she ate like a monster


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Feb 10, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> These words are strictly ushered from a thread created on the matter a little while ago. I have no first hand experience and was speaking for Elvis as he and a few others were pretty outraged with sour patch.. That being said, I did email the guy (twice) and just as expected he never emailed me back.He actually still has the strain 'in stock' I asked about a couple of months ago, and it'd be nice if he took it down...
> 
> All I'm saying, If I were new to the seed game and I went to Sour Patch to buy your seeds and the bank completely let me down I'd question both companies.. The distributor for even pulling petty tactics like this and the breeder for being involved with a distributor who pulls things like this..
> 
> ...


I COMPLETELY understand your frustrations. I for one, have NO affiliation with SOUR PATCH other than him ordering seeds. As long as he pays me, I have no issue. However... I do not like hearing things like this. I know there are two sides to every story, but when you keep hearing that same story from multiple people and there's not a lot of discrepancy it's time to ask questions.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Feb 10, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> hey, I like both you guys, lets be above this and move on. I see where both of you are coming from, siino no reason for name calling. Elvis I think you made your point. Maybe DVG will act accordingly.
> 
> That said im glad I saw this so I dont ever order from them. Maybe a list of US seedbanks these seeds are available at as more places start carrying them?


ACT ACCORDINGLY WITH WHAT?


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Feb 10, 2016)

greencropper said:


> gran
> 
> grandpa's breath finishes @ 50 days...looks luuuuuuuuuuuvlllyyyyyyyView attachment 3598490seems its used in a lot of crosses by DVG....possibly good for some pollen chucks by us too


Its my flagship. My first creation that KEN didn't have access to. I used a crazy grandpas breath stud and started the GRANDPAS BREATH PROJECT. Other strains will come, but unlike other new "breeders" and I use that term lightly, I'm not trying to release new strains weekly like an on demand movie. Thats not a good look. We will focus on working specific lines and releasing (slowly) New F1's. Citrus Farmer F2, Scouts Honor F2, Candyland V2 F2, and Pink Candy F2 will be starting sooner than later.
Normally my strains don't finish that quick. Definitely taking notes.


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 10, 2016)

Candyland v2 F2


----------



## elkamino (Feb 10, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> I used a crazy grandpas breath stud and started the GRANDPAS BREATH PROJECT.


Can you elaborate on how he "crazy?" And what traits made you keep him in the frst place?


----------



## greencropper (Feb 10, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Its my flagship. My first creation that KEN didn't have access to. I used a crazy grandpas breath stud and started the GRANDPAS BREATH PROJECT. Other strains will come, but unlike other new "breeders" and I use that term lightly, I'm not trying to release new strains weekly like an on demand movie. Thats not a good look. We will focus on working specific lines and releasing (slowly) New F1's. Citrus Farmer F2, Scouts Honor F2, Candyland V2 F2, and Pink Candy F2 will be starting sooner than later.
> Normally my strains don't finish that quick. Definitely taking notes.


im glad this one finishes quick, bottom line for me is the quicker finish means less stress, risk, chance of disease & work...as long as the quality is there i would not have any late finishers


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2016)

greencropper said:


> im glad this one finishes quick, bottom line for me is the quicker finish means less stress, risk, chance of disease & work...as long as the quality is there i would not have any late finishers


Word.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 12, 2016)

Looking at Purple Vapor, Humble Pie & False Teeth .. Thinking False Teeth is the one. But that GDP x Grandpas Breath F2 sounds like a winner aswell.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 12, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Looking at Purple Vapor, Humble Pie & False Teeth .. Thinking False Teeth is the one. But that GDP x Grandpas Breath F2 sounds like a winner aswell.


but how can you dismiss ol grandpa's breath too?


----------



## v.s one (Feb 12, 2016)

greencropper said:


> but how can you dismiss ol grandpa's breath too?View attachment 3606798


That's nice. Was going to wait on more beans but you just inspired me to get one more pack.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Feb 12, 2016)

v.s one said:


> That's nice. Was going to wait on more beans but you just inspired me to get one more pack.


 if I could I would add another 3 or 4 packs to the lineup but I know damn well if I keep buying seeds there will be a day when I won't be able to catch up and won't know what to do with the rest of the seeds lol.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 12, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> if I could I would add another 3 or 4 packs to the lineup but I know damn well if I keep buying seeds there will be a day when I won't be able to catch up and won't know what to do with the rest of the seeds lol.


it gets to the point where its impossible to grow them all out before they become unviable through old age, unless they are stored in fridge or frozen, ive never tried the last 2 options of storage


----------



## Siino Gardens (Feb 12, 2016)

greencropper said:


> it gets to the point where its impossible to grow them all out before they become unviable through old age, unless they are stored in fridge or frozen, ive never tried the last 2 options of storage


I know a dude who has his bottom two drawers filled with seeds in the fridge. I was shocked and humbled .

He literally has a seedbank in his fridge, like oh let me grab a beer and what do we feel like growing this week lolol.


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 12, 2016)

Siino Gardens said:


> I know a dude who has his bottom two drawers filled with seeds in the fridge. I was shocked and humbled .
> 
> He literally has a seedbank in his fridge, like oh let me grab a beer and what do we feel like growing this week lolol.


What happens when the power goes out for a while lol damp seeds?


----------



## greencropper (Feb 12, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> What happens when the power goes out for a while lol damp seeds?


thats why i dont keep beans in the fridge, i go away every year for a month and have to pack everything in my place in storage(bad thieves around) so the fridge option is out


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 12, 2016)

greencropper said:


> i go away every year for a month and have to pack everything in my place in storage(bad thieves around) so the fridge option is out


----------



## greencropper (Feb 12, 2016)

y


Amos Otis said:


>


yes amos...its that bad...only thing left in my place is the carpet when i go away


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 12, 2016)

greencropper said:


> y
> 
> yes amos...its that bad...only thing left in my place is the carpet when i go away


Must be shag carpet lol, nobody would steal that.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Feb 13, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Must be shag carpet lol, nobody would steal that.


I wouldn't mind a little shaggin wagon though now that you bring it up...


----------



## Blazin Purps (Feb 15, 2016)

I ended up chopping my Grandpas Breath F2 at day 65, I dry sifted the trim and pressed out a little rosin it has no couch lock at all. Just a nice pleasant relaxing high. After it dried it is definitely getting a stronger kush smell to it than when it was growing. I didnt keep this one cause it wasnt quite as potent as I would like but it was a great plant. I have only popped 2 beans and both were nice, I am sure its no trouble to find a keeper in a pack


----------



## TimeToBurn (Feb 16, 2016)

Any Lost Soul growers have a smoke or grow report? I ordered a pack this weekend and looking forward to trying it out.

Also, what is the connection between "Breath" and OGKB crosses? I've seen a few breeders call their OGKB crosses 
"______Breath"


----------



## trippnface (Feb 16, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> Any Lost Soul growers have a smoke or grow report? I ordered a pack this weekend and looking forward to trying it out.
> 
> Also, what is the connection between "Breath" and OGKB crosses? I've seen a few breeders call their OGKB crosses
> "______Breath"


OGkushbreath was/ is a user on ICmag who received either a cut ( or a bag seed. the truth is retardedly hard to ascertain ) from the famed thin mint cookie cut; and then norcal ICmag got it from him apparently; who helped get it out to the point where it is crossed with abunch of stuff now. so any "breath" is pretty much an ode to ogkushbreath/crosses


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 17, 2016)

pretty sure Grandpa breath is GDP x Grateful breath pheno


----------



## john0000 (Feb 17, 2016)

anybody ran and got picks of lost soul??


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Feb 17, 2016)

john0000 said:


> anybody ran and got picks of lost soul??


I'm gonna be runing them at some point. Check out DVG on Instagram. He has a few shots of it.


----------



## john0000 (Feb 17, 2016)

just grabbed some form mountain inceptions


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Feb 17, 2016)

john0000 said:


> just grabbed some form mountain inceptions


Nice that's my good friend phill. I know he appreciates the support.


----------



## john0000 (Feb 17, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> Nice that's my good friend phill. I know he appreciates the support.


also grabbed jam91 top dawg..which would you run first


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Feb 17, 2016)

john0000 said:


> also grabbed jam91 top dawg..which would you run first


That's a tuff call. Both will be fire forsure. I've seen nothing but good things from that lost soul when it comes to yield and quality. I haven't seen anyone run jam91 yet so I can't comment on the results but the cross sounds like it would also yield and be amazing quality. Did you find DVG on Instagram and the pictures of the lost soul?


----------



## john0000 (Feb 17, 2016)

found them on ig ..but didn't see any pics .. the jam91 i looked around for and didn't see it on any of the other sites..thats why i picked that one ..your boys site has some fire little more then other places but not much like 5 or 10 dollars ..which is nothing and its free shipping so ..this is my first time growing reg seeds so little nervous should i pop all 10 you think of which ever i choose or just do half


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 17, 2016)

john0000 said:


> found them on ig ..but didn't see any pics .. the jam91 i looked around for and didn't see it on any of the other sites..thats why i picked that one ..your boys site has some fire little more then other places but not much like 5 or 10 dollars ..which is nothing and its free shipping so ..this is my first time growing reg seeds so little nervous should i pop all 10 you think of which ever i choose or just do half


Pop half packs man if you worried


----------



## john0000 (Feb 17, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Pop half packs man if you worried


going to be growing it in a 5x5 tent ..was just worried if half are males won't fill the tent


----------



## TimeToBurn (Feb 17, 2016)

I'd pop all 10. You can fit 9 plants if you need to (3 rows of 3) and you should get at least 1 male out of 10 seeds. I usually end up with 2 or 3 males out of 10.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Feb 17, 2016)

john0000 said:


> found them on ig ..but didn't see any pics .. the jam91 i looked around for and didn't see it on any of the other sites..thats why i picked that one ..your boys site has some fire little more then other places but not much like 5 or 10 dollars ..which is nothing and its free shipping so ..this is my first time growing reg seeds so little nervous should i pop all 10 you think of which ever i choose or just do half


If you pull his page up its the 19th pic from the top. It's a big plant. I would also click on the #lostsoul to pull up other pictures of it. I would pop a full pack in anticipation for some males.


----------



## john0000 (Feb 17, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> I'd pop all 10. You can fit 9 plants if you need to (3 rows of 3) and you should get at least 1 male out of 10 seeds. I usually end up with 2 or 3 males out of 10.


i could live with that for sure ..then hopefully ill clone a nice phono and keep as a mother


----------



## john0000 (Feb 17, 2016)

did the denver cup come yet?? saw they were bringing lost soul as there entry


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Feb 17, 2016)

john0000 said:


> did the denver cup come yet?? saw they were bringing lost soul as there entry


It's on 420. But right now the previous venue has denied high times the rights to do it there so I think their looking for a new spot. Will see what happens.


----------



## john0000 (Feb 17, 2016)

you form there ??my cousin just moved out there around oct..colorado that is


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Feb 17, 2016)

john0000 said:


> you form there ??my cousin just moved out there around oct..colorado that is


Ya I live in Denver


----------



## swagslayer420 (Feb 17, 2016)

GDP day 31


----------



## greencropper (Feb 17, 2016)

swagslayer420 said:


> GDP day 31View attachment 3610818


looks good, any colour coming through on it yet?


----------



## swagslayer420 (Feb 17, 2016)

greencropper said:


> looks good, any colour coming through on it yet?


yeah under the leaves have started to turn purple.. this is the last one out of 6 females I got out of a pack of 10


----------



## greencropper (Feb 17, 2016)

swagslayer420 said:


> yeah under the leaves have started to turn purple.. this is the last one out of 6 females I got out of a pack of 10


ive got 3 GDP growing about 6" high, only 3 germinated out of the 10...rest were unviable, was an original pack released about 6-7yrs ago


----------



## swagslayer420 (Feb 18, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ive got 3 GDP growing about 6" high, only 3 germinated out of the 10...rest were unviable, was an original pack released about 6-7yrs ago


Mine was from GDP and I got it on cannazon 2 years ago


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 18, 2016)

swagslayer420 said:


> Mine was from GDP and I got it on cannazon 2 years ago


If its anything like the keeper i got from the same release, it's going to go nuts in the next two weeks, and finish way before you expect it. you will see noticeable bud growth almost daily.


----------



## swagslayer420 (Feb 18, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> If its anything like the keeper i got from the same release, it's going to go nuts in the next two weeks, and finish way before you expect it. you will see noticeable bud growth almost daily.


for sure man I take mine out to 10 weeks


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 18, 2016)

swagslayer420 said:


> for sure man I take mine out to 10 weeks


I tried that with mine, and got bud nanners. Pretty sure i didn't get any more weight either, or not enough to justify the extra 3 weeks. It surprised me b/c i was expecting a grapey sweet smoke, but mine is earthy and skunky. leave a quarter sitting on the counter, and it will stink up the whole house in 15 minutes!


----------



## swagslayer420 (Feb 18, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I tried that with mine, and got bud nanners. Pretty sure i didn't get any more weight either, or not enough to justify the extra 3 weeks. It surprised me b/c i was expecting a grapey sweet smoke, but mine is earthy and skunky. leave a quarter sitting on the counter, and it will stink up the whole house in 15 minutes!


yeah man same here a lot of phenos are earthy and skunky I had one pheno turn all purple


----------



## Beemo (Feb 22, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> pretty sure Grandpa breath is GDP x Grateful breath pheno


dvg stated this in the other dvg/ken thread.
grandpa's breath = ogkb x tahoe og x gdp


----------



## dutchcrunch (Feb 22, 2016)

Placed and order for Grandpa's Breathf2 about 2 weeks ago from sourpatchseeds get an email a few days later saying that they were out of stock but that he was expecting a reup from E, and that I could pay and he would ship when they were back in stock.I passed on that option, never received a subsequent in stock email..lol...if you want any of dv's gear greenline and substrate genetics are super legit and ship timely..I've received several orders from them in the last few weeks. I've got Grandslam, foul mouth, hotrod and purple vapor now. 100% germination rates on everything but Grandslam which I have yet to soak.


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 22, 2016)

dutchcrunch said:


> Placed and order for Grandpa's Breathf2 about 2 weeks ago from sourpatchseeds get an email a few days later saying that they were out of stock but that he was expecting a reup from E, and that I could pay and he would ship when they were back in stock.I passed on that option, never received a subsequent in stock email..lol...if you want any of dv's gear greenline and substrate genetics are super legit and ship timely..I've received several orders from them in the last few weeks. I've got Grandslam, foul mouth, hotrod and purple vapor now. 100% germination rates on everything but Grandslam which I have yet to soak.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Feb 23, 2016)

They always seemed more expensive to me, in some cases I saw double the price on certain In House gear.


----------



## dutchcrunch (Feb 23, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> View attachment 3614560


Uhhhhh, yeah that doesn't really address the fact that he was selling something he clearly had marked as in stock, the only seedbank I could find that had them in stock, when in fact they weren't in stock, and I never received communication from him after he told me they were getting a re-stock... The fact that he doesn't have a live inventory system, is suspect at best IMHO.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 23, 2016)

8/10 on humble pie. Up in solo cups and loving life.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 23, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> View attachment 3614560


The best price in the world... the best to ... i need 2 sugar please


----------



## greencropper (Feb 23, 2016)

v.s one said:


> 8/10 on humble pie. Up in solo cups and loving life.


they should be real danksters those plants...im gaggin to get my grandpas breath going too but gotta wait till 2017...to fit into the grand plan of pollen chucks lol....


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 23, 2016)

Buy 2 get 1 free on greenline!!


----------



## greencropper (Feb 23, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Buy 2 get 1 free on greenline!!


OMG....here i am trying to be a reformed beanhoarder....hope i can last the distance....


----------



## Joedank (Feb 24, 2016)

Blazin Purps said:


> Not much nose on this one at all just a faint smell of earthy kush. She grew like a beast though and looks to yield pretty decent, no finicky traits that I noticed. Very easy plant to grow and was not nutrient sensitive at all she ate like a monster


i can tell you know this hobby/ job well .  
i have found low smell on alot of cokkies chucks i have done from the fem side . i am working from the male side with clone only females that are loud...lol.. hope it turns out better..


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ah really? Not a fan of that at all. If it's out of stock, it should say so well before you pay for it!
> @Dungeons_Vault are you going to be stocking any other banks by chance? Midweek song the dank team etc?


Did you actually pay me for it brother. Cuz I pull no Bullshit on anyone and have never swapped packs on people last minute. When it's mail order only its first come first serve. Some people don't send the payment and others do, I can never tell which order email is gonna be the one. Half the cats that order are too high to remember to hit the post and drop the scratch the next day, (they actually told me this). I honestly did not have the time to do an inventory but I did contact every single customer that ordered it and let then know BEFORE they paid.


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ah really? Not a fan of that at all. If it's out of stock, it should say so well before you pay for it!
> @Dungeons_Vault are you going to be stocking any other banks by chance? Midweek song the dank team etc?


Also funny you talk about me being somehow shady but you rep the dank team. Good choice bro. He has an amazing rep lmao!!!


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah I remember them being there a while back and then disappearing...unsure why too!


Take a look at the entirety of velvet elvis there's post. He slandered the shit out of me and has continued to even after he recieved exactly what he paid for. No response after he got em. No sour patch has come through for me post. Just negativity and slander. He even got crazy with a customer of mine that had some things to add on my behalf


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Last time I looked at the sour patch site I noticed they had buckeye purple in stock which is rare.. This is the strain I asked about and never got a response in return.. You think they actually have it?


Dude if you didn't call me you missed out. Melvanetics sent me 3 drops of the buckeye purple. Firestax couldn't pay her anymore Cuz I had to many of his customers coming to me or some bs and I got em all. They are long gone now. Almost 75 packs or so over the past 4 months. I have like 6 ways to contact me. My phone #, instagram, massroots, email, twitter, facebook. I'm not hiding from anyone and am very easy to get in touch with. I'll even talk to you on the phone.


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Guys weird but cool jist buy and wait and it will come from spsb


Why am I weird bro? Kind of a weird thing to say honestly. Lol


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Feb 26, 2016)

Got my buy 2 get 1 from gl. Humble Pie,Lost soul an we ll see what the free one is I guess . Popping as soon as hut my mailbox.


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

Cornfed Dread said:


> Got my buy 2 get 1 from gl. Humble Pie,Lost soul an we ll see what the free one is I guess . Popping as soon as hut my mailbox.


If you purchase from me you get to choose your freebie. Just fyi


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 26, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> Why am I weird bro? Kind of a weird thing to say honestly. Lol


but thats what makes up different man was not trying to be a dick lol


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> but thats what makes up different man was not trying to be a dick lol


I was just asking. Thought it was a funny comment


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

dutchcrunch said:


> Placed and order for Grandpa's Breathf2 about 2 weeks ago from sourpatchseeds get an email a few days later saying that they were out of stock but that he was expecting a reup from E, and that I could pay and he would ship when they were back in stock.I passed on that option, never received a subsequent in stock email..lol...if you want any of dv's gear greenline and substrate genetics are super legit and ship timely..I've received several orders from them in the last few weeks. I've got Grandslam, foul mouth, hotrod and purple vapor now. 100% germination rates on everything but Grandslam which I have yet to soak.


Grandpa's breath f2 will be back in stock by Monday fyi. Just because a bank hastatements a pack in stock does not make them legit. Substrate is a good dude and I have much love for the dude. Greenline not so much. Ask around about the guy in circles that matter, his name does not have a good ring to it.


----------



## genuity (Feb 26, 2016)

Oh snaps......

All these seed banks,and not enough seeds....


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 26, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Its my flagship. My first creation that KEN didn't have access to. I used a crazy grandpas breath stud and started the GRANDPAS BREATH PROJECT. Other strains will come, but unlike other new "breeders" and I use that term lightly, I'm not trying to release new strains weekly like an on demand movie. Thats not a good look. We will focus on working specific lines and releasing (slowly) New F1's. Citrus Farmer F2, Scouts Honor F2, Candyland V2 F2, and Pink Candy F2 will be starting sooner than later.
> Normally my strains don't finish that quick. Definitely taking notes.


If you're planning on "slowly" working out the lines, why only f1s? I totally get being picky about parents in a cross. But if you're only going first filial generation crosses, why not release new strains all the time that's essentially what all these fly by night breeders are doing? 

It'd be nice to have another breeder that actually brings stable gear to the scene. With some later filial generations and traits actually worked into them. Rather than first generation, unrelated polyhybrids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 26, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> Grandpa's breath f2 will be back in stock by Monday fyi. Just because a bank hastatements a pack in stock does not make them legit. Substrate is a good dude and I have much love for the dude. Greenline not so much. Ask around about the guy in circles that matter, his name does not have a good ring to it.


I just bought off greenline  lol well w/e


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 26, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> Did you actually pay me for it brother. Cuz I pull no Bullshit on anyone and have never swapped packs on people last minute. When it's mail order only its first come first serve. Some people don't send the payment and others do, I can never tell which order email is gonna be the one. Half the cats that order are too high to remember to hit the post and drop the scratch the next day, (they actually told me this). I honestly did not have the time to do an inventory but I did contact every single customer that ordered it and let then know BEFORE they paid.


Pay you for what? I never ordered anything from you and won't be in future. I won't be sending cash in the 'hope' it is still in stock when my money arrives. What's funny is, you aren't doing yourself any favours by slandering other seed banks. I don't 'rep' for the dank team, I made 2 orders with them. They don't ship international any more so won't be using them again.


----------



## Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank (Feb 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Pay you for what? I never ordered anything from you and won't be in future. I won't be sending cash in the 'hope' it is still in stock when my money arrives. What's funny is, you aren't doing yourself any favours by slandering other seed banks. I don't 'rep' for the dank team, I made 2 orders with them. They don't ship international any more so won't be using them again.


I take credit and debit over the phone and paypal. I confirm stock a d put your order together while I'm talking with you before accepting payment. 

I don't like discussing any other banks for just this reason. Because I am a bank it always sounds like slander. I only talk about what I have heard first hand from customers and breeders that I work with. I am the most trusted cat in the game as evidenced by the sheer number of high quite breeders that I actually stock and I purchased direct from the breeder. 

I won't name names but it won't be hard to figure out. There are other banks that claim to carry breeders and call themselves verified banks but have stock listed up for sale as if it came from their personal stash box. They are not authorized distributors by any means but claim to be. Many banks put breeders names on their site to generate hits on Google that they don't carry and never will. 

I am friends with a fair amount of the guys I work with and know for a fact that some of these guys have purchased seed at cups and from other banks at retail just to add them to their site to appear legit and trusted. For instance I am 1 of 3 American banks besides Artizen seed shop and Seeds-r-us to be verified to carry franchise genetics. Dark horse was too back when it was active. Somehow there are others that have Franchise Genetics on their site without the permission of the breeder. Not verified. 

I ship globally all day brother. No issues here


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 26, 2016)

Sour_Patch_Seed_Bank said:


> I take credit and debit over the phone and paypal. I confirm stock a d put your order together while I'm talking with you before accepting payment.
> 
> I don't like discussing any other banks for just this reason. Because I am a bank it always sounds like slander. I only talk about what I have heard first hand from customers and breeders that I work with. I am the most trusted cat in the game as evidenced by the sheer number of high quite breeders that I actually stock and I purchased direct from the breeder.
> 
> ...


Ok cool, cheers for letting me know about the credit cards. 
No worries mate, I'm not trying to start anything with you, it just doesn't come accross well when someone talks about other banks and their business. Best to keep it clean and let your business and service do the talking! 
If I'm looking to get through you, I'll call and talk to you, depending on what time of the day it is here ha! 
Glad to hear you sorted Velvet out, I hope we can all move on. Peace.


----------



## Mr.Juana (Feb 27, 2016)

Hey Dungeon how do I contact you? I don't post enough on these threads to be able to message other members.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 27, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Buy 2 get 1 free on greenline!!


Where is this at? Wife pissed me off going to buy two packs maybe three or four.


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 27, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Where is this at? Wife pissed me off going to buy two packs maybe three or four.


Lol chill homie haha


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 27, 2016)

thinking of going for Humble Pie and False teeth..i shouldnt buy anymore beans but buy 2 get 1 is hook line and sinker for me.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 27, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Where is this at? Wife pissed me off going to buy two packs maybe three or four.


http://www.greenlineportal.com/seed-genetics/


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 28, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> thinking of going for Humble Pie and False teeth..i shouldnt buy anymore beans but buy 2 get 1 is hook line and sinker for me.


I got 2 packs of grandpas breath and hope i get a nice freebie gonna order again


----------



## v.s one (Feb 28, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I got 2 packs of grandpas breath and hope i get a nice freebie gonna order again


I seen that they were in stock but not now. I went Es grand and foul mouth


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Feb 28, 2016)

Got two grandpa's breath and humble pie as freebie. Can't wait to give these a go. Mountain inceptions had same deal going


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Feb 28, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Got two grandpa's breath and humble pie as freebie. Can't wait to give these a go. Mountain inceptions had same deal going


I havent pulled the triggger yet but if that deal is still going id rather humble piie as a freebie. that means i can pay for another pack i really want and end up with the 3 packs i was eyeing for the price of 2

the website is down tho..


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Feb 28, 2016)

@We Can Make Sandwiches I never used the site, I hit him up on IG. I did see a massive auction of alot of gear over the past 12 hours or so not sure what was going on. Checked a little bit ago site worked for me


----------



## v.s one (Mar 7, 2016)

Don't you love it when you wake up in the mourning and go outside. You yawn and scratch balls in front of the new neighbors. Then you check your mail and it looks like this


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Mar 7, 2016)

Popping em now with my Lost Soul next


----------



## v.s one (Mar 8, 2016)

@ Dungeons Vault. What's the lineage on dookies or if some else knows? let me know. I searched instagram but couldn't find anything on them.


----------



## Beemo (Mar 8, 2016)

v.s one said:


> @ Dungeons Vault. What's the lineage on dookies or if some else knows? let me know. I searched instagram but couldn't find anything on them.


its in the other dvg thread. the one james made



> whats the makeup of dookies?





Dungeons_Vault said:


> It's a "one of those" stories...
> So I believe its a GSC mom, thin mint, or one of the originals (who knows or cares anymore) with reversed ECSD pollen on it. This is a pheno out a 300 bean hunt. Or so it was told. To me it grows just like the cookies I'm used to, just has a little different look. Not as purple, the leaves don't get dark really, but it smells like straight loud cookies.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Mar 8, 2016)

v.s one said:


> @ Dungeons Vault. What's the lineage on dookies or if some else knows? let me know. I searched instagram but couldn't find anything on them.


I saw someone claim that its chem4 x platinum gsc.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 9, 2016)

Beemo said:


> its in the other dvg thread. the one james made


Was gonna post this but you already did. 



Drew303fullsun said:


> I saw someone claim that its chem4 x platinum gsc.


I could see why someone would say this as DVG said there's a lot of stories to it but the way he describes the smell not too many things can be paired with cookies to give it that loud smell like diesel, chem and kush


----------



## v.s one (Mar 9, 2016)

Can't go wrong with any of them parents. I guesse I will find out soon got five going of foul mouth and 7 humble pies.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 9, 2016)

I got this off of his instagram page. This is what I'm looking for. I love this pic. This was grown by @ geneticsgrows.


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Mar 9, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I got this off of his instagram page. This is what I'm looking for. I love this pic. This was grown by @ geneticsgrows.


Check out Bungludetch on Instagram. He works with DVG as a tester. He is the one who dropped the lineage on the foul mouth.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 11, 2016)

I forgot about these fuckers. 5/5 foul mouth.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 12, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I got this off of his instagram page. This is what I'm looking for. I love this pic. This was grown by @ geneticsgrows.


What strain is this? Looks dankkkkk


----------



## v.s one (Mar 12, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> What strain is this? Looks dankkkkk


 Foul mouth. Fire huh bro.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 12, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Foul mouth. Fire huh bro.


Hell ya...looks incredible


----------



## Biggchong (Mar 17, 2016)

how do you get dvg seeds?


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Mar 17, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> how do you get dvg seeds?


Check out mountaininceptions.com


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 17, 2016)

Biggchong said:


> how do you get dvg seeds?


Greenline organics carries dvg as well as sourpatch. Seedsrus on instagram carries him too


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 17, 2016)

Is that buy 2 get 1 deal advertised anywhere?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 17, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Where is this at? Wife pissed me off going to buy two packs maybe three or four.


Show her who's boss


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 17, 2016)

Foul Mouth looks boom!


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Mar 17, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Is that buy 2 get 1 deal advertised anywhere?


Ya mountaininceptions.com


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Mar 18, 2016)

Some Humble Pie popping up .let s go .


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2016)

Cornfed Dread said:


> Some Humble Pie popping up .let s go .


I loves me some Pie ! Rock on !


----------



## greencropper (Mar 19, 2016)

is DVG releasing candyland v2 anytime in the near future?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 23, 2016)

Still eying up packs of dvg....just torn if I should pull the trigger or try to hold off for possible 4/20 deals


----------



## natro.hydro (Mar 23, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Still eying up packs of dvg....just torn if I should pull the trigger or try to hold off for possible 4/20 deals


If you don't plan on starting them before 4 20 I would wait because it's not like dvg gear is hard to come by. Should be some good promos to take advantage of


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 23, 2016)

Buy 2 get 1 is so tempting tho


----------



## v.s one (Mar 25, 2016)

I love the leaf structure on this humble pie.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 26, 2016)

v.s one said:


> ] I love the leaf structure on this humble pie.


I love three guitar grooves.......so c'mon everybody......[rock on w/Pie] [[ turn it *UP ]*


----------



## Kyanite393 (Mar 27, 2016)

Lot of talk about B2G1's no coupon codes posted....


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 27, 2016)

Kyanite393 said:


> Lot of talk about B2G1's no coupon codes posted....


That was the old promo running on greenline a few weeks ago....now the packs are just on sale


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Mar 31, 2016)

Foul mouth or false teeth any suggestions


----------



## v.s one (Mar 31, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> Foul mouth or false teeth any suggestions


When I looked at his Instagram. Every picture that caught my eye was foul mouth but false teeth looks nice.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Mar 31, 2016)

Anybody know where to get dvg gentics 
I want foul mouth mostly


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 1, 2016)

Greenline I'd say


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 1, 2016)

I may wait till 420 for some deals


----------



## v.s one (Apr 3, 2016)

When it comes to pie v.s one is a dog.


----------



## v.s one (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh snap I forgot about foul mouth.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 12, 2016)

Anybody know the lineage of pink candy 
I think dvg said he was releasing f2's of it soon it looks bomb


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 23, 2016)

I got 5 foul mouth sprouts going now 
Bring on the cooks
Also have a kurple fantasy cross with some Pakistani chitral kush in the genetics
Looking for the purp


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 23, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> Anybody know where to get dvg gentics
> I want foul mouth mostly


Buy two get one at dankexclusives


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 23, 2016)

Did you not see my post above yours I have 5 foul mouth sprouts already .


----------



## greencropper (Apr 23, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Buy two get one at dankexclusives


they want $40 for OS shipping...most expensive ive heard yet, too much imo


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 23, 2016)

greencropper said:


> they want $40 for OS shipping...most expensive ive heard yet, too much imo


That's crazy. Free shipping on orders over $150 though so with two packs of dvg I didn't notice I guess. Or do they not do the overseas free shipping on large orders?


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 25, 2016)

I have a very vigorous thick stemmed foul mouth sprout i predict 95% its a male


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 25, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> I have a very vigorous thick stemmed foul mouth sprout i predict 95% its a male


I thought the same thing about my coogies. But it's confirmed itself a girl since.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 26, 2016)

Yea that can happen I usually am about 95 % sure on early sexing expect once when my most tallest vigorous plant was a male.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 26, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> Yea that can happen I usually am about 95 % sure on early sexing expect once when my most tallest vigorous plant was a male.


I agree. 9 times out of ten, I can spot the males a couple weeks into veg just based on growth rate and structure. But occasionally you get a weird female that looks male. Or vise versa. I have one cookie wreck male that looks pretty female, and as I stated my coogies female I thought was a dude based on its structure and stem thickness in early veg. So you never can be 100% sure until they throw preflowers.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 26, 2016)

I agree you never 100% know sex till pre flowers you occasionally get oddballs


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 27, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I agree. 9 times out of ten, I can spot the males a couple weeks into veg just based on growth rate and structure. But occasionally you get a weird female that looks male. Or vise versa. I have one cookie wreck male that looks pretty female, and as I stated my coogies female I thought was a dude based on its structure and stem thickness in early veg. So you never can be 100% sure until they throw preflowers.


I just had 4 quin n tonics that I couldnt tell at all. I actually mislabeled one male a female because it had the big red hairs. Red hairs dont count! have to be white idiot (he calls himself mumbling).
Oh and 3/4 males. 1 female. Good thing I have another 5 pack, and other cbd strains to run.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 27, 2016)

Never seen a MALE plant with red hairs or any hairs unless its a Caitlyn Jenner aka hermaphrodite


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Apr 27, 2016)

If male plants have hairs give me the weed your smoking please


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 27, 2016)

This one being the most interesting.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 28, 2016)

But 2 get 1?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 28, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> But 2 get 1?


Yep. Foul mouth was the freebie.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yep. Foul mouth was the freebie.


Torn on get some dvg or exotic genetics


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 28, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Torn on get some dvg or exotic genetics


I honestly really wanted the grandpas breath f2s and they were doing buy two get one so I grabbed the candy land and asked for foul mouth as a freebie. I'd do exotic if they had a similar deal, but the best I can find on their gear is buy three get one I believe. And their packs are lore expensive that dvgs on the sale when I grapes them.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I honestly really wanted the grandpas breath f2s and they were doing buy two get one so I grabbed the candy land and asked for foul mouth as a freebie. I'd do exotic if they had a similar deal, but the best I can find on their gear is buy three get one I believe. And their packs are lore expensive that dvgs on the sale when I grapes them.


Thats why its a tough choice for me lol..that grampas breath f2 is fire for the price and the sale on those candyland exclusive releases is even harder to pass..

But the cookies and cream has my eye and blackberry cream just as much


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 28, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Thats why its a tough choice for me lol..that grampas breath f2 is fire for the price and the sale on those candyland exclusive releases is even harder to pass..
> 
> But the cookies and cream has my eye and blackberry cream just as much


I got a couple cookies and cream crosses recently from a couple buddies so I'm set on that one.

I wish dosidos were in stock anywhere, I know a little off topic lol


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 28, 2016)

FYI y'all I ordered my DVG gear (grandpas breath)from oregoneliteseeds.com. Fast and discrete shipping


----------



## Rubber Duck 420 (Apr 29, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I honestly really wanted the grandpas breath f2s and they were doing buy two get one so I grabbed the candy land and asked for foul mouth as a freebie. I'd do exotic if they had a similar deal, but the best I can find on their gear is buy three get one I believe. And their packs are lore expensive that dvgs on the sale when I grapes them.



Are they still doing the buy 2 get 1 free deal? I'm contemplating picking up one of their packs.


----------



## Rubber Duck 420 (Apr 29, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Thats why its a tough choice for me lol..that grampas breath f2 is fire for the price and the sale on those candyland exclusive releases is even harder to pass..
> 
> But the cookies and cream has my eye and blackberry cream just as much



Hope Cookies and Cream starts coming back in stock soon, it sounds pretty darn nice!


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 29, 2016)

Rubber Duck 420 said:


> Are they still doing the buy 2 get 1 free deal? I'm contemplating picking up one of their packs.


Hit him up on ig or via email. I have no idea.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 30, 2016)

Rubber Duck 420 said:


> Hope Cookies and Cream starts coming back in stock soon, it sounds pretty darn nice!


Greenline seedbank got them


----------



## Rubber Duck 420 (Apr 30, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Greenline seedbank got them



OOS at Greenline but about to buy some DVG beans so can't complain


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 30, 2016)

Rubber Duck 420 said:


> Are they still doing the buy 2 get 1 free deal? I'm contemplating picking up one of their packs.


@ dank exclusive they are buy 2 get 1.

Freebies are palpatine , humble pie and swamp thing


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 30, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> @ dank exclusive they are buy 2 get 1.
> 
> Freebies are palpatine , humble pie and swamp thing


All three of those look fire from the pics they're posting on ig. I was actually pretty interested in the palpatine. There is like a purple/red leafed pheno that's really good looking lol.


----------



## trippnface (Apr 30, 2016)

seen dvg talking about breeding with cookies & cream # 13 in the future... def keep an eye on that


----------



## Rubber Duck 420 (Apr 30, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> @ dank exclusive they are buy 2 get 1.
> 
> Freebies are palpatine , humble pie and swamp thing


Just sent payment for Grandpas Breath F2, False Teeth Breeders Choice and picked Humble Pie for the freebie. 

And now my watch begins. Shouldn't take long though. A man could get used to buying beans so close to home.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 30, 2016)

Rubber Duck 420 said:


> Just sent payment for Grandpas Breath F2, False Teeth Breeders Choice and picked Humble Pie for the freebie.
> 
> And now my watch begins. Shouldn't take long though. A man could get used to buying beans so close to home.


Mine came within a week to us. So pretty quick for sure.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 30, 2016)

Ya i also sent payment for 2 packs of grandpas breath f2 and the candyland #7 x grandpas breath. Humble pie as freebie.

So far so good. These guys may be my go to bank if they stock more breeders


----------



## deeproots74 (May 1, 2016)

I see Oregon Elite Seeds has DVG I'm about to do a new order from them and I see they got some fire from DVG this thread has great info in helping me choose my choices Palpatine and humble pie


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (May 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> If you're planning on "slowly" working out the lines, why only f1s? I totally get being picky about parents in a cross. But if you're only going first filial generation crosses, why not release new strains all the time that's essentially what all these fly by night breeders are doing?
> 
> It'd be nice to have another breeder that actually brings stable gear to the scene. With some later filial generations and traits actually worked into them. Rather than first generation, unrelated polyhybrids.
> 
> ...


Absolutely! I plan on releasing F2, F3-F4 with all the successful/popular lines. New F1's will slowly show up, but I want to grow, select keepers of all my first crosses before anything new.


----------



## kmog33 (May 5, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Absolutely! I plan on releasing F2, F3-F4 with all the successful/popular lines. New F1's will slowly show up, but I want to grow, select keepers of all my first crosses before anything new.


That makes sense. I misunderstood your initial post then. Thanks for stopping in. Any info on that candyland 7 pheno used in the false teeth cross?


----------



## STLbudz (May 5, 2016)

Yo when you get those pink candy in , don't forget about me lol I know been swarming you about em I know haha ! Got my brandywines,foul mouth, and GB f2s going now , you been killing it since pnw grown Es grand Og . Look forward to the f2s of scouts honor and citrus farmer!


----------



## ky man (May 5, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Absolutely! I plan on releasing F2, F3-F4 with all the successful/popular lines. New F1's will slowly show up, but I want to grow, select keepers of all my first crosses before anything new.


That's great the gen, will be moor stabeal and that's what I like..ky..ps please post when your f3 and f4 come out..


----------



## sky rocket (May 11, 2016)

Oh it's going down tonight. Sponge Bob and Dvg grandpas breath f2's.


----------



## Traxx187 (May 11, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Oh it's going down tonight. Sponge Bob and Dvg grandpas breath f2's.


Watching this!


----------



## STLbudz (May 11, 2016)

@sky rocket they don't dissapiont ...,Brandy wine , grandpas breath f2, foul mouth


----------



## Shadowfarmer (May 12, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Absolutely! I plan on releasing F2, F3-F4 with all the successful/popular lines. New F1's will slowly show up, but I want to grow, select keepers of all my first crosses before anything new.


Make a blackberry kush cross or a bubba kush cross with that grandpas breath male just throwing out suggestions keep up the good work 
I will be on the lookout for the new f1's


----------



## akhiymjames (May 13, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Oh it's going down tonight. Sponge Bob and Dvg grandpas breath f2's.


Been waiting for someone to grow these babies on here. I know there's are reports on the IG but love when members here show progress and what they got at the end. I have a pack and some Grand OG gonna put them up with some other OG crosses to run. Anybody ran the Grand OG?


----------



## BDOGKush (May 13, 2016)

What's up with the Phantom Cookies rerelease you said you were working on? Any news? Did you scrap the project?


----------



## sky rocket (May 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Been waiting for someone to grow these babies on here. I know there's are reports on the IG but love when members here show progress and what they got at the end. I have a pack and some Grand OG gonna put them up with some other OG crosses to run. Anybody ran the Grand OG?


Yeah I finally have to room to do so. It was either pop these or my sins aliens on moonshine. I'll definetly keep y'all posted. I put them in a cup of water on Wednesday and put them in a damp/moist paper towel this morning. Then the next day or two into the rapid rooters.


----------



## sky rocket (May 13, 2016)

STLbudz said:


> @sky rocket they don't dissapiont ...,Brandy wine , grandpas breath f2, foul mouth


Did you pop all your grandpas breath?


----------



## Shadowfarmer (May 13, 2016)

I saw a nice lost soul on instagram
It had a frosty OGKB type look with a sweet OG smell 
I wanna pheno hunt for a OGKB looking kush with that ghost og gas 
I will be getting a whole pack and popping all of them soon .


----------



## Shadowfarmer (May 13, 2016)

I found out Pink champagne X candyland is pink candy if anyone wants to know

Does anyone know where to order lost soul from green line and mountain inceptions dont have any in stock


----------



## TimeToBurn (May 13, 2016)

Oregon Elite has stock


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> I found out Pink champagne X candyland is pink candy if anyone wants to know
> 
> Does anyone know where to order lost soul from green line and mountain inceptions dont have any in stock


Dank exclusive and Oregon elite ^


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2016)

now that's a fucking breeding male. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> now that's a fucking breeding male.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fuck yeah, that's a breeder for sure!


----------



## Cornfed Dread (May 14, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> I saw a nice lost soul on instagram
> It had a frosty OGKB type look with a sweet OG smell
> I wanna pheno hunt for a OGKB looking kush with that ghost og gas
> I will be getting a whole pack and popping all of them soon .


Have my pack going hope to get that pheno man.


----------



## Joedank (May 14, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> now that's a fucking breeding male.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wow thats a stud but i am having trouble beliveing it is just one plant in that shot . the branching from below looks kinda amazing


----------



## akhiymjames (May 14, 2016)

It's amazing when you get to see a full mature male plant flower like that. Oh for the day I can do some real outdoor and let males shine outside


----------



## kmog33 (May 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> It's amazing when you get to see a full mature male plant flower like that. Oh for the day I can do some real outdoor and let males shine outside


It's amazing to find a males that looks that good in flower lol. That is what breeders males should look like IMO.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (May 15, 2016)

I found this on the Cali connections website and thought it was funny about there gsc

Ogkb X forum 

This is the famed Thin Mint phenotype. We took the OG KB as well as the Forum and have mixed them up and created our Girl Scout Cookies. So our Girl Scout Cookies come from all the Cookies- it’s a group effort. Our male/female seeds come from SFV OG Kush IBL male, the feminized seeds come from our Tahoe S1 that pollinates our Tahoe S1 reverse male. These will give you a larger yielding Girl Scout Cookie, thicker stem, no more little tiny yields. Same flavor, same smells, same everything as your typical Girl Scout Forum OG KB cut


----------



## akhiymjames (May 15, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> I found this on the Cali connections website and thought it was funny about there gsc
> 
> Ogkb X forum
> 
> This is the famed Thin Mint phenotype. We took the OG KB as well as the Forum and have mixed them up and created our Girl Scout Cookies. So our Girl Scout Cookies come from all the Cookies- it’s a group effort. Our male/female seeds come from SFV OG Kush IBL male, the feminized seeds come from our Tahoe S1 that pollinates our Tahoe S1 reverse male. These will give you a larger yielding Girl Scout Cookie, thicker stem, no more little tiny yields. Same flavor, same smells, same everything as your typical Girl Scout Forum OG KB cut


Cali Conn please stop lol


----------



## sky rocket (May 15, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> I found this on the Cali connections website and thought it was funny about there gsc
> 
> Ogkb X forum
> 
> This is the famed Thin Mint phenotype. We took the OG KB as well as the Forum and have mixed them up and created our Girl Scout Cookies. So our Girl Scout Cookies come from all the Cookies- it’s a group effort. Our male/female seeds come from SFV OG Kush IBL male, the feminized seeds come from our Tahoe S1 that pollinates our Tahoe S1 reverse male. These will give you a larger yielding Girl Scout Cookie, thicker stem, no more little tiny yields. Same flavor, same smells, same everything as your typical Girl Scout Forum OG KB cut


Yeah the Cali connection Gsc hermied my whole room and even skeeted on my super lemon haze which created more balls.....lol


----------



## sky rocket (May 15, 2016)

All 12 grandpas breath seeds popped so far so good.


----------



## Rubber Duck 420 (May 15, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> All 12 grandpas breath seeds popped so far so good.



Nice! Have a pack of GB I won't be able to pop for a good long while, hope we can follow along as your grow progresses!


----------



## sky rocket (May 15, 2016)

Rubber Duck 420 said:


> Nice! Have a pack of GB I won't be able to pop for a good long while, hope we can follow along as your grow progresses!


Oh for sure man. I bought these like 2 months ago and I've been dying to pop these after seeing several pics on Instagram. And dvg himself recommended me these. That's why I bought these.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (May 16, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> All 12 grandpas breath seeds popped so far so good.


What kind of tray is that you use to germinate ?


----------



## Traxx187 (May 16, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> All 12 grandpas breath seeds popped so far so good.


I have 2 packs im watching u!


----------



## sky rocket (May 16, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> What kind of tray is that you use to germinate ?


I got the tray from my local shop. It's pretty much a insert tray laying over top of a regular tray. In the regular tray I add just enough water to keep the rapid rooters moist. When the tap roots hits the water only a short time til I get multiple roots through the rapid rooter then I put it in my medium.


----------



## sky rocket (May 16, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I have 2 packs im watching u!


Dam two packs! I did that one time with raredankness raredarkness (24) and germinated them all at once and I bit off more than I can chew. I'm still pheno hunting my raredarkness.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 16, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Dam two packs! I did that one time with raredankness raredarkness (24) and germinated them all at once and I bit off more than I can chew. I'm still pheno hunting my raredarkness.


i wanted rare darkness but felt it would be too stretchy... did I make a mistake?


----------



## sky rocket (May 16, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> i wanted rare darkness but felt it would be too stretchy... did I make a mistake?


Normal stretch nothing too strechy here's a pheno of mine at day 17!of flower. They are done stretching. Here's another pheno I think around 50 something days. Sorry not so good pics. I'm taking pics from my phone.


----------



## STLbudz (May 18, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Did you pop all your grandpas breath?


No just 5 of each . My grandpas breath had 13 in vial  . I poped some gth#9 from rareD or else I would've popped em all. @sky rocket what strain are those?


----------



## sky rocket (May 18, 2016)

STLbudz said:


> No just 5 of each . My grandpas breath had 13 in vial  . I poped some gth#9 from rareD or else I would've popped em all. @sky rocket what strain are those?


Raredarkness by Raredankness


----------



## Shadowfarmer (May 18, 2016)

I remember I said I seen a ogkb looking pheno of lost soul but I have seem some phenotypes blow my mind 
I had to order a pack from Oregon elite seeds since some of you recommend them


----------



## Shadowfarmer (May 18, 2016)

@deeproots74 told me he heard good things about DVG there a top 10 breeder in the world and hightimes did a article on it 

If this is true congrats to Dungeon vault genetics I like your gear 

And check out this thread if your interested in dvg


----------



## akhiymjames (May 18, 2016)

High Times just did an article on breeders for gear you should have in your garden for 2016. Didn't say anything about top 10 breeders in the world lol but DVG has a great eye for breeding and is def putting out heat. Glad he's doing his own thing and will run his gear when I have seed slots open. 

http://www.hightimes.com/read/caeczars-list-top-10-seed-companies-add-your-garden-2016?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+HIGHTIMESMagazine+(HIGH+TIMES+Magazine)


----------



## Shadowfarmer (May 18, 2016)

My fault deep roots gave me the info and i was wondering if that was true .

But I do like DVG gear and recommend alot of people to try his genetics and let others who don't know about dvg to see the frost 

I'm waiting on some new dvg gear to drop so I can buy them 

I should be a DVG rep or DVG tester from how much love I show this company lol 
If you see this E get back to me


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 18, 2016)

hahaha I started this thread to show the love. he doesnt even know who the fudge I am let alone a free pack...


----------



## Shadowfarmer (May 18, 2016)

Hit him up on instagram maybe ?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 18, 2016)

haha he follws me on IG. just busy guy. that forgets alot.


----------



## greencropper (May 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> High Times just did an article on breeders for gear you should have in your garden for 2016. Didn't say anything about top 10 breeders in the world lol but DVG has a great eye for breeding and is def putting out heat. Glad he's doing his own thing and will run his gear when I have seed slots open.
> 
> http://www.hightimes.com/read/caeczars-list-top-10-seed-companies-add-your-garden-2016?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+HIGHTIMESMagazine+(HIGH+TIMES+Magazine)


unfeckinbelievable!!!...i cant believe greenhouse isnt on that list?...1st for high times, possibly HT is starting to reflect real peoples choices?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 19, 2016)

that list is the who's who of Th caeczars current friend list.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (May 20, 2016)

I received 13 seeds of lost soul from Oregon elite seeds in less than 72 hours from ordering I'd recommend them I got no freebies with my small orders but I'm happy about the 1 extra seed


----------



## Shadowfarmer (May 20, 2016)

I have seen lots of seeds but these look unique to me
ghost og must have some fat indica calyx's


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (May 21, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> haha he follws me on IG. just busy guy. that forgets alot.


Hey!!! I may forget a lot, but I haven't forgot about you. You should DM me and we can see about that "free pack"


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (May 21, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> My fault deep roots gave me the info and i was wondering if that was true .
> 
> But I do like DVG gear and recommend alot of people to try his genetics and let others who don't know about dvg to see the frost
> 
> ...


where do you live?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 21, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> where do you live?


i was just playing. in a weird mood that night. my apologies. besides got my hands full with grandpas breath, palpatine and false teeth at the moment.

been a fan of yours since you were pnw_grown on and been rooting for ya and recommending for long time. glad to see you shake off the drama, take the higher road, and see you start to take off.

Keep up the hard work! If I may suggest a new strain?? Candyland version 2000. find a killer cookie cut and cross it to a new male and call it *Candylandslide* give us what we want. it would be a hot seller.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (May 21, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> where do you live?


Las Vegas


----------



## Shadowfarmer (May 21, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> i was just playing. in a weird mood that night. my apologies. besides got my hands full with grandpas breath, palpatine and false teeth at the moment.
> 
> been a fan of yours since you were pnw_grown on and been rooting for ya and recommending for long time. glad to see you shake off the drama, take the higher road, and see you start to take off.
> 
> Keep up the hard work! If I may suggest a new strain?? Candyland version 2000. find a killer cookie cut and cross it to a new male and call it *Candylandslide* give us what we want. it would be a hot seller.


He already has alot of different versions of false teeth with candyland in it
foul mouth has alot of cookie phenos and he is working on a
pink champagne X candyland cross called pink candy 

I think he should just make some new f1 crosses and keep going and f2 and f3 his current stock but you never know what he's up to.

Foul mouth f2s and grandpas breath f3's sounds nice


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 21, 2016)

oh I know his crosses, I started this thread. . I have 1 version of false teeth and was interested in pink candy.

what I really meant to say is find the next hard cookie leaner like original candylands. what he grow world went googoo over.

false teeth and pink candy are all killer in their own right, you just dont see to many cookie structure leaners out there. similarities yes. straight cookies looking no.

original candyland and candyland v2 were killer.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (May 21, 2016)

The plant structure to cookies sucks to me how it grows why would you want a plant with a cookies plant structure? 


I never smoked candyland though I think maybe I did smoke it in the bay area once


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 22, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> oh I know his crosses, I started this thread. . I have 1 version of false teeth and was interested in pink candy.
> 
> what I really meant to say is find the next hard cookie leaner like original candylands. what he grow world went googoo over.
> 
> ...


Agreed, that original candyland is in my top 5 for sure...really nice high and coated in fine sugar crystals!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 22, 2016)

@Velvet Elvis here's the 2 phenos of candyland I found...

GDP pheno
 

Cookies pheno


----------



## Amos Otis (May 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> @Velvet Elvis here's the 2 phenos of candyland I found...
> 
> GDP pheno
> View attachment 3687920
> ...



NIce. I still have 2 'tude freebies of original candyland scheduled to pop this fall w/ 5 DVG Mix freebies from TDT.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (May 22, 2016)

Doesn't seem to special to me give me a sample and ill decided and to think about it I smoked candyland a few times not my favorite could be growers error it was dank but nothing to brag about. 

I'm just picky when it comes to cannabis
Loompas HB and bubba kush are my two favorites strains I don't even have a top 3 yet and I smoked probably well over 100 strains.



Amos Otis said:


> NIce. I still have 2 'tude freebies of original candyland scheduled to pop this fall w/ 5 DVG Mix freebies from TDT.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (May 22, 2016)

I smoked cookies gelato sherbert GDP raspberry kush candyland cherry pie phantom cookies and alot of bay area strains none in my top 3 though dank yes but that's just me and I'm from the bay area I think I know dank


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 22, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> Doesn't seem to special to me give me a sample and ill decided and to think about it I smoked candyland a few times not my favorite could be growers error it was dank but nothing to brag about.
> 
> I'm just picky when it comes to cannabis
> Loompas HB and bubba kush are my two favorites strains I don't even have a top 3 yet and I smoked probably well over 100 strains.


cookies took the weed world by storm and you are hating on it. haha. yield wise its terrible. quality wise? second to none.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (May 22, 2016)

I probably smoked cookies before you bro I'm not hating on it everyone is entitled to there own opinion


----------



## Shadowfarmer (May 22, 2016)

I got a free P of forum cooks waiting on me I'm not turning cookies down


----------



## Beemo (May 22, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> Doesn't seem to special to me give me a sample and ill decided and to think about it I smoked candyland a few times not my favorite could be growers error it was dank but nothing to brag about.


i agree... candyland v1 wasnt that special... 
it has plenty of bag appeal tho... but the smoke wasnt up to the hype...
its great for a new grower... 
hopefully candy v2 will turn out better,,, atleast the smoke part... 
here's pic of candyland v1


----------



## Shadowfarmer (May 22, 2016)

That candyland looks better than the other one posted above yours


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 22, 2016)

im not suggesting creating the original. ANd Beemo... hot damn those pics are killer. surprised the smoke wasnt better. GDp crosses are hit and miss.

mostly they carry over basement funk.... no grape. 1 out of a few packs will get you true candy. Ive ran thru a few packs and most were blah, funky basement smelling. 

im talking taking like flase teeth/pink candy stud or GB stud and hitting sin mints or platinum Delights. while you two might not be interested in candyland, there are thousands that are. get back to what sells for a breeder. while pink candy and false teeth look killer.... only DVG fan boys and serious strain aficionados know what they are.

Im a grown ass man and Im still sucker for a name. even after getting burned on dozens of attempts by other breeders.

candylandslide with Grandpas breath x ogsinmints? Ill take a pack or three.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (May 22, 2016)

I disagree false teeth is sold out some places and alot of his gear is selling out

he already has candyland crosses why not try something new im sure I know what people would want from a seed company

Alot of dvg gear is sold out so im sure his fan base is large and growing daily he needs a restock for some the seedbanks he works with 

I might have my own seed company in the next few years


----------



## Shadowfarmer (May 22, 2016)

You don't have to be a fanbou of dvg or strain aficionado to know about dvg gear lol 

Plenty of people just want ogkb crosses and they sell


----------



## Shadowfarmer (May 22, 2016)

You got burned by a dozen of breeders which means you grown alot of crap that's nice to know


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 22, 2016)

whats with your panty twist?

ive grown over hundred packs by now. only like 8 of em had a true keeper. my idea of keeper and other peoples are quite different.

grow for a couple decades and then ill value your opinion.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (May 22, 2016)

To me you came at me wrong and you came at E wrong also you got your panties in a bunch even saying I was bashing cookies when I was giving my opinion 

I will be more successful in the cannabis industry then you will ever be and that's all I gotta say to you god bless you


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 22, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i agree... candyland v1 wasnt that special...
> it has plenty of bag appeal tho... but the smoke wasnt up to the hype...
> its great for a new grower...
> hopefully candy v2 will turn out better,,, atleast the smoke part...
> ...


Very nice mate!! Mine were grown under CFL's, hence why the are so small. Yours look like they yielded well?


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 22, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> whats with your panty twist?
> 
> ive grown over hundred packs by now. only like 8 of em had a true keeper. my idea of keeper and other peoples are quite different.
> 
> grow for a couple decades and then ill value your opinion.


Agreed, my idea of a keeper is similar to yours, I think!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 22, 2016)

Shadowfarmer said:


> To me you came at me wrong and you came at E wrong also you got your panties in a bunch even saying I was bashing cookies when I was giving my opinion
> 
> I will be more successful in the cannabis industry then you will ever be and that's all I gotta say to you god bless you


insult me and then a god less you? I went at E wrong? were grown men. let him tell me to shutup. I started this thread to help him. youre bashing candyland ideas? youre weird. 

start your own thread.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (May 22, 2016)

I just don't think candyland is the best strain like I said if I smoke some good candyland ill change my mind I smoked it and didnt even rember I smoked it because it was alright I smoked alot of different cookie strains 

So Elvis fuck you , you don't own this website 

I'm gonna order a few packs of lost soul humble pie and foul mouth to pheno hunt so fuck off


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 22, 2016)

youre ordering dvg, so I did my job.


----------



## sky rocket (May 22, 2016)

Grandpas breath tomorrow will go in the stinkbud clone unit (but will use it as a veg unit). I'll go about 1/10th of the nutes and work my way up. I'll either use canna aqua or dutchmasters nutes.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (May 22, 2016)

I found out about dvg reading up on breeders you had nothing to with me ordering his seeds so stop , and please stop acting like a child and act like the man you say you are

I already got a pack of foul mouth and lost soul I wanna do a large pheno hunt of both


----------



## Shadowfarmer (May 22, 2016)

your funny trying to school me on cookie strains when I'm from the bay area and smoked them all nice try


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 22, 2016)

ive been growing fire since you were still swimming in your uncle daddy's nutsack.

all of my posts are jokes or rhetorical. Im here to entertain myself in between trimming, cloning, goin balls deep in your mom, raising kids, trimming some more....


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 22, 2016)

Cookie school is back in sesh


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 22, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Cookie school is back in sesh


How the cookie crumbles by jack handey...

here is my personal cookie stash. 28? 29? 31%er? One hit and quit. Friends tell me its like smoking dabs... would love to hit this with a candy smelling GDP related male. currently smells of blueberry Drakkar cologne. Its Man's weed son! not for pussies...


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 22, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> How the cookie crumbles by jack handey...
> 
> here is my personal cookie stash. 28? 29? 31%er? One hit and quit. Friends tell me its like smoking dabs... would love to hit this with a candy smelling GDP related male. currently smells of blueberry Drakkar cologne. Its Man's weed son! not for pussies...
> View attachment 3688497 View attachment 3688498 View attachment 3688499 View attachment 3688500


Holy shit dude, some of the best cookies I've seen for sure! Hit that bitch!!
Which cookies is that mate?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy shit dude, some of the best cookies I've seen for sure! Hit that bitch!!
> Which cookies is that mate?


old family recipe. if you werent in OZ you would have it. I put it up against OGKB, blissfull wizard, any of em all day.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 22, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> old family recipe. if you werent in OZ you would have it. I put it up against OGKB, blissfull wizard, any of em all day.


Oh damn  I'd kill for some of that!! Top work mate!


----------



## v.s one (May 22, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> How the cookie crumbles by jack handey...
> 
> here is my personal cookie stash. 28? 29? 31%er? One hit and quit. Friends tell me its like smoking dabs... would love to hit this with a candy smelling GDP related male. currently smells of blueberry Drakkar cologne. Its Man's weed son! not for pussies...
> View attachment 3688497 View attachment 3688498 View attachment 3688499 View attachment 3688500


 That looks like something I would grow.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (May 23, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> ive been growing fire since you were still swimming in your uncle daddy's nutsack.
> 
> all of my posts are jokes or rhetorical. Im here to entertain myself in between trimming, cloning, goin balls deep in your mom, raising kids, trimming some more....


you would say that over the internet but not i person I guarantee you .

so I just think that's funny ass hell
be cool on the internet if you want to if that makes you happy I have nothing more to say to you and you don't know me .


----------



## BDOGKush (May 23, 2016)

@Velvet Elvis @Dungeons_Vault

What's up with that Jersey Mike? I'm looking at grabbing a pack of two of DVG and I want fuel and skunk crosses. Citrus Farmer looks good, I'm having trouble finding pics of Jersey Mike though.


----------



## kaneboy (May 23, 2016)

Same BDOGKush i havent seen anything about jersey mike even though its new 
Still i read the description and grabbed a pack to hard not too ,be some beauties to be found


----------



## BDOGKush (May 23, 2016)

kaneboy said:


> Same BDOGKush i havent seen anything about jersey mike even though its new
> Still i read the description and grabbed a pack to hard not too ,be some beauties to be found



I know @chefstony on IG has grown it and posted pics, I just find IG a pain in the ass to search. I'll have to dig through his photos when I get home and post info/pics if I find anything.


----------



## sky rocket (May 27, 2016)

Grandpas breath f2's. Feeding these boys and girls canna Aqua at 113 ppm's. Hopefully I'll taking cuttings and flower these girls at the end of June or beginning of July.


----------



## v.s one (May 27, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> View attachment 3693185 Grandpas breath f2's. Feeding these boys and girls canna Aqua at 113 ppm's. Hopefully I'll taking cuttings and flower these girls at the end of June or beginning of July. View attachment 3693184


Nice setup buddy. Only one runt that's good. A lot of nice purple plants from gramps f2 out there.


----------



## sky rocket (May 27, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Nice setup buddy. Only one runt that's good. A lot of nice purple plants from gramps f2 out there.


Yeah I hope I find me a keeper out of this bunch. I see all the grandpas breath via Instagram.


----------



## caligrown_ca (May 30, 2016)

had some amazing candy land moms that got burned in the butte fire last fire sadly, been sittin on my last packs of DVG gear for awhile, really eager to pop them asap. any good experiences with 'Grand Slam' ? its the pack im least familiar with


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (May 31, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> oh I know his crosses, I started this thread. . I have 1 version of false teeth and was interested in pink candy.
> 
> what I really meant to say is find the next hard cookie leaner like original candylands. what he grow world went googoo over.
> 
> ...


try foul mouth. Scouts honor as well when they are remade. False Teeth has given us many cookie dominant plants. Foul Mouth is the MOST cookie of them all IMO


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (May 31, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> insult me and then a god less you? I went at E wrong? were grown men. let him tell me to shutup. I started this thread to help him. youre bashing candyland ideas? youre weird.
> 
> start your own thread.


shut up!! Just kidding. Candyland V1 was not that great IMO. Sure, good plants were found, but the male really dominated the cross. My V2 was wayyyy more cookie dominant and had many cookie smelling plants. The Candyland is awesome. Will I work with it more? Yes. CLV2F2 are coming at some point. The thing with breeding, is it takes time. Be very leery of any company dropping strains left and right.
I can tell you right now if i continue working with it, false teeth or foul mouth males crossed to a keeper mom, or the original candyland clone would be where I start.


----------



## ky man (May 31, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> shut up!! Just kidding. Candyland V1 was not that great IMO. Sure, good plants were found, but the male really dominated the cross. My V2 was wayyyy more cookie dominant and had many cookie smelling plants. The Candyland is awesome. Will I work with it more? Yes. CLV2F2 are coming at some point. The thing with breeding, is it takes time. Be very leery of any company dropping strains left and right.
> I can tell you right now if i continue working with it, false teeth or foul mouth males crossed to a keeper mom, or the original candyland clone would be where I start.


What is your best indka hibard that has a fast finish outdoor with a big yeald..ky..ps hope you can read my shity writing.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 1, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> shut up!! Just kidding. Candyland V1 was not that great IMO. Sure, good plants were found, but the male really dominated the cross. My V2 was wayyyy more cookie dominant and had many cookie smelling plants. The Candyland is awesome. Will I work with it more? Yes. CLV2F2 are coming at some point. The thing with breeding, is it takes time. Be very leery of any company dropping strains left and right.
> I can tell you right now if i continue working with it, false teeth or foul mouth males crossed to a keeper mom, or the original candyland clone would be where I start.


Sounds uber danky manbro


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jun 1, 2016)

One of my Palpatine ladies. This is my first DVG grow. Gonna run Jersey Mike next. The two Palps I have both look to be breath leaners. Golf ball nugs on slightly stretchy frame, with nice dark hybrid looking leaves. Been looking forward to this strain for a few months now! Sorry for crap pic, I think I'll say this in every thread, IPhone needs to step their camera game up...way up!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 1, 2016)

ky man said:


> indka hibard


Is that a Star Wars character?


----------



## ky man (Jun 1, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Is that a Star Wars character?


YES..LOL


----------



## churtmunk (Jun 12, 2016)

Picked up at the cup.. Would have liked to grab citrus farmer but was gone by the time I made my way around.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 13, 2016)

Thedankteam gonna be carrying DVG again. Good to see people work things out


----------



## Beemo (Jun 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Thedankteam gonna be carrying DVG again. Good to see people work things out


hope ggg is next...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 13, 2016)

Beemo said:


> hope ggg is next...


I miss being able to get GGG gear front there. Got my Grapestomper OG from there. Matter fact I need to transplant those lol that's for the Gage thread tho lol


----------



## Beemo (Jun 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I miss being able to get GGG gear front there. Got my Grapestomper OG from there.


think everybody did at one point.... if you looked at thug pug (gromer) instagram.... most of his ggg gear is from tdt...
wouldnt be surprised if masscannabis got the grapestomper og from there too....


----------



## sky rocket (Jun 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Thedankteam gonna be carrying DVG again. Good to see people work things out


Yeah but ain't nothing available yet.....


----------



## Beemo (Jun 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Thedankteam gonna be carrying DVG again. Good to see people work things out


lets see if ken stays with tdt...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 13, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Yeah but ain't nothing available yet.....


That's why I said gonna be carrying again lol didn't say anything was in stock. I'm sure it won't be long before something is up for sale 



Beemo said:


> lets see if ken stays with tdt...


Lol may as well they on different crosses and stuff so ain't like anyone stepping on each other's toes but that doesn't mean he won't be butt hurt tho lol. Oh well


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> That's why I said gonna be carrying again lol didn't say anything was in stock. I'm sure it won't be long before something is up for sale
> l


$75 a pack; a few listed now. They also have a 25% discount code.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 13, 2016)

Beemo said:


> think everybody did at one point.... if you looked at thug pug (gromer) instagram.... most of his ggg gear is from tdt...
> wouldnt be surprised if masscannabis got the grapestomper og from there too....


I don't think most of them came from there most of them are directly from ggg like is Burgundy or sophisticated lady


----------



## Beemo (Jun 13, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I don't think most of them came from there most of them are directly from ggg like is Burgundy or sophisticated lady


check his old ig... hes always posted plenty ggg with tdt stickers.... 
maybe the newer ones. since ggg moved to the state.


----------



## texasjack (Jun 20, 2016)

Just dropped a couple citrus farmer in the dirt. Will update.


----------



## v.s one (Jun 28, 2016)

Foul mouth male starting to stack


----------



## v.s one (Jun 28, 2016)

Starting to get cold in the dungeon


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Jun 28, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Foul mouth male starting to stackView attachment 3719681


What are your plans for the foul mouth male?


----------



## v.s one (Jun 28, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> What are your plans for the foul mouth male?


As of now f2 if I find a nice female. My animism # 4 female will get dusted for sure and I got four kimbos I'm flowering now. So the darkest girl out of them will get it for sure.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 28, 2016)

v.s one said:


> As of now f2 if I find a nice female. My animism # 4 female will get dusted for sure and I got four kimbos I'm flowering now. So the darkest girl out of them will get it for sure.


all those crosses your doing are fire!, you may find at least 1 cross that will exceed your expectations completely, doesnt happen so often but sometimes a person gets lucky!


----------



## STLbudz (Jun 30, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Foul mouth male starting to stackView attachment 3719681


Any frost or smell ? To him yet


----------



## v.s one (Jun 30, 2016)

STLbudz said:


> Any frost or smell ? To him yet


My nose has been broken a couple of times so it's hard for me to tell. I would say earthy vegetable smell. Stem Rubs are sticky on my fingers like resin kind of.


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 3, 2016)

Project grandpas breath f2's.


----------



## STLbudz (Jul 4, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Project grandpas breath f2's. View attachment 3723854View attachment 3723855 View attachment 3723856


Looking real good in those solo cups how long you had em in there ? What kind mix ?


----------



## v.s one (Jul 4, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Project grandpas breath f2's. View attachment 3723854View attachment 3723855 View attachment 3723856


I like the second pic but the one on the left


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 4, 2016)

STLbudz said:


> Looking real good in those solo cups how long you had em in there ? What kind mix ?


They have been in the solo cups since 6/1. No mix just canna coco. They will stay there till I can take a cutting of each one and I'll put them in flower 2-3 weeks from now. I have a another pack of grandpas breath I will germinate today.


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 4, 2016)

Here's a better pick of the 2/6 GB's


----------



## STLbudz (Jul 18, 2016)

Going to be transferring to 6 inch pots now until I get cuts then flower I got 32 ready to rock . They all look ogkb Dom . Grandpas breath f2 and foul mouth .
Going to be using coco for my solos ..(more growth in em then soil )


----------



## texasjack (Jul 21, 2016)

Citrus Farmer at 1 mo from seed under cheap led. Will switch to hps at flower. Surprisingly wide leaves for a sativa leaning hybrid right?


----------



## durbanblue (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey RIU, can anyone in this thread tell me if any of DVG strains have extra large yield?


----------



## v.s one (Jul 27, 2016)

durbanblue said:


> Hey RIU, can anyone in this thread tell me if any of DVG strains have extra large yield?


Kendawg or jersey Mike would be you best bet.


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 27, 2016)

Group shot of 6 grandpas breath. I finally understand when people say,"if you veg long enough you can see some males." Well dude pulled up his skirt during veg. What do y'all think? 6 more little ones. Yeah they are not the healthiest but they wil bounce back soon.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 28, 2016)

Nitro...


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Jul 31, 2016)

durbanblue said:


> Hey RIU, can anyone in this thread tell me if any of DVG strains have extra large yield?


Just had a guy pull 9 oz off one plant of brandywine... there were 9 plants under the light and brandywine was one... at that rate, he wouldve had A HUGE YIELD!!! IF IT ALL WAS BRANDYWINE


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 31, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Just had a guy pull 9 oz off one plant of brandywine... there were 9 plants under the light and brandywine was one... at that rate, he wouldve had A HUGE YIELD!!! IF IT ALL WAS BRANDYWINE


Thats massive... Hoping for some straight fire from my humble pie, false teeth, and foul mouth. All the pics I've seen I've been impressed with


----------



## v.s one (Jul 31, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Just had a guy pull 9 oz off one plant of brandywine... there were 9 plants under the light and brandywine was one... at that rate, he wouldve had A HUGE YIELD!!! IF IT ALL WAS BRANDYWINE


Pics or didn't happen.


----------



## djohn183 (Aug 3, 2016)

Dvg is there anyways you can link with oregoneliteseeds?? I was on the dank team they were supposed to drop a release either they did and it sold out in one minute or something happened and it never happened i been rocking some sinmint cookies and currently got my hands on some scs gear but the hermies that come from there lineage effect my grow and its been hard trying to keep a stAble parent i just picked up their triple cherry diesel sins skunk cancers nightmare white nightmare nightmare cookies power nap and las vegas sour and there sinmint cookies of course… i busted 3 packs but im debating on it wih the hermie issues ive had jn the past may save for outdoor next year but im interested in your gear what was grandpas breath bred from if you dont mind me asking


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 3, 2016)

djohn183 said:


> Dvg is there anyways you can link with oregoneliteseeds?? I was on the dank team they were supposed to drop a release either they did and it sold out in one minute or something happened and it never happened i been rocking some sinmint cookies and currently got my hands on some scs gear but the hermies that come from there lineage effect my grow and its been hard trying to keep a stAble parent i just picked up their triple cherry diesel sins skunk cancers nightmare white nightmare nightmare cookies power nap and las vegas sour and there sinmint cookies of course… i busted 3 packs but im debating on it wih the hermie issues ive had jn the past may save for outdoor next year but im interested in your gear what was grandpas breath bred from if you dont mind me asking


You will get a quicker response via Instagram.


----------



## djohn183 (Aug 4, 2016)

I dont dont have IG Hopefully we can get oregon and dvg on the same ticket oregons on top of it when it comes to new upcoming breeders thank you ill log in to my girla later and post see what i find out then


----------



## deeproots74 (Aug 4, 2016)

djohn183 said:


> Dvg is there anyways you can link with oregoneliteseeds?? I was on the dank team they were supposed to drop a release either they did and it sold out in one minute or something happened and it never happened i been rocking some sinmint cookies and currently got my hands on some scs gear but the hermies that come from there lineage effect my grow and its been hard trying to keep a stAble parent i just picked up their triple cherry diesel sins skunk cancers nightmare white nightmare nightmare cookies power nap and las vegas sour and there sinmint cookies of course… i busted 3 packs but im debating on it wih the hermie issues ive had jn the past may save for outdoor next year but im interested in your gear what was grandpas breath bred from if you dont mind me asking


Same with OES sold out


----------



## martyg (Aug 4, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Pics or didn't happen.


Very believable... 9is is average for some strains I run. can't speak for dvg gear havnt ran them yet but will be soon waiting for my foul mouth to arrive. I find what the packages say for yield is usually fairly accurate


----------



## v.s one (Aug 4, 2016)

martyg said:


> Very believable... 9is is average for some strains I run. can't speak for dvg gear havnt ran them yet but will be soon waiting for my foul mouth to arrive. I find what the packages say for yield is usually fairly accurate


I heard foulmouth yeilds descent for a cookie cross. I hope I get nine out of mine.


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 5, 2016)

djohn183 said:


> I dont dont have IG Hopefully we can get oregon and dvg on the same ticket oregons on top of it when it comes to new upcoming breeders thank you ill log in to my girla later and post see what i find out then





deeproots74 said:


> Same with OES sold out


If ya want to order across seas choices and the attitude now stocks Dvg gear.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 6, 2016)

Palpatines a home run if anyone was thinking about running it. I had 2 females and they both were extremely uniform! Golf ball nugs, dark green with an orange tinge to it. Extremely skunky smell when burned, with a doughy kind of minty taste. Good smoke for afternoon naps! She'll be staying in my rotation, get her in yours!!


----------



## v.s one (Aug 6, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Palpatines a home run if anyone was thinking about running it. I had 2 females and they both were extremely uniform! Golf ball nugs, dark green with an orange tinge to it. Extremely skunky smell when burned, with a doughy kind of minty taste. Good smoke for afternoon naps! She'll be staying in my rotation, get her in yours!!


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## v.s one (Aug 6, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Palpatines a home run if anyone was thinking about running it. I had 2 females and they both were extremely uniform! Golf ball nugs, dark green with an orange tinge to it. Extremely skunky smell when burned, with a doughy kind of minty taste. Good smoke for afternoon naps! She'll be staying in my rotation, get her in yours!!


I'm just fooling around. I believe you. I'm just kicking myself for not getting a pack for $ 60.


----------



## v.s one (Aug 6, 2016)

When there is good there is bad. I have a keeper humble pie that I love . I trashed this one about a week ago. Pics don't lie.


----------



## texasjack (Aug 6, 2016)

v.s one said:


> When there is good there is bad. I have a keeper humble pie that I love . I trashed this one about a week ago. Pics don't lie.View attachment 3750822


Nanners?

Edit: see it now. Full on herm.


----------



## texasjack (Aug 6, 2016)

My citrus farmer is chugging along. I lost some days due to stress from scorching them a little with neem but they're rolling again. Trying to veg until cooler September. One of them better be fem.


----------



## v.s one (Aug 6, 2016)

texasjack said:


> Nanners?
> 
> Edit: see it now. Full on herm.


Yep. Yield looked good cherry smell was coming in. I just put another female in flower, fingers crossed. I wil post pics of her.


----------



## Odin* (Aug 6, 2016)

@v.s one Hope you got him/her/it out of there in time. Looks like it already "busted a nut" (bananas thrown on flower, mid picture, close to the "trunk"). It's possible that the other girls got smacked with some pollen. I'd do a foliar to "ground" any where it may lie.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 6, 2016)

v.s one said:


> When there is good there is bad. I have a keeper humble pie that I love . I trashed this one about a week ago. Pics don't lie.View attachment 3750822


Spewing man, had some nice frost on her/him too


----------



## greencropper (Aug 6, 2016)

v.s one said:


> When there is good there is bad. I have a keeper humble pie that I love . I trashed this one about a week ago. Pics don't lie.View attachment 3750822


damn those herms!, always gotta have numbers for when this happens, attrition rate can be over the top sometimes


----------



## v.s one (Aug 6, 2016)

Odin* said:


> @v.s one Hope you got him/her/it out of there in time. Looks like it already "busted a nut" (bananas thrown on flower, mid picture, close to the "trunk"). It's possible that the other girls got smacked with some pollen. I'd do a foliar to "ground" any where it may lie.


Good eye. I didn't know how to get rid of "it". It was like a snake in the corner.i did a full cleanse from top to bottom.


----------



## v.s one (Aug 6, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Spewing man, had some nice frost on her/him too


I know, and it was at the point where it was going to explode in ful flower mode. You know.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 6, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I know, and it was at the point where it was going to explode in ful flower mode. You know.


Yeah man, always happens just when they are about to explode, sucks balls...literally!


----------



## v.s one (Aug 6, 2016)

greencropper said:


> damn those herms!, always gotta have numbers for when this happens, attrition rate can be over the top sometimes


Whyyyyyyyyyyyy? Yep just popped ten beans. I will show that herm.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 7, 2016)

Here's my keeper pheno of Palpatine. Both phenos I had stayed really dark green up until they faded dark purp blackish. A very unique look with the vibrant orangish yellow calyxes.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 7, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> View attachment 3752101 Here's my keeper pheno of Palpatine. Both phenos I had stayed really dark green up until they faded dark purp blackish. A very unique look with the vibrant orangish yellow calyxes.


NICE!!!! What's the smell coming off her?


----------



## Trich_holmes (Aug 7, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> NICE!!!! What's the smell coming off her?


Thanks man! On the stalk it was an earthy kind of smell, but in the jar it's a minty/ doughy scent. This stuff is stony as hell! Def keeping it around for a while.


----------



## texasjack (Aug 8, 2016)

Citrus farmer, slowly but surely. Going to sex them now then back to veg.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/citrus-farmer-indoor-dirt-grow.916024/


----------



## Cookie_rookie (Aug 9, 2016)

Jersey Mike ????
Who's grown it???
Looked on IG
And on here, googled...
Nothing...

Hope it doesn't suck cuz I got some pax on the way...


----------



## Cookie_rookie (Aug 9, 2016)

Pix and info smell
Taste yield...
All that


----------



## v.s one (Aug 10, 2016)

Cookie_rookie said:


> Pix and info smell
> Taste yield...
> All that


From what I seen. Ecsd bud structure with color.


----------



## Cookie_rookie (Aug 10, 2016)

Hope I find one leaning the other way...


----------



## v.s one (Aug 10, 2016)

Cookie_rookie said:


> Hope I find one leaning the other way...


You should of grabbed grandpas breath f2. If that's what you are implying or f2 jersey Mike.


----------



## Cookie_rookie (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm not too worried just want to grow some different stuff

Jus wish I could find more pix and info


----------



## texasjack (Aug 12, 2016)

Cookie_rookie said:


> Jersey Mike ????
> Who's grown it???
> Looked on IG
> And on here, googled...
> ...


I have a pack but haven't cracked any yet.


----------



## djohn183 (Aug 15, 2016)

Its time to enter the dungeon anyone have any advise on grandpas breath as in how many days/weeks and avg yield per 1k hps. Excited!!


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 16, 2016)

djohn183 said:


> Its time to enter the dungeon anyone have any advise on grandpas breath as in how many days/weeks and avg yield per 1k hps. Excited!!


I'll keep ya posted as I have 5 in flower and yet to determine sex yet And I have 6 more in veg.


----------



## STLbudz (Aug 19, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I'll keep ya posted as I have 5 in flower and yet to determine sex yet And I have 6 more in veg.


Stoked to see what phenos you get. Just about to take some clones off mine tonight and flip on Sunday !


----------



## Mr Hyde (Aug 19, 2016)

Still sexin my dvg babies, hoping for the best. Might pop more after thinking about attrition rate. May the weed spirits bless ye all!


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 20, 2016)

STLbudz said:


> Stoked to see what phenos you get. Just about to take some clones off mine tonight and flip on Sunday !


I already found out two of them are males.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 20, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I already found out two of them are males.


Nice! Next year hopefully i can pop my grandpas breath


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 20, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Nice! Next year hopefully i can pop my grandpas breath


But I have 6 more in veg under a low wattage light.


----------



## Fastslappy (Aug 20, 2016)

what's grandpa breath taste like ? smell like ?


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 20, 2016)

Fastslappy said:


> what's grandpa breath taste like ? smell like ?


Too early to tell for me. They smell like weed vegging lol


----------



## martyg (Aug 22, 2016)

Oh yeah


----------



## texasjack (Aug 22, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Mr Hyde (Aug 22, 2016)

While I wait for my babies to mature, I have found myself traveling deep into the interweb and this is something I had to share lol.


----------



## Hawaiimedman (Aug 25, 2016)

Has anyone grown purple vapor? Has anyone grown dvg and got any grape flavors? Please lmk thx


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 25, 2016)

Hawaiimedman said:


> Has anyone grown purple vapor? Has anyone grown dvg and got any grape flavors? Please lmk thx


Here are some from Instagram


----------



## Hawaiimedman (Aug 25, 2016)

Nice thank u... looks like it's coming out good...I got a pack just sprouted in Hawaii and am interested to see what kind of flavors I can find. My grow here is greenhouse (hardly any indoor in Hawaii due to high electric costs)and it's always interesting to see how mainland varieties come out here. I've been ordering with my friends off attitude for the last five years trying all kinds of stuff....I've been looking for something with sweet candy grape flavor . I've tried plenty kinds from multiple companies and no grape taste...so im continuing my hunt...trying purple vapor....lmk if you've had any grape candy flavor strains I could try and order...mahalos


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 27, 2016)

Man I have no room for more strain and have to stop buying seeds but I want me some dungeon vault genetics!!


----------



## LongLoud_Co (Aug 27, 2016)

Anyone else out there growing dragons breath f2 or foul mouth interested in these and might purchase a pack of each


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 28, 2016)

LongLoud_Co said:


> Anyone else out there growing dragons breath f2 or foul mouth interested in these and might purchase a pack of each


I'm assuming you meant grandpas breath so I have two like 16 days into flower.


----------



## LongLoud_Co (Aug 28, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I'm assuming you meant grandpas breath so I have two like 16 days into flower.View attachment 3767623


Haha yeah mate that's the one was half asleep


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 29, 2016)

I pulled the pin and bought some Grandpas Breath F2, should be here next week hopefully


----------



## greencropper (Aug 29, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I pulled the pin and bought some Grandpas Breath F2, should be here next week hopefully


cant go wrong with the DVG gear really & the prices are great too, havnt seen any b-grade genetics in any of its offerings


----------



## v.s one (Aug 29, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I pulled the pin and bought some Grandpas Breath F2, should be here next week hopefully


Good luck bro. I hope you find purple gem or a couple.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 29, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Good luck bro. I hope you find purple gem or a couple.


have you grown the grandpa out V.S? if you havnt must be the only DVG you missed?


----------



## v.s one (Aug 29, 2016)

greencropper said:


> have you grown the grandpa out V.S? if you havnt must be the only DVG you missed?


No I was going to buy grandpa but was a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 29, 2016)

v.s one said:


> No I was going to buy grandpa but was a day late and a dollar short.


it seems to be spread around in many banks, but im guessing you prefer US banks saving customs hassles etc


----------



## v.s one (Aug 29, 2016)

greencropper said:


> it seems to be spread around in many banks, but im guessing you prefer US banks saving customs hassles etc


You can say that.


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 29, 2016)

How many phenos are in gpb? And what should i be on the look out for?


----------



## LongLoud_Co (Aug 29, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> How many phenos are in gpb? And what should i be on the look out for?


Interested to know also


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 29, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I pulled the pin and bought some Grandpas Breath F2, should be here next week hopefully





eastcoastmo said:


> I pulled the pin and bought some Grandpas Breath F2, should be here next week hopefully


How many packs did you get?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 29, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> How many packs did you get?


Just the one mate, would've loved to get a few more but didn't have the cash!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 29, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Good luck bro. I hope you find purple gem or a couple.


Thanks mate, I'm sure I'll find something that strikes the DANK cord! I'd love that purp pheno though, that would make my year!!


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 29, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Just the one mate, would've loved to get a few more but didn't have the cash!


Hey I here ya. I'm thinking of ordering another pack of grandpas breath and two packs of foul mouth........I think Oregon elite is suppose to get another drop of DVG this Wednesday if not I'll get them from choice. But I I notice with American seed companies you get 12 seeds in a pack vs attitude/ choices (European mArket) you get 10 seeds in a pack.....


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 30, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Hey I here ya. I'm thinking of ordering another pack of grandpas breath and two packs of foul mouth........I think Oregon elite is suppose to get another drop of DVG this Wednesday if not I'll get them from choice. But I I notice with American seed companies you get 12 seeds in a pack vs attitude/ choices (European mArket) you get 10 seeds in a pack.....


Yeah I only just noticed that too, they better still come in the breeders pack! Only reason I went with them was to get the august freebies lol. Should've gone with oregonelite


----------



## greencropper (Aug 30, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah I only just noticed that too, they better still come in the breeders pack! Only reason I went with them was to get the august freebies lol. Should've gone with oregonelite


im sure choice/attitude will send you breeders packs bro, nonetheless i always include the request with my orders to please send in original breeders packs, but yeah skyrocket dropped a bomb with the difference in seed amounts per pack from US banks compared to UK banks?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 30, 2016)

greencropper said:


> im sure choice/attitude will send you breeders packs bro, nonetheless i always include the request with my orders to please send in original breeders packs, but yeah skyrocket dropped a bomb with the difference in seed amounts per pack from US banks compared to UK banks?


I also bought some BCSC Big Blue too and oregonelite don't stock them so choice was really 'it'. I hope you're right man, they better be in a breeder pack!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 30, 2016)

greencropper said:


> im sure choice/attitude will send you breeders packs bro, nonetheless i always include the request with my orders to please send in original breeders packs, but yeah skyrocket dropped a bomb with the difference in seed amounts per pack from US banks compared to UK banks?


Some breeders been doing this and it's actually been the opposite lol. Rare Dankness was giving out 10 packs at NGR back when it first was open and some of us here thought NGR wasn't legit cus they had 10pks and Attitude and everywhere else had 12.

I think you have to ask for Attitude to ship in breeder packs as they take everything out and cut piece of the pack and put in with beans taken out. I haven't ordered from them in years tho so I have no clue how they do it but that's what they were doing last I checked


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Some breeders been doing this and it's actually been the opposite lol. Rare Dankness was giving out 10 packs at NGR back when it first was open and some of us here thought NGR wasn't legit cus they had 10pks and Attitude and everywhere else had 12.
> 
> I think you have to ask for Attitude to ship in breeder packs as they take everything out and cut piece of the pack and put in with beans taken out. I haven't ordered from them in years tho so I have no clue how they do it but that's what they were doing last I checked


I ordered hso beans this year from choices and requested to leave the seeds in the breeders package which they did. And James check your messages.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 30, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I also bought some BCSC Big Blue too and oregonelite don't stock them so choice was really 'it'. I hope you're right man, they better be in a breeder pack!


maybe you can pm them and ask? your order may not be sent yet?


----------



## greencropper (Aug 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Some breeders been doing this and it's actually been the opposite lol. Rare Dankness was giving out 10 packs at NGR back when it first was open and some of us here thought NGR wasn't legit cus they had 10pks and Attitude and everywhere else had 12.
> 
> I think you have to ask for Attitude to ship in breeder packs as they take everything out and cut piece of the pack and put in with beans taken out. I haven't ordered from them in years tho so I have no clue how they do it but that's what they were doing last I checked


i didnt know attitude sent beans like that bro, ive ordered from them since they first opened with approx15 orders to date, but i always include a message with each order requesting sealed breeders packs every time...& they delivered as stated cept for just one seedpack had been opened, i knew there was a stealth option to remove from packs though with tude


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 30, 2016)

greencropper said:


> i didnt know attitude sent beans like that bro, ive ordered from them since they first opened with approx15 orders to date, but i always include a message with each order requesting sealed breeders packs every time...& they delivered as stated cept for just one seedpack had been opened, i knew there was a stealth option to remove from packs though with tude


Yea if you don't ask I think they will take them out. I never head that problem when I ordered from them but that was years ago. No need for them now unless it's really something I can't find anywhere else.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 30, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea if you don't ask I think they will take them out. I never head that problem when I ordered from them but that was years ago. No need for them now unless it's really something I can't find anywhere else.


true with US banks now going gangbusters! but the tude was king in its day for long times...before them sensibleseeds and seedsdirect..back when dinosaurs roamed lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 30, 2016)

greencropper said:


> maybe you can pm them and ask? your order may not be sent yet?


Too late bro, they had them sent out within 2 hours of me ordering lol. I'm not worried bro, they will be what they will be


----------



## v.s one (Aug 30, 2016)

Here's a ogkb pheno of humble pie. I love how she smells


----------



## Traxx187 (Aug 30, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Here's a ogkb pheno of humble pie. I love how she smellsView attachment 3769534View attachment 3769536


Doing it right man!


----------



## v.s one (Aug 30, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Doing it right man!


Thanks bro. Just showing the beans I'm dealt.


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Here's a ogkb pheno of humble pie. I love how she smellsView attachment 3769534View attachment 3769536


How long did you veg her?


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 30, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Here's a ogkb pheno of humble pie. I love how she smellsView attachment 3769534View attachment 3769536


I can tell just by her leaves that's she's ogkb dominant. Good stuff. How many days in?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 30, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Here's a ogkb pheno of humble pie. I love how she smellsView attachment 3769534View attachment 3769536


Fuck yes, on so many levels! That is fire mate!!


----------



## v.s one (Aug 30, 2016)

genuity said:


> How long did you veg her?


 I think I'm going on 5 months total from seed.


----------



## v.s one (Aug 30, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I can tell just by her leaves that's she's ogkb dominant. Good stuff. How many days in?


45 days in. Them leaves are distinct . No?


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 30, 2016)

v.s one said:


> 45 days in. Them leaves are distinct . No?


Yes because I had those structure leaves in my grandpas breath but he ended up a dude. Currently I think I have 1-2 plants leaf structure like yours in veg.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 31, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Hey I here ya. I'm thinking of ordering another pack of grandpas breath and two packs of foul mouth........I think Oregon elite is suppose to get another drop of DVG this Wednesday if not I'll get them from choice. But I I notice with American seed companies you get 12 seeds in a pack vs attitude/ choices (European mArket) you get 10 seeds in a pack.....


Have you ordered through OES before? Wondering what freebies they send out...


----------



## greencropper (Aug 31, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Here's a ogkb pheno of humble pie. I love how she smellsView attachment 3769534View attachment 3769536


fantastic pics bro, inspiring to grow that pie out!


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Have you ordered through OES before? Wondering what freebies they send out...


Yes I ordered once and I think I ordered dvg grandpas breath. Don't quote me on this but I don't recall getting freebies


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 31, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Yes I ordered once and I think I ordered dvg grandpas breath. Don't quote me on this but I don't recall getting freebies


Thanks mate, appreciate the info


----------



## Levradus (Aug 31, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> *Palpatine Sour Pheno*
> 
> View attachment 3535961


Beatiful !!!


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks mate, appreciate the info


Have you checked out there site? They changed it up when you are viewing the breeders seeds which is easier to view. They are my alternate place to buy seeds vs TDT. They ship fast and are discrete.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 31, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Have you checked out there site? They changed it up when you are viewing the breeders seeds which is easier to view. They are my alternate place to buy seeds vs TDT. They ship fast and are discrete.


Yeah man, have had a good squiz at the site, got bigworms gear there too, which is good!! Might have to give them a try!


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 31, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Have you checked out there site? They changed it up when you are viewing the breeders seeds which is easier to view. They are my alternate place to buy seeds vs TDT. They ship fast and are discrete.


You'd save a lot of money getting dvg at TDT. OES is like $10-$40 higher on same strains.


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 31, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> You'd save a lot of money getting dvg at TDT. OES is like $10-$40 higher on same strains.


Oh I've only just looked at dvg, sincity and alphakronik seeds......good to know. But I like the communication with Oregon elite much better than TDT


----------



## greencropper (Aug 31, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Have you checked out there site? They changed it up when you are viewing the breeders seeds which is easier to view. They are my alternate place to buy seeds vs TDT. They ship fast and are discrete.


but still no CC there?


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 31, 2016)

greencropper said:


> but still no CC there?


CC where green


----------



## greencropper (Aug 31, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> CC where green


at OES? i know im in the -1% but i cant get foreign currency to post away to places that require US$ cash posted


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 31, 2016)

greencropper said:


> at OES? i know im in the -1% but i cant get foreign currency to post away to places that require US$ cash posted


Yea they take cards


----------



## greencropper (Aug 31, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea they take cards


ffs fantastic news bro!, last i checked some mths ago it was posted dollar, allllrighty then....another banks wares to peruse!


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 7, 2016)

27 days in one of the two grandpas breath f2's. Pheno #4 pictures really smell likes a old mans breath...pheno #6 (not pictured)doesn't smell as bad yet.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 8, 2016)

Well, doesn't look like I'll be growing out grandpas breath, my parcel was taken by someone and I have no idea who  comes up as delivered in the tracking but is nowhere to be seen...thieving postie I reckon!


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 9, 2016)

I grabbed all dvg shit once they hit attitude. I got everything but the humble pie, swamp thing, and purple champagne and scouts honor which is a damn shame. She is some absolute kill from what I have seen.


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 9, 2016)

Shit I heard someone paid like 5 bills for the last pack of scouts honor on a bid and it honestly was a steal from what I've seen. I coulda paid that off in my first grow of her with plenty to spare.


----------



## texasjack (Sep 9, 2016)

I cut this citrus farmer male down to one stem then threw him out side. I had to keep snapping stems to keep him hidden.


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 9, 2016)

texasjack said:


> I cut this citrus farmer male down to one stem then threw him out side. I had to keep snapping stems to keep him hidden.
> View attachment 3776993


Hey, he looks good still anyway. Hopefully he make u some nice offspring.


----------



## texasjack (Sep 9, 2016)

Citrus farmer fetus


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 9, 2016)

texasjack said:


> Citrus farmer fetus
> View attachment 3777001


What cross did u make?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 9, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Shit I heard someone paid like 5 bills for the last pack of scouts honor on a bid and it honestly was a steal from what I've seen. I coulda paid that off in my first grow of her with plenty to spare.


Gromer1 (Thug Pug Genetics) was the one who won that.. i hope he does a piece or two with it.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 9, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Well, doesn't look like I'll be growing out grandpas breath, my parcel was taken by someone and I have no idea who  comes up as delivered in the tracking but is nowhere to be seen...thieving postie I reckon!


Thats no good bro..unlucky shit.


----------



## texasjack (Sep 9, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> What cross did u make?


Citrus farmer to citrus farmer.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 9, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Thats no good bro..unlucky shit.


Thanks man! Yeah, I'm pretty pissed off...and also unsure if my security has now been compromised as well  had to trash my skunk project just in case, had way too many plants to call it 'personal use'. That's the worst part!


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 9, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> Some new and interesting things happening in the world of OGKB and GDP crosses. Looking forward to E distancing himself from the drama and BS of anything "KEN" related. All about the future now, and learning and growing as a Breeder, business owner, Social media and all around good guy. At the end of the day, hate him or love him, his genetics deserve a chance at earning their spot on seedbank shelves and in your mailbox.
> 
> Early reports are very promising and the future is bright, as long as things stay cool. As of now 11/4/2015, greenline organics, Sour patch seeds, and a few select others have some stock. They can be found on instagram and their own websites.
> 
> ...


Where can you get dvg beans from


----------



## texasjack (Sep 9, 2016)

Just those two little buds. Just enough for my own use.
Plant at 25 days or so


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 9, 2016)

Can't wait to get my hands on some of this.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 9, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> Where can you get dvg beans from


The tude, Oregon elite seeds Neptune, sour patch.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 10, 2016)

Foulmouth I'm gonna let her go another ten days.


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 10, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Foulmouth I'm gonna let her go another ten days.View attachment 3777579View attachment 3777580


Is she smelly


----------



## v.s one (Sep 10, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> Is she smelly


You better believe it. Straight diesel cookie funk.


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 10, 2016)

v.s one said:


> You better believe it. Straight diesel cookie funk.


Shit


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 10, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks man! Yeah, I'm pretty pissed off...and also unsure if my security has now been compromised as well  had to trash my skunk project just in case, had way too many plants to call it 'personal use'. That's the worst part!


better safe then sorry..was gonna ask if you think it was a random lucky snag or something else. stay safe.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 10, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> better safe then sorry..was gonna ask if you think it was a random lucky snag or something else. stay safe.


That's it man, rather be safe any day!!
Yeah, it was either a neighbour (i live in units) or the postie. Either of them could get the po po involved


----------



## STLbudz (Sep 11, 2016)

v.s one said:


> You better believe it. Straight diesel cookie funk.


I bet that bitch greasy af !!!!!(no Joke!)had a drool sensation ! I needa find this pheno  how many beans you popped just put in 6 hopefully get 3 girls atleast


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 11, 2016)

I got 3 brandywine,and 2 false teeth, both appear to be female in stature. Real short internodel spacing pretty smelly too. I really want some brandywine nug. All reports I read sound great.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 11, 2016)

STLbudz said:


> I bet that bitch greasy af !!!!!(no Joke!)had a drool sensation ! I needa find this pheno  how many beans you popped just put in 6 hopefully get 3 girls atleast


Five two males one female others. I don't remember. I'm going to pop the rest of this pack tonight. Gods luck on the hunt.


----------



## martyg (Sep 16, 2016)

Any one else get this . Foul mouth. Humble pie. Grampas breath


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 16, 2016)

martyg said:


> Any one else get this . Foul mouth. Humble pie. Grampas breath View attachment 3782063 View attachment 3782064 View attachment 3782065 View attachment 3782066 View attachment 3782067 View attachment 3782069 View attachment 3782070 View attachment 3782071


Some weird shit


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 16, 2016)

martyg said:


> Any one else get this . Foul mouth. Humble pie. Grampas breath View attachment 3782063 View attachment 3782064 View attachment 3782065 View attachment 3782066 View attachment 3782067 View attachment 3782069 View attachment 3782070 View attachment 3782071


If you contact dvg via Instagram I'm sure he will help you out. I've only germed 2 packs of grandpas breath and killed a couple of beans and some didn't even germinate. But I've never had that weird deformation that you have.


----------



## martyg (Sep 16, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> If you contact dvg via Instagram I'm sure he will help you out. I've only germed 2 packs of grandpas breath and killed a couple of beans and some didn't even germinate. But I've never had that weird deformation that you have.


Yes deff weird. I'm don't have an ig account. Maybe I'll sign up


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 16, 2016)

martyg said:


> Yes deff weird. I'm don't have an ig account. Maybe I'll sign up


Based on Ig he seems like a cool guy and he responds back in a reasonable time. Unlike the big shots who don't respond after they post something he will.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 16, 2016)

martyg said:


> Any one else get this . Foul mouth. Humble pie. Grampas breath View attachment 3782063 View attachment 3782064 View attachment 3782065 View attachment 3782066 View attachment 3782067 View attachment 3782069 View attachment 3782070 View attachment 3782071


I had this same issue with GDP's Candyland. One out of ten made it to flower in my greenhouse, it grew fucked up the entire way. Had a GDP seed do it also, after all that I still have more Candylands, Humble pies, and Grandpas breath. Any of these do the same and Ill write both these breeders off for lack of testing.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 16, 2016)

I had some very fortunate luck. I haven't been able to track down the person who pinched my last order but the Tude have gone above and beyond their service for me. They have resent my order with no questions asked, all because I was polite and a good customer. So, I will hopefully have some grandpas breath after all


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I had some very fortunate luck. I haven't been able to track down the person who pinched my last order but the Tude have gone above and beyond their service for me. They have resent my order with no questions asked, all because I was polite and a good customer. So, I will hopefully have some grandpas breath after all


As much money you've spent with them they should lol. They ain't hurting for Grandpas Breath anyways lol


----------



## Beemo (Sep 16, 2016)

martyg said:


> Yes deff weird. I'm don't have an ig account. Maybe I'll sign up


he shows up here every blue moon... or atleast he use too....
@Dungeons_Vault


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> As much money you've spent with them they should lol. They ain't hurting for Grandpas Breath anyways lol


Yeah, that is true bro. Still, they didn't have to and I'm extremely thankful....and Liverpool beat Chelsea in the EPL so I'm a very happy man this morning ha ha


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah, that is true bro. Still, they didn't have to and I'm extremely thankful....and Liverpool beat Chelsea in the EPL so I'm a very happy man this morning ha ha


Do you play Fifa 16?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 16, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Do you play Fifa 16?


Nah man, I'm still on Fifa 14 ha ha. I downloaded 16 but they got rid of the manager function, I prefer to play as Liverpool against other EPL teams. Love 14 though.


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 17, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I had some very fortunate luck. I haven't been able to track down the person who pinched my last order but the Tude have gone above and beyond their service for me. They have resent my order with no questions asked, all because I was polite and a good customer. So, I will hopefully have some grandpas breath after all


Now one thing I can say. Tude will make sure u get u. Customs took mine one time sent a email they emailed me rite back. Two weeks later it was there. Very good service.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 17, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> Now one thing I can say. Tude will make sure u get u. Customs took mine one time sent a email they emailed me rite back. Two weeks later it was there. Very good service.


For sure man, Tude have been awesome to me all along, I reckon they'll get here this time!


----------



## shonuff_305 (Sep 17, 2016)

They will one way or anotha


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 17, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Do you play Fifa 16?


Are you on xbox? Im in league 4 online


----------



## v.s one (Sep 20, 2016)

martyg said:


> Any one else get this . Foul mouth. Humble pie. Grampas breath View attachment 3782063 View attachment 3782064 View attachment 3782065 View attachment 3782066 View attachment 3782067 View attachment 3782069 View attachment 3782070 View attachment 3782071


How Are they doing ?


----------



## martyg (Sep 20, 2016)

v.s one said:


> How Are they doing ?


No bad they're coming around. I don't mind the mutants. Sometimes could be something special


----------



## martyg (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## texasjack (Sep 20, 2016)

Day 35 polyploid Citrus Farmer branch.


----------



## Fastslappy (Sep 20, 2016)

texasjack said:


> Day 35 polyploid Citrus Farmer branch.
> View attachment 3785200


that is a crest forming , should get really wide on that linear growth 
make for a nite pix of when it's at it's fullest , the stem below it should get massive


----------



## v.s one (Sep 20, 2016)

martyg said:


> View attachment 3785169 View attachment 3785170


Your good bro!!! @texasjack looks nice and fat. Gd work.


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Sep 20, 2016)

What dvg strains are supposed to be the heavy hitters?


----------



## martyg (Sep 20, 2016)

texasjack said:


> Day 35 polyploid Citrus Farmer branch.
> View attachment 3785200


I've had a few of them do that in the past


----------



## texasjack (Sep 20, 2016)

Grow in signature


----------



## Blazin Purps (Sep 20, 2016)

martyg said:


> Any one else get this . Foul mouth. Humble pie. Grampas breath


I got this with two of my Grandpas Breath F2's, One never grew past its first set of true leaves and the other stretched out really far from its cotyledons into a weird twisted spiraling plant that never grew past 6 inches or so. Tons of fire in those Grandpas Breath F2's though


----------



## martyg (Sep 20, 2016)

Blazin Purps said:


> I got this with two of my Grandpas Breath F2's, One never grew past its first set of true leaves and the other stretched out really far from its cotyledons into a weird twisted spiraling plant that never grew past 6 inches or so. Tons of fire in those Grandpas Breath F2's though


Yeah. I've never really had that before


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 20, 2016)

I had it happen with a purple vapor. Seemed normal then went hard retard and just died off. I won't buy my seed from attitude again tho. They seemed to really lack on the quality of my order. White hollow seeds and split junk they actually called a seed I made a purchase in states from my guy toby and palpatine had 12 bomb ass looking seeds. Maybe cost a few bucks more but I get 12 viable seeds opposed to 8 good seeds.


----------



## v.s one (Sep 20, 2016)

High-tech Redneck said:


> What dvg strains are supposed to be the heavy hitters?


I have only smoked humble pie. I felt like uncle Bennie .


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 20, 2016)

I got false teeth, and brandywine in veg. I have almost all his strains. Erics on fucking point with dvg. My False teeth smells like some plastic diesel, tire store smell. I'm excited and will be posting all my progress. Dvg took that knowledge and flew like a eagle into my garden. I'm damn proud to run any gear he puts.


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Sep 21, 2016)

Lamp. I just scooped up some purple vapor TE="v.s one, post: 12975307, member: 886699"]I have only smoked humble pie. I felt like uncle Bennie .View attachment 3785731[/QUOTE]
Lmao


----------



## kaneboy (Sep 24, 2016)

Jersey mike 3 weeks from seed


----------



## Cookie_rookie (Sep 24, 2016)

Putting jersey mike in flower today!!!!


----------



## kaneboy (Sep 24, 2016)

Be watching cookie rookie


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Sep 27, 2016)

Wtf did I post. Lol


----------



## STLbudz (Sep 27, 2016)

1 of my foul mouth (day 20)phenos smells of Cookie dough and menthol . The name does her right looks like she's gnna be one filthy loud girl


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 27, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I have only smoked humble pie. I felt like uncle Bennie .View attachment 3785731


Yes!! Love this scene


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 27, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> I had this same issue with GDP's Candyland. One out of ten made it to flower in my greenhouse, it grew fucked up the entire way. Had a GDP seed do it also, after all that I still have more Candylands, Humble pies, and Grandpas breath. Any of these do the same and Ill write both these breeders off for lack of testing.


What you are seeing is mutant growth from the cookies. Whether its due to being a polyhybrid or something else, I'm not too sure. I can assure you all my seeds had been tested before release and continue to be grown by team members to further expand our knowledge of each strain and see how they perform in each garden and medium. 
I apologize for you experience, but most people have found TONS of great plants in both Candyland V2 (which I bred) and the Grandpas Breath lines. I popped 250 seeds recnelty and went around and culled anything that wasnt growing up to speed with the other plants. Anything super small, or resembling some of those crazy mutants are being tossed. I don't breed with mutant plants, nor do I suggest anyone to. I'm trying to get rid of that trait as I work the lines. I don't notice it nearly as much in some as I do others. Some grow out of it and produce killer herb.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 28, 2016)

On a better note, my resend of grandpas breath arrived today! So...effing....stoked! The Choice hooked me up with the monthly promo seeds too which was awesome


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Sep 28, 2016)

Been a minute since I've checked in. Lots of nice pics guys. If you don't follow me on instagram, here's what you can look forward to soon. Testers will be picked and be given seeds from the new lines as soon as they are ready. It will be a minute.
-Citrus Farmer F2 (CF)
-Orange Gorilla (GG4 x (CF) name TBD
-Scouts Honor F2
-Citrus Scout (Scout's Honor x Citrus Farmer)
-Blue Cheese x Grandpas Breath/Citrus Farmer 
-Dosidos x Grandpas Breath/Citrus Farmer
-Poison Cookies x Grandpas Breath/Citrus Farmer
-Koffee Breath F2 (OGKB x (Alien OG x Alien Kush)
-Citrystery (Tangie x Unk. DVG male) name TBD
-Super Citrus (Tangie x (CF)
-Devil's Food (Sin Mint OG x Cookies N Cream 13) (rev)
-OGCB (Forum GSC x Scouts Honor) name TBD
-Billy D. Williams (Deathstar x Scouts Honor)
-Tangerine Cream (Cookies N Cream 13 x (CF)
-Farmers Daughter (Forum GSC x (CF)
-Cherry Tree (Cherry Pie x (CF) name TBD
-Spumoni/Seattle Citrus (Seattle Sunset x (CF) name TBD


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 28, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Been a minute since I've checked in. Lots of nice pics guys. If you don't follow me on instagram, here's what you can look forward to soon. Testers will be picked and be given seeds from the new lines as soon as they are ready. It will be a minute.
> -Citrus Farmer F2 (CF)
> -Orange Gorilla (GG4 x (CF) name TBD
> -Scouts Honor F2
> ...


Are you not using the tahoe og in your crosses any more mate? 

That list looks damn fine though hey, some real top shelf potential right there


----------



## lio lacidem (Sep 28, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Been a minute since I've checked in. Lots of nice pics guys. If you don't follow me on instagram, here's what you can look forward to soon. Testers will be picked and be given seeds from the new lines as soon as they are ready. It will be a minute.
> -Citrus Farmer F2 (CF)
> -Orange Gorilla (GG4 x (CF) name TBD
> -Scouts Honor F2
> ...


Man I gotta be stoned! Misread the 10th name down as clitstory 3 damn times. Was thinking wow weird name!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 28, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Been a minute since I've checked in. Lots of nice pics guys. If you don't follow me on instagram, here's what you can look forward to soon. Testers will be picked and be given seeds from the new lines as soon as they are ready. It will be a minute.
> -Citrus Farmer F2 (CF)
> -Orange Gorilla (GG4 x (CF) name TBD
> -Scouts Honor F2
> ...


Man those look like some bad ass crosses!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 28, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> What you are seeing is mutant growth from the cookies. Whether its due to being a polyhybrid or something else, I'm not too sure. I can assure you all my seeds had been tested before release and continue to be grown by team members to further expand our knowledge of each strain and see how they perform in each garden and medium.
> I apologize for you experience, but most people have found TONS of great plants in both Candyland V2 (which I bred) and the Grandpas Breath lines. I popped 250 seeds recnelty and went around and culled anything that wasnt growing up to speed with the other plants. Anything super small, or resembling some of those crazy mutants are being tossed. I don't breed with mutant plants, nor do I suggest anyone to. I'm trying to get rid of that trait as I work the lines. I don't notice it nearly as much in some as I do others. Some grow out of it and produce killer herb.



The only candyland I left turned into dank in our GH, wish I had not pulled the mutants now, but some didnt have any leaf to continue growth was weird.


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 28, 2016)

One of my grandpas breath f2 phenos on day 40. She's sharing the light with 8 hso blue dream females. This is my first run of her. Will run her by herself in 21 days from th cuttings I took from her.....sorry for the iPhone pics. It's the only camera I have


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 28, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Are you on xbox? Im in league 4 online


No I play on the PS4


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 28, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> View attachment 3792368 View attachment 3792361 View attachment 3792360 View attachment 3792358 One of my grandpas breath f2 phenos on day 40. She's sharing the light with 8 hso blue dream females. This is my first run of her. Will run her by herself in 21 days from th cuttings I took from her.....sorry for the iPhone pics. It's the only camera I have


Looking good fam. Take your best male of GB and hit your best female BD. I bet that'll be crazy.


----------



## sky rocket (Sep 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Looking good fam. Take your best male of GB and hit your best female BD. I bet that'll be crazy.


Hmmm that's a good idea. Or i can hit it with my sinmint cookies, gg4, sunset sherbert, granddaddy purple or purple alien og. I just need to learn how to do that. Also I wish I had room to do so.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 28, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Hmmm that's a good idea. Or i can hit it with my sinmint cookies, gg4, sunset sherbert, granddaddy purple or purple alien og. I just need to learn how to do that. Also I wish I had room to do so.


Nice


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 29, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> View attachment 3792368 View attachment 3792361 View attachment 3792360 View attachment 3792358 One of my grandpas breath f2 phenos on day 40. She's sharing the light with 8 hso blue dream females. This is my first run of her. Will run her by herself in 21 days from th cuttings I took from her.....sorry for the iPhone pics. It's the only camera I have


Hell fuckin yeah! That is straight up dank mate


----------



## bubbahaze (Sep 29, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Been a minute since I've checked in. Lots of nice pics guys. If you don't follow me on instagram, here's what you can look forward to soon. Testers will be picked and be given seeds from the new lines as soon as they are ready. It will be a minute.
> -Citrus Farmer F2 (CF)
> -Orange Gorilla (GG4 x (CF) name TBD
> -Scouts Honor F2
> ...


Thank you for sticking up for your customers at firestax I wish more breeders would do that when seedbanks don't uphold their end of the bargain to the customers.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 29, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Hmmm that's a good idea. Or i can hit it with my sinmint cookies, gg4, sunset sherbert, granddaddy purple or purple alien og. I just need to learn how to do that. Also I wish I had room to do so.


Sunset sherbet please


----------



## STLbudz (Sep 29, 2016)

@skyrocket girl is looking sexy !


----------



## SanchoOG1 (Oct 1, 2016)

Just loving this thread ! So much marvelous pictures, just loving it. Thanks to the guys that post all these wonderful pictures ! 
I need help deciding, Foul Mouth or Hot Rod ?


----------



## v.s one (Oct 1, 2016)

SanchoOG1 said:


> Just loving this thread ! So much marvelous pictures, just loving it. Thanks to the guys that post all these wonderful pictures !
> I need help deciding, Foul Mouth or Hot Rod ?


Foul mouth is nice. Not to many reports on hot rod though.


----------



## SanchoOG1 (Oct 1, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Foul mouth is nice. Not to many reports on hot rod though.


Thanks. I agree, since going through this thread I am leaning more toward Foul mouth. Yes, that is true. I have been searching for a thread that happens to have info on Hot rod but no luck. 
Thank you for your input, it is very appreciated.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Oct 1, 2016)

Palpatine chop day. Such an awesome cross!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 1, 2016)

Trich_holmes said:


> Palpatine chop day. Such an awesome cross! View attachment 3794792 View attachment 3794788 View attachment 3794791


  well done man, that looks fire!!


----------



## Trich_holmes (Oct 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> well done man, that looks fire!!


Thanks Mo!


----------



## STLbudz (Oct 1, 2016)

@Trich_holmes how many beans did you pop?


----------



## Trich_holmes (Oct 1, 2016)

STLbudz said:


> @Trich_holmes how many beans did you pop?


3. 1 male and 2 almost identical females. It's legit! I can't say enough about this strain!!


----------



## Trich_holmes (Oct 1, 2016)

@STLbudz by the way, much love to the STL! I went to high school in Arnold, south of the city. Love it every time I come back for a visit!


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Oct 2, 2016)

Not DVG just wanted to share


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 2, 2016)

High-tech Redneck said:


> View attachment 3795355


OK ! What is that ?looks frosty & purple ,thin leaf sativa leaner ?
Purple by genes or cool temps ?


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Oct 2, 2016)

Actually grown from a bag seed but its outdoor so colder weather is a factor


----------



## Fastslappy (Oct 2, 2016)

I'd hit with pollen


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Oct 2, 2016)

Thought about crossing it with purple vapor? ?


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Oct 2, 2016)

SanchoOG1 said:


> Just loving this thread ! So much marvelous pictures, just loving it. Thanks to the guys that post all these wonderful pictures !
> I need help deciding, Foul Mouth or Hot Rod ?


BOTH haha


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Oct 2, 2016)

SanchoOG1 said:


> Thanks. I agree, since going through this thread I am leaning more toward Foul mouth. Yes, that is true. I have been searching for a thread that happens to have info on Hot rod but no luck.
> Thank you for your input, it is very appreciated.


Search for my buddy/partner @geneticsgrows, as well as @michiganderfire and @cannacreaturegardens
All those guys have killed it with the Hot Rod. If you want OG/Chem with some purp influence go with Hot Rod. If you want some fire cookies from seed with a better yield, pick foul mouth! Both literally have amazing plants and have shown great colors and frosty buds.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 2, 2016)

Humble pie. This one has a funk smell more to it.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 2, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3795543 Humble pie. This one has a funk smell more to it.


Holy moley, the clouds opened up and dumped a metre of snow on that girl! Top stuff man!!


----------



## greencropper (Oct 2, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3795543 Humble pie. This one has a funk smell more to it.


awesome shit bro, are all the pheno's that type of colour?


----------



## v.s one (Oct 2, 2016)

greencropper said:


> awesome shit bro, are all the pheno's that type of colour?


This one is a darker one, but give em ten they all look the same.


eastcoastmo said:


> Holy moley, the clouds opened up and dumped a metre of snow on that girl! Top stuff man!!


it gets cold in the Dungeon.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 2, 2016)

v.s one said:


> This one is a darker one, but give em ten they all look the same.
> 
> it gets cold in the Dungeon.


Ha ha ha well played Sir


----------



## SanchoOG1 (Oct 3, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Search for my buddy/partner @geneticsgrows, as well as @michiganderfire and @cannacreaturegardens
> All those guys have killed it with the Hot Rod. If you want OG/Chem with some purp influence go with Hot Rod. If you want some fire cookies from seed with a better yield, pick foul mouth! Both literally have amazing plants and have shown great colors and frosty buds.


Will do ! I think i might have to follow your advice and get both. Cant go wrong, been seeing nothing but WONDERFUL outcomes using your gear. 
Thank you very much for your input, it is very appreciated !


----------



## texasjack (Oct 7, 2016)

Week 8 Citrus Farmer. How much longer?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 7, 2016)

texasjack said:


> Week 8 Citrus Farmer. How much longer?
> View attachment 3799354


Not much longer by the look of it. Some amber trichs sneaking in there. Maybe another week tops IMO


----------



## STLbudz (Oct 10, 2016)

Shitty pic I'll get good 1 when I feed,foul mouth day 34~


----------



## texasjack (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Drew303fullsun (Oct 13, 2016)

texasjack said:


> View attachment 3804302


How's the terps on her?


----------



## texasjack (Oct 13, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> How's the terps on her?


Beautiful citrus funk with an added kinda cherry koolaide smell.


----------



## durbanblue (Oct 13, 2016)

How many weeks is that Texas?
Edit: I see above must be almost 9 weeks now.


----------



## texasjack (Oct 14, 2016)

texasjack said:


> Beautiful citrus funk with an added kinda cherry koolaide smell.


Scratch that. Grape koolaide not cherry.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 15, 2016)

2 out of 4 Grandpas Breath growing funky. Same weird growth I got from GDPs Candylands months back. I hope theres fire in these remaining GBs and Humble Pies, I wont be going back to GDP or DV. Ive had runts galore but never this trait of funk. Happy Growing!

!


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Oct 18, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> 2 out of 4 Grandpas Breath growing funky. Same weird growth I got from GDPs Candylands months back. I hope theres fire in these remaining GBs and Humble Pies, I wont be going back to GDP or DV. Ive had runts galore but never this trait of funk. Happy Growing!
> 
> !View attachment 3805933 View attachment 3805934


Hey!! Don't say that. You are knowingly buying strains that contain GSC. One trait unfortuantely that GSC has being a polyhybrid is mutants. Most the time, they DO NOT look like that one there. I found one growing exactly like that and it never grew out of it meanwhile all the other babies thrived. Even other funky leafed ones. Don't give up on me as a company. Let me send you another pack to take care of this. Also, you only popped 4/12 seeds right? That's playing russian roulette with regular seeds. Pop the others, or wait for another pack from me, but i suggest throwing that little fucker out. By the time it acts right for you, other fresh seeds will grow up and catch up. peace


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 19, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Hey!! Don't say that. You are knowingly buying strains that contain GSC. One trait unfortuantely that GSC has being a polyhybrid is mutants. Most the time, they DO NOT look like that one there. I found one growing exactly like that and it never grew out of it meanwhile all the other babies thrived. Even other funky leafed ones. Don't give up on me as a company. Let me send you another pack to take care of this. Also, you only popped 4/12 seeds right? That's playing russian roulette with regular seeds. Pop the others, or wait for another pack from me, but i suggest throwing that little fucker out. By the time it acts right for you, other fresh seeds will grow up and catch up. peace


Thanks for the offer! All four did pop, guess I could write it off, I have had seeds not pop. Could be worse?The only candylands we had last year did kinda the same thing. I ended up pulling all the funky candylands except one, it was really dank. I will message you.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 19, 2016)

When the breeder takes care of his people thats what i love.. this is what brings me to them their great customer service


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 19, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> When the breeder takes care of his people thats what i love.. this is what brings me to them their great customer service


Big time


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 19, 2016)

My grandpa's breath as re up 10/10 that I threw down with 8 regular seedlings and two mutants. We will see if they recover but 100℅ germ rate is pretty good to me.




mutant 1




mutant 2




the rest look like this






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 19, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> My grandpa's breath as re up 10/10 that I threw down with 8 regular seedlings and two mutants. We will see if they recover but 100℅ germ rate is pretty good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have2 packs of grandpas breath hope for some winners!!


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2016)

My one the funk...big thick gal...Strong smells of funk..


----------



## v.s one (Oct 19, 2016)

E'S grand OG . Not what I expected but I like it.


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2016)

v.s one said:


> E'S grand OG . Not what I expected but I like it.View attachment 3809328


Is that the same as c's og?

That's what my freebies say.


----------



## v.s one (Oct 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> Is that the same as c's og?
> 
> That's what my freebies say.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## genuity (Oct 19, 2016)

What's the make up?


----------



## v.s one (Oct 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3809427
> What's the make up?


Candy land .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3809427
> What's the make up?


Dude...soak those beans and find some fire


----------



## v.s one (Oct 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3809427
> What's the make up?


Nice a couple puffs and snoozing.


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 19, 2016)

genuity said:


> Is that the same as c's og?
> 
> That's what my freebies say.


Lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## 806KING (Oct 20, 2016)

Got these


----------



## 806KING (Oct 21, 2016)

Got another package buy 2 get 1 free
Free brandywine  and still got some other freebies thank you Jose_dumb_lazy !


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 21, 2016)

806KING said:


> View attachment 3810645 Got another package buy 2 get 1 free
> Free brandywine  and still got some other freebies thank you Jose_dumb_lazy !


Effin a. That's sick. Who is this Jose dumb lazy. Seedbank?


----------



## 806KING (Oct 21, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Effin a. That's sick. Who is this Jose dumb lazy. Seedbank?


Yes seedbank on Instagram


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 21, 2016)

806KING said:


> Yes seedbank on Instagram


How long he took to ship to you


----------



## 806KING (Oct 21, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> How long he took to ship to you


Got to me in 2 days


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 21, 2016)

806KING said:


> Got to me in 2 days


I paid for something on stax like 4 days ago lol havent got anything uet


----------



## 806KING (Oct 21, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I paid for something on stax like 4 days ago lol havent got anything uet


Dang yeah this guy is quick to ship I know he has a bunch of inhouse gear he is running low on DVG


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 21, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I paid for something on stax like 4 days ago lol havent got anything uet


oh no. get your money back before its too late (4months + to be exact) lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 21, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> oh no. get your money back before its too late (4months + to be exact) lol


Firestax usa...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Oct 21, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Firestax usa...


i hope they come thru for you promptly bro


----------



## hayrolld (Oct 22, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Firestax usa...


The US side of Stax did fine on a couple orders for me. Not the fastest, but only like 7-10 days. The one order I placed that was fulfilled from UK took a month, but they got it to me. Generally if you are polite and don't freak out it seems like most banks will try to get you right.


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 22, 2016)

hayrolld said:


> The US side of Stax did fine on a couple orders for me. Not the fastest, but only like 7-10 days. The one order I placed that was fulfilled from UK took a month, but they got it to me. Generally if you are polite and don't freak out it seems like most banks will try to get you right.


All i want is my firestorm


----------



## texasjack (Oct 22, 2016)

Citrus Farmer cola. It's more than a handful from top to bottom. Carries a lot of sugar leaves. The whole plant does. 
 
Polyploid, you can see the light burn on the tip


----------



## v.s one (Oct 22, 2016)

genuity said:


> View attachment 3809427
> What's the make up?





genuity said:


> View attachment 3809427
> What's the make up?


i looked and looked and all I can find is those must be a typo. Did you get those from the dank team? I have tons of freebies mislabeled by them guys.


----------



## genuity (Oct 22, 2016)

Yup the dank team...


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Oct 24, 2016)

It's E's Grand OG (Tahoe OG x GDP)
How he put C's is beyond me seeing as he knows my name and there's nobody named "C" anything on my team


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 24, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> It's E's Grand OG (Tahoe OG x GDP)
> How he put C's is beyond me seeing as he knows my name and there's nobody named "C" anything on my team


It may have been a lower case e that rubbed off, kind of looks like a c 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## v.s one (Oct 26, 2016)

Round two. Humble pie from clone


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 27, 2016)

All four grandpasbreath are growing now, seems maybe 3 were mutant starters. Had to cut some leaf off the sprouts to allow the tops light, but all four sprouts are growing.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Oct 27, 2016)

Here they are today. If it wasnt for patience, and helping the sprouts, dont think the 2 would have made it.I


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 27, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Here they are today. IView attachment 3815487 f it wasnt for patience, and helping the sprouts, dont think they would have made it.View attachment 3815487


Looking good man!


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 27, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> All four grandpasbreath are growing slow now, seems maybe 3- 4 were mutant starters. Had to cut some leaf off the sprouts to allow the tops light, but after some veteran help, all four sprouts are growing.View attachment 3815486


I have a similar mutation with my grandpa's breath. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 29, 2016)

So of the entire pack of grandpa's breath I have 4 good looking seedlings. 2 damped out, 3 mutants, 2 extremely slow starting seedlings, and one that is already throwing weird k and potassium deficiencies. Hopefully I'll find some fire in these four.






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## texasjack (Oct 30, 2016)

He just posted femenized seeds on ig.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 30, 2016)

Can you still get E's Grand Og anywhere besides Dank Team?


----------



## TimeToBurn (Oct 30, 2016)

found them here but don't know if seller is legit as I never used them. Couple of old packs here you'll never see again.

http://www.growgreenseeds.com/product-category/dvg/?v=3e8d115eb4b3


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 30, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Can you still get E's Grand Og anywhere besides Dank Team?


A few months back greenlife had them for 25$


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 30, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> A few months back greenlife had them for 25$


Ah shit! Missed the boat well and truly then hey


----------



## texasjack (Oct 31, 2016)

Citrus Farmer is the best smelling plant I've ever trimmed.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 1, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> found them here but don't know if seller is legit as I never used them. Couple of old packs here you'll never see again.
> 
> http://www.growgreenseeds.com/product-category/dvg/?v=3e8d115eb4b3


So sorry buddy, I didn't see your reply! Thanks for the heads up, I'll have a squiz!! Dunno how reliable they are but cant hurt to investigate!! Cheers, Easty


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Nov 1, 2016)

purple vapor


----------



## lootolsin (Nov 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Can you still get E's Grand Og anywhere besides Dank Team?


http://www.neptuneseedbank.com/product-page/d8a20a70-461d-cef5-902b-0d6ac3fe6c75


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 1, 2016)

lootolsin said:


> http://www.neptuneseedbank.com/product-page/d8a20a70-461d-cef5-902b-0d6ac3fe6c75


Thank you my friend


----------



## Drew303fullsun (Nov 1, 2016)

I finally have space to run these. I can't wait to see what they bring


----------



## texasjack (Nov 1, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> I finally have space to run these. I can't wait to see what they bringView attachment 3820533


It's killing me waiting on this citrus farmer to cure. I only flowered one but it was beautiful and easy to grow..


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 1, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> I finally have space to run these. I can't wait to see what they bringView attachment 3820533


You one lucky guy to have that CF fam. I'll give a pinky toe for a pack lol


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 2, 2016)

Grandpa's breath






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## STLbudz (Nov 3, 2016)

Idk what's up with the people having problems with there dvg gear but I've had no issues at all popped 10 seeds 10 germed-7 females..... Even my mutated plants are killing it here's a grandpas breath I chopped for the hell of it to try out at 58 days ... Chopping rest around 65~


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 3, 2016)

STLbudz said:


> Idk what's up with the people having problems with there dvg gear but I've had no issues at all popped 10 seeds 10 germed-7 females..... Even my mutated plants are killing it here's a grandpas breath I chopped for the hell of it to try out at 58 days ... Chopping rest around 65~


Is that one of the mutant phenos? That's frosty as fuck but also leafier than I hope I find in my grandpa's breath. I had 10/12 germinate, 2 damp out, 2 mutants, one weird deficiency and one super lagger at this point. Kept them all except one that was just too retarded. But the difference between the mutants and the regs is pretty significant.




they all got repotted yesterday except the mutants which are both about the same size. One is the solo cup in the pics the others around it are the stronger phenos. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## STLbudz (Nov 3, 2016)

@kmog33 yeah this 1 was short and leafy but the buds are dense and easy to trim (wet trim pic)I'll post a dry pic soon, my foul mouths are blacking out 63 night 80 day . So none that cold bs all genes


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 3, 2016)

STLbudz said:


> @kmog33 yeah this 1 was short and leafy but the buds are dense and easy to trim (wet trim pic)I'll post a dry pic soon, my foul mouths are blacking out 63 night 80 day . So none that cold bs all genes


I have a foul mouth male that's a breeding contender in my pheno hunt right now 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 3, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So of the entire pack of grandpa's breath I have 4 good looking seedlings. 2 damped out, 3 mutants, 2 extremely slow starting seedlings, and one that is already throwing weird k and potassium deficiencies. Hopefully I'll find some fire in these four.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


email me at [email protected] and lets get you another pack to play with. Some of the mutants have been amazing, some we culled cause they were just super fucked up lol.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 3, 2016)

Drew303fullsun said:


> I finally have space to run these. I can't wait to see what they bringView attachment 3820533


HOLY SHIT!
Those are so rare I'd personally buy them back! Nothing but heat! Best of luck, two of my faves right there!


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 3, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> email me at [email protected] and lets get you another pack to play with. Some of the mutants have been amazing, some we culled cause they were just super fucked up lol.


Awesome. Much appreciated 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Nov 6, 2016)

I had 2 mutants die off and 2 not germ. 8 out of 12 going strong


----------



## limonene (Nov 6, 2016)

Don't know whether to pop my grandpas breath or brandy wine.. decision decisions.. I love the sound of the brandy wine so I'm veering towards that.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Nov 6, 2016)

limonene said:


> Don't know whether to pop my grandpas breath or brandy wine.. decision decisions.. I love the sound of the brandy wine so I'm veering towards that.


I remember reading there is a high ratio of fems in Brandywine packs


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

limonene said:


> Don't know whether to pop my grandpas breath or brandy wine.. decision decisions.. I love the sound of the brandy wine so I'm veering towards that.


I have grandpa's breath going right now, have a pack of Brandywine that should be here Monday compliments of DVG direct along with an extra pack of grandpa's breath for the 3 mutants in my other GB pack. Really good dude, probably going to swap more of my grow space to his gear just based on his business practices, lol. Bonus that the gear is fire !!;

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## limonene (Nov 6, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> I remember reading there is a high ratio of fems in Brandywine packs


Now that is good to know!


----------



## limonene (Nov 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I have grandpa's breath going right now, have a pack of Brandywine that should be here Monday compliments of DVG direct along with an extra pack of grandpa's breath for the 3 mutants in my other GB pack. Really good dude, probably going to swap more of my grow space to his gear just based on his business practices, lol. Bonus that the gear is fire !!;
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Yeah I like his attitude and EVERY plant I've seen on IG has looked epic. And they sell his seeds in a shop I go past every day in the U.K. Lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 6, 2016)

Hey guys. 

My friend was supposed to do some testing for DVG awhile ago. Due to some personal issues that came up he had to shut down very quickly. 

I had not seen him in awhile, but I did the other day and he gave me: Palpatine, pink champagne x candy land, grandpas breath f2, grand slam v3 and grand og. He felt bad that he couldn't finish the testing and asked if I could take the reins. 

4 for 4 above ground on the palpatine already. Soon as I have more room I will pop the rest and report here. 

Cheers.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> My friend was supposed to do some testing for DVG awhile ago. Due to some personal issues that came up he had to shut down very quickly.
> 
> ...


Niceee


----------



## greencropper (Nov 6, 2016)

806KING said:


> View attachment 3810645 Got another package buy 2 get 1 free
> Free brandywine  and still got some other freebies thank you Jose_dumb_lazy !


too bad jose_dumb_lazy posts only US...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 6, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> email me at [email protected] and lets get you another pack to play with. Some of the mutants have been amazing, some we culled cause they were just super fucked up lol.


That's great! Kudos


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 6, 2016)

Dropped 5 grand og tonight as well. Let's do this.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 7, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Dropped 5 grand og tonight as well. Let's do this.


I was wondering when you were going to get out of hodad's and get your ass in here


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 7, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I was wondering when you were going to get out of hodad's and get your ass in here


Huh?


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 7, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I was wondering when you were going to get out of hodad's and get your ass in here


Ha


Bob Zmuda said:


> Huh?


Haha

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 7, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 7, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Ha
> 
> Haha
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Either of you care to enlighten me here?

@v.s one


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 7, 2016)

Dvg hooking it up super fat on replacing my mutant beans.






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 7, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Either of you care to enlighten me here?
> 
> @v.s one


I was just very stoned... [emoji21] 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 7, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I was just very stoned... [emoji21]
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Gotcha. Just curious if he meant the hamburger place in San Diego. It is delicious.... 

Edit: I get it now. I was stoned. Haha.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 7, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Gotcha. Just curious if he meant the hamburger place in San Diego. It is delicious....


I did. Heard the owner died awhile back. Rip


----------



## texasjack (Nov 14, 2016)

texasjack said:


> Citrus Farmer is the best smelling plant I've ever trimmed.
> View attachment 3819696


Just vaped some Citrus Farmer in my Pax in the hotel garage. Nice heady high. Feels great. Looking forward to it curing more.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 14, 2016)

texasjack said:


> Just vaped some Citrus Farmer in my Pax in the hotel garage. Nice heady high. Feels great. Looking forward to it curing more.


Let me know if you make F2's fam.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 17, 2016)

Grandpa's breath




foil mouth






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## limonene (Nov 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Grandpa's breath
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That foul mouth has a funky structure


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 17, 2016)

limonene said:


> That foul mouth has a funky structure


Looks like a weird co dominance between tahoe and ogkb leaf structure to me. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## v.s one (Nov 18, 2016)

E's grand Og


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 19, 2016)

v.s one said:


> E's grand Og View attachment 3834077


Oh man, that looks real nice! I'm tossing up between this and swamp thing...can't work out if I want a TK cross or a tahoe cross ha ha


----------



## greencropper (Nov 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh man, that looks real nice! I'm tossing up between this and swamp thing...can't work out if I want a TK cross or a tahoe cross ha ha


v.s one has got his photography down pat with these DVG, certainly got me thinking of some types i hadnt pondered before


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 19, 2016)

greencropper said:


> v.s one has got his photography down pat with these DVG, certainly got me thinking of some types i hadnt pondered before


Shit yeah, all his look unreal!!


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 19, 2016)

STLbudz said:


> Idk what's up with the people having problems with there dvg gear but I've had no issues at all popped 10 seeds 10 germed-7 females..... Even my mutated plants are killing it here's a grandpas breath I chopped for the hell of it to try out at 58 days ... Chopping rest around 65~


The mutant plants you're talking about, are they exhibiting the crinkle leaf pheno type/slow growth?
I've grown a few different mutant pheno types from another bean company before. They definitely can produce fire, all depending. I think I said it in this or another post but a few mutants I've dealt with somewhat lost its negative mutations(crinkle leaf) ect when mutant plants clone was grown out. Also when dealing with mutants, best advice I can give from personal experience is do not overwater..ever. It can bring out and make the negative mutations worse. Also go easy when feeding nutes, all mutants I've messed with did best with light feedings.

I'm excited though, sucessful 10/10 germination rate with my grandpa's breath beans. Will post some pics once things get going.


----------



## v.s one (Nov 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh man, that looks real nice! I'm tossing up between this and swamp thing...can't work out if I want a TK cross or a tahoe cross ha ha


Choices. That's good your Makeing it hard on yourself by having multiple packs. 


greencropper said:


> v.s one has got his photography down pat with these DVG, certainly got me thinking of some types i hadnt pondered before


Thanks guys for the kind words.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 19, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Choices. That's good your Makeing it hard on yourself by having multiple packs.
> 
> Thanks guys for the kind words.


I just wish i had the cash to get them all hahaha


----------



## greencropper (Nov 19, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I just wish i had the cash to get them all hahaha


lol or the time to grow them all out, the amount of new strains coming out is crazy!...goooood!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 19, 2016)

greencropper said:


> lol or the time to grow them all out, the amount of new strains coming out is crazy!...goooood!


Yeah that's true too, got so damn many already, I need to grow them out first!


----------



## v.s one (Nov 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh man, that looks real nice! I'm tossing up between this and swamp thing...can't work out if I want a TK cross or a tahoe cross ha ha


Here's what my Tahoe leaner of Es grand Og looks like. I seen you had Larry as well I got a couple of those too. I will keep you posted. They might turn out nice.


----------



## STLbudz (Nov 20, 2016)

Happy Sunday guys puffing on some foul mouth on this rainy day !


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 20, 2016)

Grandpa's breath male










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## STLbudz (Nov 20, 2016)

@kmog33 hes a nice looking stud ... Have you seen him flowered out ? What you thinking of using him for ?


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 20, 2016)

STLbudz said:


> @kmog33 hes a nice looking stud ... Have you seen him flowered out ? What you thinking of using him for ?


Not going to use this one. Just the first to show sex. I have a foul mouth male I plan to hit some girls with though. This one is a little too long on the internodes. Got a lot of great options with the grandpa's breath so the weaker or less desireable plants will be flowered out once or in the case of the dudes, they get culled. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 21, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3835263
> Here's what my Tahoe leaner of Es grand Og looks like. I seen you had Larry as well I got a couple of those too. I will keep you posted. They might turn out nice.


Man, that is very sexy!! I'm going to pull the pin on some swamp thing tonight hey. the TK looks like it will come through nice in that cross!! Would love some E's grand og though but have a pack of tahoe from CC already...man, I should just stop buying, got way to many already ha ha.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Nov 21, 2016)

Hooked up with some freebies. The man backs his gear, good customer service.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 21, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3835263
> Here's what my Tahoe leaner of Es grand Og looks like. I seen you had Larry as well I got a couple of those too. I will keep you posted. They might turn out nice.


awesome bro!, since your on a DVG roll can you try these candyland crosses out? reckon there's fire in them packs man!


----------



## greencropper (Nov 21, 2016)

@Dungeons_Vault may i ask if you can describe the differences between the Candyland#13 x Grandpas Breath & Candyland#4 x Grandpas breath please?


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 21, 2016)

Another






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## v.s one (Nov 21, 2016)

greencropper said:


> awesome bro!, since your on a DVG roll can you try these candyland crosses out? reckon there's fire in them packs man!
> View attachment 3836567


 your wish is my command.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 21, 2016)

v.s one said:


> your wish is my command. View attachment 3836718


Mein Gott bro!....was only joking lol...fantastic stuff


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 22, 2016)

I picked up one of the few remaining packs of swamp thing today! Fingers crossed the payment goes through quickly so they can send em out


----------



## STLbudz (Nov 22, 2016)

v.s one said:


> your wish is my command. View attachment 3836718


I just popped my false teeth too


----------



## v.s one (Nov 22, 2016)

STLbudz said:


> I just popped my false teeth too


All the false teeth I have seen has been super fire. Happy growing bro.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Let me know if you make F2's fam.


I am now... Or should everyone just F2 my work?


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 28, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> found them here but don't know if seller is legit as I never used them. Couple of old packs here you'll never see again.
> 
> http://www.growgreenseeds.com/product-category/dvg/?v=3e8d115eb4b3


i have no clue who that person is... NOT LEGIT


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> A few months back greenlife had them for 25$


hahah did he now? Funny cause he NEVER paid for an order and has given me the runaround for well over a year.
KASPER AND HIS WIFE RACHEL are scammers. Tried and true! Once known as greenlife seeds, now they are KRE8 genetics. Nice name.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 28, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> I am now... Or should everyone just F2 my work?


Why you trippin homie... if he aint sellin em... how about you let us know when you have projects you're workin on.. till then guy should F2 away


----------



## texasjack (Nov 28, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Why you trippin homie... if he aint sellin em... how about you let us know when you have projects you're workin on.. till then guy should F2 away


I actually did cross my Citrus Farmers but that's chucking not breeding. I didn't pick good parents. Regardless I wouldn't sell them anyway that'd be unethical. They're just for my own use. You should follow him on IG for updated stuff


----------



## greencropper (Nov 28, 2016)

i wonder whatever happened to Velvet Elvis?


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Nov 28, 2016)

Im ready! Cant wait to try these out full season. Customer service is good!


----------



## v.s one (Nov 28, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Im ready! Cant wait to try these out full season. Customer service is good! View attachment 3841364


 nice come up! Where did you purchase them at?


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Nov 28, 2016)

v.s one said:


> nice come up! Where did you purchase them at?


From DV direct through email.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Nov 28, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Im ready! Cant wait to try these out full season. Customer service is good! View attachment 3841364


Yea bro you scored well! citrus farmer, swamp thing and scouts honor damn the fucking 3 im seeking haha . do em justice all eyes on you now haha. thats scouts honor especially gives me a raging clue.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 28, 2016)

palpatine and grand og vegging along nicely. Will update when we flower.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 28, 2016)

Dvg drop on greenpoint fyi


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2016)

greencropper said:


> i wonder whatever happened to Velvet Elvis?


Word is...he has left the building.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 30, 2016)

Yo


Traxx187 said:


> Why you trippin homie... if he aint sellin em... how about you let us know when you have projects you're workin on.. till then guy should F2 away


You must have missed the post where I showed all the stuff im working on. Also, was I talking to you, or do you somehow feel bullied or the need to speak up for everyone? Where am I "trippin homie?" I asked "should everyone just F2 my work" have a good day.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 30, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Yea bro you scored well! citrus farmer, swamp thing and scouts honor damn the fucking 3 im seeking haha . do em justice all eyes on you now haha. thats scouts honor especially gives me a raging clue.


They are available to those who seek them...


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 30, 2016)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> They are available to those who seek them...


What booth will you be at at the emerald cup.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 1, 2016)

5/7 on false teeth. I will report back when things


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 7, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BNuk_5yDIcM/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0

Got some DVG seeds


----------



## v.s one (Dec 9, 2016)

My second run of humble pie from clone, but with a longer veg time. Day 45.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 9, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3850008 My second run of humble pie from clone, but with a longer veg time. Day 45.


lookin great v.s!, is humble pie your fav out of all the dvg you have grown? if not which one hits your spot the best?


----------



## v.s one (Dec 9, 2016)

Oh yeah so far. The false teeth you wanted to see are slowly becoming my favs in the seedling tent. I'm glad you nudged me to pop them bro.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 9, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Oh yeah so far. The false teeth you wanted to see are slowly becoming my favs in the seedling tent. I'm glad you nudged me to pop them bro.


You grown grandapas breath? If so how's the flavor's on that one? Can't find anything on it.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 9, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Oh yeah so far. The false teeth you wanted to see are slowly becoming my favs in the seedling tent. I'm glad you nudged me to pop them bro.


sounds good man, very interested to see those false teeth happening, glad your soldiering on with these dvg, gives the rest of us a preview of whats in store before we buy up!


----------



## greencropper (Dec 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> You grown grandapas breath? If so how's the flavor's on that one? Can't find anything on it.


im saving my grandpas breath for a purp pollen chuck in 2017/18 season, yeah theres surprisingly few growing it out?...looks like its up to you bro...again, lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 9, 2016)

greencropper said:


> im saving my grandpas breath for a purp pollen chuck in 2017/18 season, yeah theres surprisingly few growing it out?...looks like its up to you bro...again, lol


Sweet cause i am pollen chucking mine too lol


----------



## greencropper (Dec 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> Sweet cause i am pollen chucking mine too lol


what you going to hit with your grandpa?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 9, 2016)

greencropper said:


> what you going to hit with your grandpa?


Please refrain from hitting grandpa.


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 9, 2016)

greencropper said:


> what you going to hit with you grandpa?


My wifi keeper cut i got a really rare keeper from a seed pack i got from og raskal at the 2015 cannabis cup , stays short with mega frost and yield, epic OG flavors with lemon backnotes. I think it's the kromes dom pheno but has the flavors of the fire OG. I Can't wait to get these two together all i have heard is good things from grandpas breath and DVG and i already know what my wifi brings to the table, so i'm very excited to say the least


----------



## greencropper (Dec 9, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> My wifi keeper cut i got a really rare keeper from a seed pack i got from og raskal at the 2015 cannabis cup , stays short with mega frost and yield, epic OG flavors with lemon backnotes. I think it's the kromes dom pheno but has the flavors of the fire OG. I Can't wait to get these two together all i have heard is good things from grandpas breath and DVG and i already know what my wifi brings to the table, so i'm very excited to say the least


ive just got a few purp types like querkle + a few IHG velvet pie + purple voodoo etc to throw some grandpas breath genes onto


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 9, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ive just got a few purp types like querkle + a few IHG velvet pie + purple voodoo etc to through some grandpas breath genes onto


I think i might be growing purple voodoo right now or something, i am unsure, i am growing some type of purple gsc x animal cookies cross it's stacking up nicely so far and no hermie signs just looked under its skirt today finishing my last golden goat plant now , great strain and treated me really well for a number of years but it's time to move on <3 golden goat.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 10, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> I think i might be growing purple voodoo right now or something, i am unsure, i am growing some type of purple gsc x animal cookies cross it's stacking up nicely so far and no hermie signs just looked under its skirt today finishing my last golden goat plant now , great strain and treated me really well for a number of years but it's time to move on <3 golden goat.


its sad to see an old favorite go, but always exciting to find something at least as good too to carryon with!


----------



## v.s one (Dec 10, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> You grown grandapas breath? If so how's the flavor's on that one? Can't find anything on it.


No I haven't . I have seen pics on Ig you might want to check his page.


----------



## Shadowfarmer (Jan 8, 2017)

Grandpa larry is coming back from dvg .


----------



## Trich_holmes (Jan 17, 2017)

Well I was pretty stoked to get a repost on IG of my cut of his Palpatine, so figured I dropped these delicious cookies over here to gander at, if anyone was debating grabbing a pack. In a world full of cookie crosses, this one is a keeper!!


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jan 19, 2017)

Anyone run the purple vapor? If so how was it? Just ordered a pack.


----------



## durbanblue (Jan 20, 2017)

DVG is there any chance that you could send your beans to Great Lakes genetics. It is the only seed bank that I trust and get great service from, I am outside the states and have had no problems getting my beans from DBJ.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 20, 2017)

i need dvg to send citrus farmer and scouts honor to elite613 as soon as they are available !


----------



## High-tech Redneck (Jan 24, 2017)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Anyone run the purple vapor? If so how was it? Just ordered a pack.


Got some pvs In week 2 mikeyboy


----------



## the gnome (Jan 27, 2017)

got lucky and scored a few paks of grandpa's breath F2s
GG#4 x Vino og fems was also available.
never heard of vino og


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Jan 28, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> You grown grandapas breath? If so how's the flavor's on that one? Can't find anything on it.


I grew out only one female from a pack so far and it was dank as fukk! OG gas funky as hell. Very stinky and knocks you right to the ground. From that one plant I bought a 2nd pack just to have it as a backup. Can't go wrong with that strain imo.

Did great outside east coast too. Early Oct finish no mold no fuss no problems.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 28, 2017)

The dankteam has some grandpas breath still in stock, I tracked down some false teeth also, they have the v2 and v3 versions of the false teeth, which one should I get?


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Jan 28, 2017)

Dank Team is certified kosher? Thought I read mixed reviews somewhere but maybe I'm thinking of someone else. One of the few I haven't tried yet. DVG hard to find in stock most of my usual spots.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 28, 2017)

Greenpoint might still have some dvg. Not sure. 


JackBeanstalker said:


> Dank Team is certified kosher? Thought I read mixed reviews somewhere but maybe I'm thinking of someone else. One of the few I haven't tried yet. DVG hard to find in stock most of my usual spots.


Dank team is legit. Be one of my go to banks for years


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Jan 28, 2017)

Cool I'll have to check them out. Greenpoint carries other breeders now? Good to know. Waiting for that citrus farmer f2!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 28, 2017)

JackBeanstalker said:


> Dank Team is certified kosher? Thought I read mixed reviews somewhere but maybe I'm thinking of someone else. One of the few I haven't tried yet. DVG hard to find in stock most of my usual spots.


 ya they're legit and super fast. I've ordered about 4x from tdt and had my beans in less than a week in the states. Now which false teeth should I get guys, probably doesn't matter right? Haha One's a candyland#9 the other #10


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Jan 28, 2017)

All the false teeth I've seen look good. I ordered from a new spot last weekend. So far nothin. Hopefully they just working on stoner time. Purple vapor, grand slam, and palpatine freebie. Got the last packs they had. @dankexclusives was the site.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 28, 2017)

Dividedsky said:


> ya they're legit and super fast. I've ordered about 4x from tdt and had my beans in less than a week in the states. Now which false teeth should I get guys, probably doesn't matter right? Haha One's a candyland#9 the other #10


I went with the v2 that uses the 10. Found some pics of it on IG and looks dank as hell


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 28, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> I went with the v2 that uses the 10. Found some pics of it on IG and looks dank as hell


Ya is that one where he holding the bud im his hand thats wearing a latex glove?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 28, 2017)

https://heavilyconnected.com/product-category/dungeons-vault-genetics/
http://www.reliableusaseedbank.com/product-page/5896c6a5-5608-7b9e-4c31-7e672055f5ec
Greenpoint is sold out


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 29, 2017)

JackBeanstalker said:


> All the false teeth I've seen look good. I ordered from a new spot last weekend. So far nothin. Hopefully they just working on stoner time. Purple vapor, grand slam, and palpatine freebie. Got the last packs they had. @dankexclusives was the site.



got buy 2 get 1 free with dvg from there aswell. delivered pretty quick..like 3 days or something..depending where your located might be different.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 29, 2017)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya is that one where he holding the bud im his hand thats wearing a latex glove?


Hmmm can't remember. Had a weird tag like cl#10 or something
Edit: tag is #cl10xgb those were the pics that sold me


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Jan 29, 2017)

@wecanmakesandwiches Thats good to hear! Yeah that was a sweet deal and the only place I saw purple vapor. Thanks glad to see positive feedback on them.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 29, 2017)

JackBeanstalker said:


> @wecanmakesandwiches Thats good to hear! Yeah that was a sweet deal and the only place I saw purple vapor. Thanks glad to see positive feedback on them.


tbh it was awhile ago (6months or more) and havnt seen that site mentioned in awhile..they were pretty solid when they first surfaced.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 29, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> https://heavilyconnected.com/product-category/dungeons-vault-genetics/
> http://www.reliableusaseedbank.com/product-page/5896c6a5-5608-7b9e-4c31-7e672055f5ec
> Greenpoint is sold out


Fuck you blew my spot up....haha now I definitely have to order. Just wasn't sure about that site. Looks like their website was made on my 5th grade mcintosh computer in 1995.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 29, 2017)

Dividedsky said:


> Looks like their website was made on my 5th grade mcintosh computer in 1995.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 29, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> https://heavilyconnected.com


Have you ordered from them before?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 29, 2017)

Dividedsky said:


> Have you ordered from them before?


Not yet I'm waiting for them to restock ThugPug.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 29, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> Not yet I'm waiting for them to restock ThugPug.


There's literally nothing online about them. I have a feeling they're legit though. I feel like its one of those sites people keep on the down low since they have very good and sought after beans.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 30, 2017)

One more
https://www.neptuneseedbank.com/dungeons-vault-genetics


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Jan 30, 2017)

Nothing but positive to say about Neptune. Excellent communication, fast delivery, and freebies.


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Jan 30, 2017)

My order from Dank Exclusives came today. Shipped from Canada! Now the timeframe makes more sense. 9 days still not bad. Don't recall seeing anything about Canada on the site. Maybe I was just stoned eh...


----------



## the gnome (Feb 9, 2017)

I found a few paks of grandpa's breath f2 last week,
came in wed 
1pak went in the bath t right away
waiting for them to crack
waiting
waiting.....


----------



## the gnome (Feb 11, 2017)

POP!
tails pushed out nicely and all were put to bed into soil t'nite.
a whole pak of Grand Pa's Breath went in with 100%germ rate
they were a tad slow but all popped with healthy thick white tails


----------



## STLbudz (Feb 27, 2017)

Been absent been working a lot .. try and get better detailed pics with my girls phone but here's my keeper cut of grandpasbreath at week 5~ no cold tricks here, smells like gdp but sweeter


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 27, 2017)

STLbudz said:


> Been absent been working a lot .. try and get better detailed pics with my girls phone but here's my keeper cut of grandpasbreath at week 5~ no cold tricks here, smells like gdp but sweeter


Looks very indica , do you know if there are any hybrid or sativa dominate phenotypes?


----------



## STLbudz (Feb 27, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Looks very indica , do you know if there are any hybrid or sativa dominate phenotypes?


Of the grandpas breath , my educated guess would be no . Due to everything in the gene line is all pretty indica dominate . Plus these are f2 so there isn't a whole lot of variation compared to an f1 .. if your looking for a sativa leaner or a nice mix I'd get something like jersey mike ,palpatine or citrus farmer (when it's restocked)wich have sativa parents in there gene pool


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 27, 2017)

STLbudz said:


> Of the grandpas breath , my educated guess would be no . Due to everything in the gene line is all pretty indica dominate . Plus these are f2 so there isn't a whole lot of variation compared to an f1 .. if your looking for a sativa leaner or a nice mix I'd get something like jersey mike ,palpatine or citrus farmer (when it's restocked)wich have sativa parents in there gene pool


That's unfortunate, i already got a pack of GPB F2 , i'm not a huge indica fan hopefully these can change my mine


----------



## v.s one (Feb 28, 2017)

For those looking for Ogkb mutant plants. I find two out of every pack Dvg I grow. I have a good feeling about the one on the right.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 28, 2017)

wow thats a strong expression through all those packs! what are those types you have there man?
below is my Bay Exclusives Tiramisu Cookies, only one in three have shown this form...


----------



## v.s one (Feb 28, 2017)

Looks nice and healthy. What's the lineage on that strain. I can see the leaf structure. Your looking at foulmouth on the left and false teeth on the right.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 28, 2017)

Tiramisu Cookies = OG x OGKB Cookies) x Animal Cookies, if they are all the same age the foulmouth has got some zoom there!
they are healthy cos im double dosing with mycorrhizae formula with every watering to keep filthy rot disease on holiday!


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 28, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Looks very indica , do you know if there are any hybrid or sativa dominate phenotypes?


Ya if your looking for a sativa dominant better look at something other than grandpas breath, its pretty much a king of indicas.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 28, 2017)

STLbudz said:


> Of the grandpas breath , my educated guess would be no . Due to everything in the gene line is all pretty indica dominate . Plus these are f2 so there isn't a whole lot of variation compared to an f1 .. if your looking for a sativa leaner or a nice mix I'd get something like jersey mike ,palpatine or citrus farmer (when it's restocked)wich have sativa parents in there gene pool


I've noticed there's not a lot of variation in my grandpas breath at the moment. Mine are in veg and have shown sex. Females look all very similar and uniform, quite stable. Although I think I have one mutant ogkb dom funky pheno. Things could change in bloom though. Needless yo say I'm really excited, I got 5 fems out of a 10pk.


----------



## True_Mako (Mar 1, 2017)

Dividedsky said:


> Mine are in veg and have shown sex.


 What? How do you know if they're male or female before flowering occurs?


----------



## STLbudz (Mar 2, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> That's unfortunate, i already got a pack of GPB F2 , i'm not a huge indica fan hopefully these can change my mine


The terps/taste smell,frost, and her colors might persuaded you ;D. good medicine to unwind too


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 2, 2017)

True_Mako said:


> What? How do you know if they're male or female before flowering occurs?


If you go long enough in veg, the plant will show sex, which all my did, either pistils or balls will eventually form especially in 18/6.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 2, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Dropped 5 grand og tonight as well. Let's do this.


Any updates uncle bob?


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 3, 2017)

STLbudz said:


> Of the grandpas breath , my educated guess would be no . Due to everything in the gene line is all pretty indica dominate . Plus these are f2 so there isn't a whole lot of variation compared to an f1 .. if your looking for a sativa leaner or a nice mix I'd get something like jersey mike ,palpatine or citrus farmer (when it's restocked)wich have sativa parents in there gene pool


You have that quite backwards, f2 is way more variation than F1. Generally it's one of the best gens to use for breeding as it really opens up the genetic pool. F1s (true f1s)generally with show 3 main phenotypes. 

Also, GDP has some pretty sat traits, as well as Tahoe and ogkb has Durban in it yeah? So definitely all hybrid phenos, but there should for sure be some sativa dom phenos you can find in the grandpa's breath f2s. 

Grandpa's breath is a crazy poly hybrid anyway between 3 elite cuts. The f1s aren't really f1s, the f2s are the first generation of true f1s, lol. So if you crossed a couple of the GPB f2s you'd probably get some awesome variation. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 3, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Any updates uncle bob?


Palpatine and grand og 2 plants of each are in flower at 3 weeks 

They had a nice long veg and are looking great. I can update as things move along.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Mar 3, 2017)

Palpatine is the one plant that has survived a years worth of rotations in my gardens. Absolutely love it!!


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 3, 2017)

Trich_holmes said:


> Palpatine is the one plant that has survived a years worth of rotations in my gardens. Absolutely love it!!


Good to know. That pack may move up my list. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 4, 2017)

*Grandpa Breath F2

  *


----------



## the gnome (Mar 6, 2017)

very nice sandwich makin man,
the pics show a tinge of a pinkish magenta / lilac purple 
are they throwing these hues or is it just camera and lighting optics?
in feb I put a whole pak in water, they're above ground now
seeing your GPBs I'm glad i got em!

I think i bought the last 2 paks on the web


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2017)

The funk..day 70
 
Very slow grower,rock hard nugs,...very loud.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 6, 2017)

genuity said:


> The funk..day 70
> View attachment 3900973
> Very slow grower,rock hard nugs,...very loud.


Man I can't wait to grow like you.. always killing my brother


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Man I can't wait to grow like you.. always killing my brother


Thanks,but the plants do all the work..I just try to keep the room feeling good..


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 7, 2017)

the gnome said:


> very nice sandwich makin man,
> the pics show a tinge of a pinkish magenta / lilac purple
> are they throwing these hues or is it just camera and lighting optics?
> in feb I put a whole pak in water, they're above ground now
> ...


they indeed got some color going on..popped 2 and this was the only female.


----------



## STLbudz (Mar 8, 2017)

From my experience I've seen more variations in f1 ... (I've popped a lot of packs) f2s f3s etc seem to have more locked in traits and hence being more stable and certain dissired charactristics locked . I believe that is why bodhi likes to do F1s so much so that growers can find and experience a range of different phenos ? @kmog33 but what do I know I'm not a breeder.... I was just talking from experience. Seems you know the science of it I'll take your word for it


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 8, 2017)

STLbudz said:


> From my experience I've seen more variations in f1 ... (I've popped a lot of packs) f2s f3s etc seem to have more locked in traits and hence being more stable and certain dissired charactristics locked . I believe that is why bodhi likes to do F1s so much so that growers can find and experience a range of different phenos ? @kmog33 but what do I know I'm not a breeder.... I was just talking from experience. Seems you know the science of it I'll take your word for it


Again, you're talking about poly hybrifs, not f1s. Bodhi does do landrace true f1s I think with nireka and the other one hes doing I think. But bodhi as bodhi is mostly hitting elite cuts(polys) with crazy poly males he's selected. The f2 generation you're thinking of is the first true generation of f1s and should be less variation than the polys. F3 should open up again with polys though unless you literally only picked two more or less identical plants and bred only those for 2 gens. Maybe some traits would stabilize that way, lol. 

The main thing to take from my point is if you take landrace or ibl/true stable strains and cross them, you get true f1s and not much variation. But when you take two polys and cross them the first gen will already throw out tons of variation. You're essentially skipping a step in destabilizing dominant genetics. 

Ibl x lr = f1
Ibl x ibl = F1
Lr x LR = F1 

P1 x p2 = p3(tons of variation first gen)
P3 x p3 = F1(lots of breeders will call these and sell them as f2s, hence the stabilization confusion)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## STLbudz (Mar 8, 2017)

right on thanx for taking the time to gaming us up @kmog33 respect !  . I'll be hitting your pm inbox for some knowledge lol . Got couple questions about this if you don't mind sir


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 8, 2017)

STLbudz said:


> right on thanx for taking the time to gaming us up @kmog33 respect !  . I'll be hitting your pm inbox for some knowledge lol . Got couple questions about this if you don't mind sir


Anytime 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 9, 2017)

Good ol *Grandpa*


----------



## greencropper (Mar 9, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Good ol *Grandpa*
> 
> View attachment 3902648


are all your grandpa's showing this color? is it a medium yield?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 9, 2017)

greencropper said:


> are all your grandpa's showing this color? is it a medium yield?


Only have the one Grandpa in there..yea the yield willl be medium. dense nugs tho..the color is an added bonus  Aslong as its potent and tasty Im fine with medium yield ..


----------



## greencropper (Mar 9, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Only have the one Grandpa in there..yea the yield willl be medium. dense nugs tho..the color is an added bonus  Aslong as its potent and tasty Im fine with medium yield ..


nice man...certainly looks the part!


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 9, 2017)

My grandpa's breath all turned various amounts of purple. All were very low yielders. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> My grandpa's breath all turned various amounts of purple. All were very low yielders.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


...and the smoke ?


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 10, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> ...and the smoke ?


Fantastic. Lol. I was only speaking of yield when I saw posts about GPB being a medium yielder, I don't think I would even considering it a good low lol. Great smoke, I got three distinctly different phenos(6 girls) leaning towards the three parents individually. GDP pheno was my favorite, like grape cookies. Just horrible, horrible yield. I'll grow the other pack I have out in hydro to see if there is a significant difference, but I hit them with my GMT male and that plants yields OK for being so og dominant. Got a lot of good beans from the 6 girls I had. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kingzt (Mar 12, 2017)

I just ordered some foul mouth and false teeth! I am super stoked for some pheno hunting. There's a pheno of false teeth floating around my neck of the woods that's been testing over 30%.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 12, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> ...and the smoke ?


I snipped a taste test nug afew days ago and chuffed it not long ago and i concur it is indeed some great potent smoke.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 12, 2017)

kingzt said:


> I just ordered some foul mouth and false teeth! I am super stoked for some pheno hunting. There's a pheno of false teeth floating around my neck of the woods that's been testing over 30%.


That's good to hear. I got a foul mouth in flower now hoping for some good good. A couple false teeth getting a super long veg. I will update when it gets rocking.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 13, 2017)

Citrus farmer is available for preorder at Neptune for $150 a pop. I'll pass shit use to be 85$ these banks starting to get crazy


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 13, 2017)

*Grandpas Breath* *F2

 *


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 16, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Citrus farmer is available for preorder at Neptune for $150 a pop. I'll pass shit use to be 85$ these banks starting to get crazy


I found them from incanlama for 125 plus you get 5 free blood orange


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 16, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> *Grandpas Breath* *F2
> 
> View attachment 3905243 *


My GDP grandpa's breath pheno looked like that. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 17, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> My GDP grandpa's breath pheno looked like that.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Im really enjoying having grandpa around


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 18, 2017)

False teeth gave me twins. Never seen a seedling this adorable.












if it's a boy and girl I'm crossing them. Lol. Real incest bred line. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Mar 19, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> False teeth gave me twins. Never seen a seedling this adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dats a cutie fa sho. it will be super interesting it its male and female.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 19, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> dats a cutie fa sho. it will be super interesting it its male and female.


It's already different from. Other twins I've had I that they're grafted together and share the same root base, which is pretty cool, always wanted to try grafting haha. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Godnotilla (Mar 21, 2017)

JackBeanstalker said:


> Cool I'll have to check them out. Greenpoint carries other breeders now? Good to know. Waiting for that citrus farmer f2!


Elite 613 Genetics has some Dungeons Vault Genetics still in stock GB f2 GB f2v2 GB f2v3 Great prices also 100 CAD per pack. Elite 613 Seedbank is all Canadian dollars. Hope you find what your looking for brutha


----------



## genuity (Mar 21, 2017)

The funk is the best smelling bag I have right now.....wow

What bank has more of them? @Dungeons_Vault


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 21, 2017)

genuity said:


> The funk is the best smelling bag I have right now.....wow
> 
> What bank has more of them? @Dungeons_Vault


Vato seedbank fam


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 21, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Vato seedbank fam


Do they accept cash?


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 21, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Do they accept cash?


Accept some of that collection you have lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 21, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Accept some of that collection you have lol


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 21, 2017)

Just put in my first dvg order expecting citrus farmer, foul mouth, granpabreath, humble pie, and grand slam which should I put in my rotation first


----------



## v.s one (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## v.s one (Mar 21, 2017)

v.s one said:


>


I'm high. This was for toke and talk


----------



## v.s one (Mar 21, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Just put in my first dvg order expecting citrus farmer, foul mouth, granpabreath, humble pie, and grand slam which should I put in my rotation first


What you looking for yield,quality or taste?


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 21, 2017)

v.s one said:


> I'm high. This was for toke and talk


I'm saving this






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 21, 2017)

v.s one said:


> What you looking for yield,quality or taste?


Quality taste then yield in that order


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Mar 22, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Quality taste then yield in that order


Triangle kush!


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 22, 2017)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Triangle kush!


U gotta look at the list of things I got tk not on there


----------



## v.s one (Mar 22, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Quality taste then yield in that order


Best all around grand slam or citrus farmer with great yields. Good yielding cookies strain foul mouth. Potency Gramps's breath. Humble pie is great taste and high.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 22, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Best all around grand slam or citrus farmer with great yields. Good yielding cookies strain foul mouth. Potency Gramps's breath. Humble pie is great taste and high.


Good looks my guy what's the nose and taste on the grand slam I might go citrus and slam first those were my / choices


----------



## v.s one (Mar 22, 2017)

killAgreenguy said:


> Good looks my guy what's the nose and taste on the grand slam I might go citrus and slam first those were my / choices


Creamy cherry grape gas.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 22, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Creamy cherry grape gas.


Word I need that thx for the info brotha


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Mar 22, 2017)

genuity said:


> The funk is the best smelling bag I have right now.....wow
> 
> What bank has more of them? @Dungeons_Vault


I got a pack of that, maybe I should move that up in order of what I should start next. I got The Funk, E's Grand OG, Palpatine and False Teeth and Starbux on the way too !


----------



## killAgreenguy (Mar 27, 2017)

Latest cop I'll post when I pop some probably citrus farmer and grand slam first


----------



## the gnome (Mar 29, 2017)

I have a couple foul mouth in veg close to 12/12.
not tall plants, more squat but tight nodes and bloom sites all the way up the laterals
so yield should be decent if nugs are dense
gonna be some nice 16" colas come chop time 
any one else run foul mouth,
potent?


----------



## Upstate2627 (Mar 31, 2017)

Have 2 gg4 s1s from dvg a few days into 12/12, unfortunately both of mine are showing male n female preflowers at each n every bud site.

Picked off all the male preflowers and if they return, gonna get the chop. I'm not bitching too bad bc I know this is what I get for dealing with s1's from an unstable parent. No light leaks, no stress, been babied the whole ride.

I know Amos got some of these s1's, interested to see his experience.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> Have 2 gg4 s1s from dvg a few days into 12/12, unfortunately both of mine are showing male n female preflowers at each n every bud site.
> 
> Picked off all the male preflowers and if they return, gonna get the chop. I'm not bitching too bad bc I know this is what I get for dealing with s1's from an unstable parent. No light leaks, no stress, been babied the whole ride.
> 
> I know Amos got some of these s1's, interested to see his experience.


One is + 3 weeks 12/12 and looks nice. I honestly haven't looked close at it at all.......but I will today and report back.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Mar 31, 2017)

.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 31, 2017)

on my 1st run with DVG gear, picked up foul mouth grand slam and false teeth V3
foul mouth is in veg for 6ish wks and going into 12/12 any day now.
after 6wks veg the 2 FM ladies are still 30% shorter than the others in veg started at the same time.
*is fm a natural squatter type of strain?*
the laterals are non stop bloom sites so I'm expecting yield to be good for the size if nugs are dense-n-heavy


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> Have 2 gg4 s1s from dvg a few days into 12/12, unfortunately both of mine are showing male n female preflowers at each n every bud site.
> 
> Picked off all the male preflowers and if they return, gonna get the chop. I'm not bitching too bad bc I know this is what I get for dealing with s1's from an unstable parent. No light leaks, no stress, been babied the whole ride.
> 
> I know Amos got some of these s1's, interested to see his experience.


Thanks for the heads up. Just picked around a dozen or so little sacs. Nothing up top, just middle down, mostly middle. I'd have probably noticed at the next nute change....but I slept through the Dog fem herm fest a couple of months back, so.....

It's at 26 days and has the best spot in the tent for me to keep a good eye on it, so I'll finish it, as it's right pretty. Another seedling just popped out of the peat pellet. Depending on the smoke, I'll probably run 3 of the remaining 4 in a small 2 x 3 x 5 that'll be easy to monitor them, and save the last one for a souvenir.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Mar 31, 2017)

The grandpas breath that grew normal turned out dank.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 31, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Just picked around a dozen or so little sacs. Nothing up top, just middle down, mostly middle. I'd have probably noticed at the next nute change....but I slept through the Dog fem herm fest a couple of months back, so.....
> 
> It's at 26 days and has the best spot in the tent for me to keep a good eye on it, so I'll finish it, as it's right pretty. Another seedling just popped out of the peat pellet. Depending on the smoke, I'll probably run 3 of the remaining 4 in a small 2 x 3 x 5 that'll be easy to monitor them, and save the last one for a souvenir.


Wow!
So it doesn't look as if DVG runs progeny tests on his GG#4 S1. I mean here we have yourself and @upstate both showing herms from the same batch of seeds.
I really doubt that these seeds come with a warning label for potential Herms or do they? 

Maybe, we should see what @tampee has to say about this fine example of catering to the hype of the Gorilla Glue #4 and noteven selling something that's stable. 
What's wrong with breeders today? 

I mean shit it's not like it's hard to get hold of the real thing, right?
Every shade tree pollen chucking tent breeder and dispensary West of the Great Lakes has Gorilla Glue #4 to cross or inbreed with.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Wow!
> So it doesn't look as if DVG runs progeny tests on his GG#4 S1. I mean here we have yourself and @upstate both showing herms from the same batch of seeds.
> I really doubt that these seeds come with a warning label for potential Herms or do they?


No, I don't think so, amigo. I haven't heard any reports that they "_*tortured*_ " dem beans either.


----------



## v.s one (Mar 31, 2017)

Mine were squat.


the gnome said:


> on my 1st run with DVG gear, picked up foul mouth grand slam and false teeth V3
> foul mouth is in veg for 6ish wks and going into 12/12 any day now.
> after 6wks veg the 2 FM ladies are still 30% shorter than the others in veg started at the same time.
> *is fm a natural squatter type of strain?*
> the laterals are non stop bloom sites so I'm expecting yield to be good for the size if nugs are dense-n-heavy


Min


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 31, 2017)

Gg4 is hermy prone anyway, I am assuming selfing it would just push out the trait worse. I would expect the same out of Trainwreck or straight cookies s1s. If you're growing a strain that comes from accidental herm, and you intentionally herm it to make femmy seeds....Your best best is to watch them, but I would expect every gg4 s1 to show some form of hermy trait/tendency. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> ..Your best best is to watch them,


Who's got time for that? Lots of clever retorts and turning the tables between tokes can be a full day.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 31, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> [QUOTE="kmog33, post: 13446100, member: 318598"Your best best is to watch them,


Who's got time for that? Lots of clever retorts and turning the tables between tokes can be a full day.













[/QUOTE]
Hahahahhaha, you get a pass Amos, as your retorts are very amusing to several of us, or so I hear. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Hemphill420 (Apr 1, 2017)

Just found out about these guys!With so many Breeders around it's easy to miss some of them.......Does he have a website where he breaks down how he worked his strains?....lots of pics on IG


----------



## tampee (Apr 1, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Wow!
> So it doesn't look as if DVG runs progeny tests on his GG#4 S1. I mean here we have yourself and @upstate both showing herms from the same batch of seeds.
> I really doubt that these seeds come with a warning label for potential Herms or do they?
> 
> ...


I don't even know what the fuck you are talking about, but you should probably refer to a hack as a hack not a breeder.

A breeder has a goal a hack tosses pollen with intentions on money no intention to improve or stabilize. I'm a breeder myself but I'm not selling too many hacks would steal my hard work and claim it as their own like BCBD and their Godbud even Skunk#1, NL, Big Bud, Strawberry Cough, need I go on?


----------



## tampee (Apr 1, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Gg4 is hermy prone anyway, I am assuming selfing it would just push out the trait worse. I would expect the same out of Trainwreck or straight cookies s1s. If you're growing a strain that comes from accidental herm, and you intentionally herm it to make femmy seeds....Your best best is to watch them, but I would expect every gg4 s1 to show some form of hermy trait/tendency.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Pretty much, but if one was to breed it forward a few generations you could cut down the herm trait. But you can breed a solid line forward as well you just won't have the hype of GG#4.

I can have two bags of GG#4 one named Super Duper Skunk the GG#4 will sell better do to hype though it's the same damn thing. We see so many ads advertising is a must. Unless we have legalization then the people who have solid strains will obtain patents and nobody will be able to even rename your genetics. That is when all us under ground breeders will come out of the shadows and destroy the seed industry for the most part. 

We will always have Sensi Seeds, Dutch Passion, etc. And people offering landrace because they have all the building block strains that are needed to breed the best.

The Dutch have all our best strains and all these clone onlys come from them Dutch genetics whether they were bred since or not they have the building blocks. But the Spanish are doing some good things as well by offering decent landrace genetics.

No doubt in my mind GG#4 could be bred properly with regular seeds the only tough part is we don't know the true genetics. Just that some guy found a seed in good weed and the hype took off.


----------



## tampee (Apr 1, 2017)

Hemphill420 said:


> Just found out about these guys!With so many Breeders around it's easy to miss some of them.......Does he have a website where he breaks down how he worked his strains?....lots of pics on IG


So many hacks breeders are few and far between. DJ Short, Tom Hill, Sannies I know I'm leaving a lot out but these people breed. Mr. Nice kind of breeds but they only offer us F1's obviously they are waiting until legalization to put out real strains unless they were always a hack and lied about the breeding they did.

I have no idea about this company though. If they have a large selection of crosses then they probably didn't breed.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 1, 2017)

tampee said:


> So many hacks breeders are few and far between. DJ Short, Tom Hill, Sannies....


And yet, in years of hobbying, 9 months of running Sannies produced several varieties of what is still in the upper echelon of crap smoke I've seen. I suppose that means breeders get props, unless they're breeding crap?

I'd guess that IHG would be a shining example of 'hacks', yet a high majority of people including me are getting top shelf smoke much more often than not. Those 2 examples pretty much render 'breeders' > 'hacks' a debate that means nothing to me.

It's odd to me, some of the weed things people care so much about that have absolutely nothing to do with the end game: the quality of the smoke. Inbred, outbred, crossed, femmed, bred, chucked, soiled, hydroed, years of tortured work  vs a tent chuck. 

All I care about, seriously, is the bud reward at the end of 4-5 months of cohabitation. Well, that, and I try to support the good cats if they're bringing good smoke to the market, but sometimes they can fool ya....if you know what I mean.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 1, 2017)

Delete

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 1, 2017)

tampee said:


> Pretty much, but if one was to breed it forward a few generations you could cut down the herm trait. But you can breed a solid line forward as well you just won't have the hype of GG#4.
> 
> I can have two bags of GG#4 one named Super Duper Skunk the GG#4 will sell better do to hype though it's the same damn thing. We see so many ads advertising is a must. Unless we have legalization then the people who have solid strains will obtain patents and nobody will be able to even rename your genetics. That is when all us under ground breeders will come out of the shadows and destroy the seed industry for the most part.
> 
> ...


No.

I am not taking the time to elaborate everything that is wrong with this post. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## v.s one (Apr 3, 2017)

3 females of kendawg getting ready for date night.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 3, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3918584 3 females of kendawg getting ready for date night.


healthy as there bro!...who's the lucky male/s?


----------



## v.s one (Apr 3, 2017)

F2 for sure. I'm Gdp out.everything I got has it in the gene pool, so I'm kind of scratching my head on what to do. Probably buy more beans of something else. If I get the pheno from the attitude. I will die happy.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 3, 2017)

greywind said:


> Grandpa's Breath is a cross of OGKB x (Tahoe OG x GDP), according to what I have seen.


Tahoe og selected from Cali con beans, not the clone only. It is the same cut that IHG uses now I think and maybe one other breeder I saw. Really wish they would call it something else lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (Apr 3, 2017)

v.s one said:


> F2 for sure. I'm Gdp out.everything I got has it in the gene pool, so I'm kind of scratching my head on what to do. Probably buy more beans of something else. If I get the pheno from the attitude. I will die happy.


maybe hit the girls with a good triangle kush or gg#4 cross?, im planning on using my bodhi gg#4 cross(space monkey), heard good things about that one & a triangle kush cross(pirates emerald triangle triangle kush f1 maybe) in some upcoming chucks!


----------



## the gnome (Apr 4, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3916911 View attachment 3916912 Mine were squat.
> Min


ooooh yes! dem foul mouths look lethal vsone!
have you chopped yet?
smoke/nug report?


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 12, 2017)

*Grandpas Breath F2*

** 

** 

** 


Always a treat when Grandpas around


----------



## v.s one (Apr 12, 2017)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> *Grandpas Breath F2*
> 
> *View attachment 3923539*
> 
> ...


Sexy mamacita. I just came!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 17, 2017)

Lower sample nugs of grand og.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 17, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3926343
> Lower sample nugs of grand og.


Looking real good family. How do she smell


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 17, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Looking real good family. How do she smell


Exactly like a yellow starburst.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 17, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3926343
> Lower sample nugs of grand og.


Looking amazing Bob, wow!!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 17, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Looking amazing Bob, wow!!


Thanks mo! Appreciate it. She was very easy to grow. 

Have 2 phenos will post the other when dried. 

2 palpatine phenos as well. The palpatine smell like an old mans bad breath. (Not sure how I feel about that.)


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 17, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Exactly like a yellow starburst.


God damn. One of the worst starburst but I'll go for that in weed..


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 17, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> God damn. One of the worst starburst but I'll go for that in weed..


Ha! Totally the worst starburst!

But in weed it definitely works.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 17, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Ha! Totally the worst starburst!
> 
> But in weed it definitely works.


Nice find man. That's a real breeding strain


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 17, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Thanks mo! Appreciate it. She was very easy to grow.
> 
> Have 2 phenos will post the other when dried.
> 
> 2 palpatine phenos as well. The palpatine smell like an old mans bad breath. (Not sure how I feel about that.)


Excellent to hear mate, she definitely looks good too! 

Yeah I dunno about the bad breath smell either haha


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 20, 2017)

Palpatine has a sour skittles/cookie thing going on. Delicious.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 21, 2017)

I wouldn't know how the DVG gg4 s1's were bc I cut em down due to nutts everywhere, still waiting for the DVG breeder to pop back in here so I can tell what happened.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Exactly like a yellow starburst.


Sold!

I've been asked repeatedly by fam to bring back an OG I grew out in 2012 that smelled and tasted exactly like lemon starburst. Its no longer available though so this is going to be the one! Digging it outta the fridge today!

Thank you


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 21, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> I wouldn't know how the DVG gg4 s1's were bc I cut em down due to nutts everywhere, still waiting for the DVG breeder to pop back in here so I can tell what happened.


My one is going into week 6 post flip. After the initial plucking of pre-sacks around week 3, I haven't seen anymore, so it's on to the finish line. I have another about a week away from flip.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 21, 2017)

I just checked on the do-latos,
they're spose to be Fem'd
some were back logged and are still in solo cups.
and gettting a longer photo period
it's tossing balls like crazy
hate seeing this, anyone else running do-lato have issues?


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 21, 2017)

the gnome said:


> I just checked on the do-latos,
> they're spose to be Fem'd
> some were back logged and are still in solo cups.
> and gettting a longer photo period
> ...


IHG dolato?

Only ran one - n/p, just kind of weak sauce.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 21, 2017)

the gnome said:


> I just checked on the do-latos,
> they're spose to be Fem'd
> some were back logged and are still in solo cups.
> and gettting a longer photo period
> ...


ive got 1 x Do-Lato, 1 x Cactido, 2 x Platinum Buff, 4 x Timeless Montage...no nanners yet into day 34 flower...maybe they are too busy making babies after being pollinated?


----------



## TimeToBurn (Apr 21, 2017)

I grew 1 dolato which I chopped last week and had no issues with balls. I haven't sampled it yet but sampled the OGKB2.1 twice and I love it! Very heady and feels like you are floating


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 21, 2017)

Wrong thread fellas. IHG have a thread. Respect the thread.


----------



## hayrolld (Apr 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Palpatine has a sour skittles/cookie thing going on. Delicious.


Did your grandpa eat a lot of Skittles? Or has the smell changed from 'an old man's bad breath' to something better?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 21, 2017)

hayrolld said:


> Did your grandpa eat a lot of Skittles? Or has the smell changed from 'an old man's bad breath' to something better?


LOL. this was a second pheno in the back I never smelled.

Still have yet to sample the stinky old man breath one.


----------



## v.s one (Apr 22, 2017)

False teeth. Getting ready for flower.


----------



## Craigson (May 1, 2017)

Anybody grown humble pie?
Any herm issues or anything I should know about?
Thx


----------



## J Larue (May 1, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Anybody grown humble pie?


I haven't. But they were a pretty good band.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (May 1, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Anybody grown humble pie?
> Any herm issues or anything I should know about?
> Thx


@v.s one grew abunch that looked fantastic. Dont think I recall seeing him mention anything bout herms.


----------



## v.s one (May 1, 2017)

I will second that. One of my favorites right now.


----------



## greencropper (May 1, 2017)

v.s one said:


> I will second that. One of my favorites right now.


have you pollen chucked anything onto the Humble Pie man? she could be a good 1 for that and take other types pollen well?


----------



## v.s one (May 1, 2017)

greencropper said:


> have you pollen chucked anything onto the Humble Pie man? I she could be a good 1 for that and take other types pollen well?


I have some f2s I'm growing now. That I used a ogkb dom male. They look like the mom so I'm happy. No I had some stud animism pollen I saved to hit a bunch of ladies. Got drunk and left it out didn't catch it till it was to late. I just germinated the last of my humble pie seeds. I got a bubble gum cross I'm making should be nice if I get another humble male. Already crossing it to my false teeth stud. Calling it false titties or sugar titts.


----------



## greencropper (May 1, 2017)

v.s one said:


> I have some f2s I'm growing now. That I used a ogkb dom male. They look like the mom so I'm happy. No I had some stud animism pollen I saved to hit a bunch of ladies. Got drunk and left it out didn't catch it till it was to late. I just germinated the last of my humble pie seeds. I got a bubble gum cross I'm making should be nice if I get another humble male. Already crossing it to my false teeth stud. Calling it false titties or sugar titts.


sounds good those crosses you have...shame about the animism pollen...grog strikes again! lol some great names there for them, im just a numbers and letters guy...eg GDP x C99 is written in my grow diary as 3C...easier to keep track


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 6, 2017)

hayrolld said:


> Did your grandpa eat a lot of Skittles? Or has the smell changed from 'an old man's bad breath' to something better?


The stinky old man breath one has cured into a a stinky sour funk. Kind of a sharp, sour og taste.

Not nearly as bad as it smelled In flower

The other skittles one is fantastic but yielded very poorly.


----------



## limonene (May 7, 2017)

Hot rod and grandpas breathf2


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 7, 2017)

limonene said:


> View attachment 3937900 View attachment 3937901 Hot rod and grandpas breathf2


Straight fire as always bro


----------



## limonene (May 7, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Straight fire as always bro


Thanks man. I may have put 2 photos of hotrod haha. My apologies!


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 8, 2017)

limonene said:


> Thanks man. I may have put 2 photos of hotrod haha. My apologies!


Ha ha doesn't matter man, it's all fire in your garden!!


----------



## limonene (May 8, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha doesn't matter man, it's all fire in your garden!!


Thanks pal - these are definitely gbreathf2


----------



## Vato_504 (May 8, 2017)

limonene said:


> Thanks pal - these are definitely gbreathf2
> View attachment 3938654 View attachment 3938655 View attachment 3938656 View attachment 3938657


Looks great fam.


----------



## limonene (May 8, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Looks great fam.


Word up fam


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 8, 2017)

limonene said:


> Thanks pal - these are definitely gbreathf2
> View attachment 3938654 View attachment 3938655 View attachment 3938656 View attachment 3938657


And holy crap, you didn't disappoint haha. That looks fire man!


----------



## Amos Otis (May 14, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Wow!
> So it doesn't look as if DVG runs progeny tests on his GG#4 S1. I mean here we have yourself and @upstate both showing herms from the same batch of seeds.
> I really doubt that these seeds come with a warning label for potential Herms or do they?
> 
> .





Amos Otis said:


> No, I don't think so, amigo. I haven't heard any reports that they "_*tortured*_ " dem beans either.


This was such a fun exchange that I wanted to use it to bounce an update of sorts on the GG s1 that was plucked of about a dozen sacs at 26 days. They never came back, and the chopped plant got it's first test smoke about an hour ago. No seeds in the clipped bud, a nice old school earthy dirt taste that reminds me of rock festival weed a couple decades ago. The high is superb......a nice chill, then about a 15 minute speed fest. Haven't had one of those in a long time, and 45 minutes later there's still a lot of zoom zoom in the buzz. I've got another at 2 weeks post flip, and will keep close eyes on it...but man....this is potent smoke.


----------



## hayrolld (May 14, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> This was such a fun exchange that I wanted to use it to bounce an update of sorts on the GG s1 that was plucked of about a dozen sacs at 26 days. They never came back, and the chopped plant got it's first test smoke about an hour ago. No seeds in the clipped bud, a nice old school earthy dirt taste that reminds me of rock festival weed a couple decades ago. The high is superb......a nice chill, then about a 15 minute speed fest. Haven't had one of those in a long time, and 45 minutes later there's still a lot of zoom zoom in the buzz. I've got another at 2 weeks post flip, and will keep close eyes on it...but man....this is potent smoke.


Now that is a good smoke report! Looking forward to the final results.


----------



## the gnome (May 23, 2017)

my 1st run with DVG gear is looking like a winner
I have 2 foul mouths around 6wks in.
the smell has something in it like dog shite,
when ever I'm around them I start checking the bottoms of my shoes 

a few pics of those foul mouths
also have GPB F2s 3wks into 12/12
and just sexing out a pak of grand slam,
4 FMs from that,
I was sure i had more like 8 ladies but most of the males look
exactly like FMs with tight nodes and plenty of vegging.

a few pics of the foul ones
no lack of of shuga on these ladies


----------



## the gnome (May 23, 2017)

I'll play around with the cam some more and try to get better pics, 
these were taken with flash.
the cam has a macro setting, 
these FMs are really nice if the pic was more focused.
more to come!


----------



## Hemphill420 (May 23, 2017)

I love the structure


----------



## limonene (May 24, 2017)

the gnome said:


> my 1st run with DVG gear is looking like a winner
> I have 2 foul mouths around 6wks in.
> the smell has something in it like dog shite,
> when ever I'm around them I start checking the bottoms of my shoes
> ...


Nice job!


----------



## limonene (May 24, 2017)

2 different phenos of grandpas breath f2 here, photos got mixed up. Both are extremely dense, frosty and smell great!


----------



## limonene (May 24, 2017)

And this is my lone hotrod, I've seen better phenos than this but I'm happy. Smells of kerosene, terpier than the gbreath. Better branching but smaller less dense buds. But still dense. Good frost.


----------



## the gnome (May 26, 2017)

I likes dem GPB,
right now I have 4 GPB F2 3wks into 12/12.
It's all looking good limonene,
this is my 1st run w/DVG gear.
on top of foul mouth and GPB I also have a pak of grand slam a mothin veg
and a pak of false teeth v3 to run.
from what Ive seen so far all of their gear turns out sugar frosted gold


----------



## limonene (May 26, 2017)

the gnome said:


> I likes dem GPB,
> right now I have 4 GPB F2 3wks into 12/12.
> It's all looking good limonene,
> this is my 1st run w/DVG gear.
> ...


Yeah they are good and so frosty, also densest I've ever encountered. looking forward to seeing yours pal!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 1, 2017)

Some Grand Slam V2 and Grand OG. Cant wait to see how these turn out. Things are getting crowed in my veg room so I really need to stagger these in if possible. Oh and one of the Grand OGs not shown topped itself. Its a runt but I'm going to run it anyhow.



Off topic but it looks as though the two on the right are showing a Cal def? I see some distinct spots. Hmmmm.
Unfamiliar with these beans so I went really light on the soil. Its a 30/70 mix of Roots Original/ProMix because I thought my built soil might be too hot (new batch only cooked for 20 days or so)
I'm thinking I should've went straight into either my built soil or straight Roots Original. I really don't want this to progress. Any ideas? I have just about everything on hand for nutes whether organic dry or bottled.
Or maybe just play it safe and topdress with some Lime/Gypsum/Roots Elemental?
TIA


----------



## higher self (Jun 2, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Some Grand Slam V2 and Grand OG. Cant wait to see how these turn out. Things are getting crowed in my veg room so I really need to stagger these in if possible. Oh and one of the Grand OGs not shown topped itself. Its a runt but I'm going to run it anyhow.
> 
> View attachment 3953101
> 
> ...


In veg I would top dress and foliar feed Sea-90 & I use some organic soluble nutes in there to. I usually don't use bottled nutes much only when in being lazy not mixing my soils & top dressing as I should. Not to mention I grow sativas so the indica doms I have are making me work haha!! Plants are looking pretty happy though @Tangerine_


----------



## the gnome (Jun 18, 2017)

I have 4 GPB F2s around 5wks in bloom now.
I take sample around this time to get a heads for possible keepers.
1 is good, nuttin special,
the other 3 are the mudda fuggin juice brutha!
they're scoring 9s across the board already.
quality thru and thru on these
glad i picked up 2 paks


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Jun 19, 2017)

the gnome said:


> I likes dem GPB,
> right now I have 4 GPB F2 3wks into 12/12.
> It's all looking good limonene,
> this is my 1st run w/DVG gear.
> ...


I just put 4 Palpatine in paper towel. This is my first time running DVG as well. I also have a pack of E's Grand OG, The Funk, False Teeth v3 and Starbux. Too many seeds not enough time ( or space lol)


----------



## the gnome (Jun 25, 2017)

GPB F2
pour some shuga on me!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 25, 2017)

ScaryHarry45 said:


> I just put 4 Palpatine in paper towel. This is my first time running DVG as well. I also have a pack of E's Grand OG, The Funk, False Teeth v3 and Starbux. Too many seeds not enough time ( or space lol)


Starbux has had my attention for awhile. I'm always on the lookout for that one. 
GL on the Palpatine. From what I've seen DVG puts out some dank fire.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 25, 2017)

Anyone done the F2 V4 GPB? Got it in my stash but also have 3 other OGKB crosses and trying to figure things out.


----------



## the gnome (Jul 3, 2017)

chopped my 2 foul mouths, should be called loud mouth!
it penetrates plastic haha!
it is a super AAA+ from taste to bag appeal thats off the hook.
this one is definitely firing on all cylinders!
looking at my GPB F2s they'll be in the same ball park from 35 day samples.
I think everything DVG looks to be gold!
i have 5grand slams ready for 12/12 soon.
pics coming


----------



## the gnome (Jul 4, 2017)

gnomies foulmouth preserves 

foulness guarunteed!
 .
.
.


----------



## higher self (Jul 14, 2017)

Pulled out my Swamp Thing (Triangle Kush x GPB) seeds from the vault today. Making F2 will be my 1st priority, DVG won't be putting any of these out for awhile if ever. Think he is working on Citrus Farmer crosses.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 26, 2017)

Has anyone run the grand slam yet? Don't recall seeing to many pics in this thread.
I have a 10pk of the slams and was thinking of popping those next. The sound of it is great...grandpa's breath with a nice yeild. I'm still running the grandpa's breath and huck kush from Dynasty. I have 2 veg tents going both have 12 bulb t5s in each. I just don't have a ton of room and I'm up in the air on popping the grand slam or a new 10pk of goji og. I was even thinking of snagging a pack of false teeth, I love candyland, have seen some nice candyland up in the northeast as of late. Have to say I'm looking for at least 1 strain with a good if not great yeild so should probably hold off on the false teeth. I also have to stop buying seeds, it gets addicting.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 27, 2017)

*Peaks in and looks around* Yup, I'm in the right thread now. 

Grand Slam V2
 

I like the structure of this one so far
 



These were staggered into bloom a few days apart. All three have varying differences but nothing too extreme. Think I'm going to have a hard time picking a final keeper.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 27, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> *Peaks in and looks around* Yup, I'm in the right thread now.
> 
> Grand Slam V2
> [A.


Nice dude, good to hear. There just wasn't a ton of info about grand slam. It was always cheaper than his other strains. Which doesn't mean shit. Had a feeling it was a sleeper hit.


----------



## v.s one (Jul 27, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> *Peaks in and looks around* Yup, I'm in the right thread now.
> 
> Grand Slam V2
> View attachment 3985546
> ...





Tangerine_ said:


> *Peaks in and looks around* Yup, I'm in the right thread now.
> 
> Grand Slam V2
> View attachment 3985546
> ...





Tangerine_ said:


> *Peaks in and looks around* Yup, I'm in the right thread now.
> 
> Grand Slam V2
> View attachment 3985546
> ...


LoL


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 28, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> *Peaks in and looks around* Yup, I'm in the right thread now.
> 
> Grand Slam V2


How was the yeild, Tangerine?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 29, 2017)

How much of the ogkb genes are popping up in the grandpas breath? Might pop a few. ..but I like to top my plants and every ogkb I've topped didn't like it one bit lol


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 29, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> How much of the ogkb genes are popping up in the grandpas breath? Might pop a few. ..but I like to top my plants and every ogkb I've topped didn't like it one bit lol


Im curious how did they respond to the topping exactly?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 29, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Im curious how did they respond to the topping exactly?


after topping the already slow growth was even slower. Very slow and very little vertical growth after the top. Pretty common trend for ogkb


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 29, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> How much of the ogkb genes are popping up in the grandpas breath? Might pop a few. ..but I like to top my plants and every ogkb I've topped didn't like it one bit lol


I had a few, also had a few with the mutant leaves phenos, from what I hear they can be great ogkb dom phenos, but I tossed them I didn't want to mess with them at the moment and they were super slow in veg. Your best bet is to pop a 10pk for sure. I have to say, I got very good female to male ratios think it was like 6 or 7 females of grandpas breath.


----------



## higher self (Aug 8, 2017)

Swamp Things looking good ended up with 7 out of 9 popping. Some look like GPB/cookie doms one is clearly the slow growing OGKB runt & I'll be patient in growing it out. I need to get 2 males & 5 females to makes these F2's lol. 

Will see how these compare to Connoisseur's TK Cookies which is looking super fire ,almost about to chop.


----------



## texasjack (Aug 12, 2017)

texasjack said:


> Citrus Farmer cola. It's more than a handful from top to bottom. Carries a lot of sugar leaves. The whole plant does.
> View attachment 3811826
> Polyploid, you can see the light burn on the tip
> View attachment 3811827


Still smoking on this polyploid bud. Grape oranges smell now. Love it.


----------



## torontoke (Aug 25, 2017)

Haven't read the whole thread so pardon me for just asking but what are the known phenos of false teeth and grandpasbreath?
I've recently revegged a gpb because it surprised me so much the first run. 
Topped her a few times but the regrowth has been shocking. Smoke had a sour pickle taste but above average potency.

This is my first run of false teeth and have two going. One is almost scentless and the other is very sweet with a tinge of berry.
Already frosting up and looking like good smoke.
Ft
 
  
Gpb


----------



## v.s one (Aug 25, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Haven't read the whole thread so pardon me for just asking but what are the known phenos of false teeth and grandpasbreath?
> I've recently revegged a gpb because it surprised me so much the first run.
> Topped her a few times but the regrowth has been shocking. Smoke had a sour pickle taste but above average potency.
> 
> ...


Looks stellar bro. As always.


----------



## torontoke (Aug 25, 2017)

v.s one said:


> Looks stellar bro. As always.


Thanks bud
The gpb has some tip burn but u shoulda seen her last month lol


----------



## v.s one (Aug 25, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Thanks bud
> The gpb has some tip burn but u shoulda seen her last month lol


I bet she smells great


----------



## higher self (Sep 2, 2017)

Out of 7 Swamp Thing I have 3 are showing females parts. Still not 100% but I'm usually good at spotting the sex as soon as they show. Of course I don't really take a sigh of relief until they show a pistil & a hair lol. 

I do need a few males but haven't had that early showing male jump out yet like I often see when starting new seeds. I've found that OG's take a bit longer to sex & I if this slow growing runt isn't female I'll be hurt!


----------



## the gnome (Sep 13, 2017)

torontoke said:


> This is my first run of false teeth and have two going. One is almost scentless and the other is very sweet with a tinge of berry.
> Already frosting up and looking like good smoke.
> ]


I ran a couple FTs 4months ago, I remember 1 not having much of any kind of smell to her, thelast few weeks of bloom she came around.
A+ smoke


----------



## torontoke (Sep 13, 2017)

the gnome said:


> I ran a couple FTs 4months ago, I remember 1 not having much of any kind of smell to her, thelast few weeks of bloom she came around.
> A+ smoke


Yeah I've been pleasantly surprised tbh
Not knowing that much about candyland beforehand I didn't know what to expect.
Both mine were super frosty and taste fantastic.


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 8, 2017)

Any more word on what you guys have going.How did that False Teeth turn out.I have 4 female FT going right now,7,10,11,and 12 are FT.About 2 weeks away from flip.All these are 9 days old from when the clones got roots.Been wanting to run these for a while finally got around to it.8 and 9 are greenpoint Hickock haze and Eagle Scout


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 9, 2017)

higher self said:


> Pulled out my Swamp Thing (Triangle Kush x GPB) seeds from the vault today. Making F2 will be my 1st priority, DVG won't be putting any of these out for awhile if ever. Think he is working on Citrus Farmer crosses.


Bro, can you please let me know when you do the F2, I would love to buy some off you if possible. Keen to try and find a good TK leaner


----------



## higher self (Nov 9, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Bro, can you please let me know when you do the F2, I would love to buy some off you if possible. Keen to try and find a good TK leaner


I still have a male with 4 different mothers so there will be plenty to share (def not for sale lol) when I make them. The male looks good but nothing standout but a male to make F2’s nonetheless. I did read that DVG is working on F2’s not sure where he’s at in the process. 

Also two things. I may reverse the best females instead of F2’s but still undecided. Lastly I would cross the Swamp Thing to my TK Cookies which would be a double dose of TK x Cookie in one cross lol. Again could use male pollen or reversed either way would work for me. 

All 4 Swamp Things are ready to go just vegging a bit longer before the flip.


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 9, 2017)

higher self said:


> I still have a male with 4 different mothers so there will be plenty to share (def not for sale lol) when I make them. The male looks good but nothing standout but a male to make F2’s nonetheless. I did read that DVG is working on F2’s not sure where he’s at in the process.
> 
> Also two things. I may reverse the best females instead of F2’s but still undecided. Lastly I would cross the Swamp Thing to my TK Cookies which would be a double dose of TK x Cookie in one cross lol. Again could use male pollen or reversed either way would work for me.
> 
> All 4 Swamp Things are ready to go just vegging a bit longer before the flip.


Reverse them bad bitches has my vote


----------



## the gnome (Nov 10, 2017)

the gnome said:


> I ran a couple FTs 4months ago, I remember 1 not having much of any kind of smell to her, thelast few weeks of bloom she came around.
> A+ smoke


it wasn't false teeth but foul mouth, sorry my bad guys.
I have around 4-5 false teeth in 20oz cups that just sext out,
they gets da up-pot t'day to 1gall and go under the big CDM 860s and 1000w 7k halides, I love this part of veg, 
7-10 days you won't recognized em with the new growth


----------



## higher self (Nov 10, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Reverse them bad bitches has my vote


Im leaning that way but we will see. Not even sure when I’ll polinate maybe in the summer because I need some seedless buds this winter!! This is the male though. The females all have thicker stems but all stay short. Im guessing just like my TK Cookies that they dont stretch at all when flowering. This male might be the most TK dom going by the thinness of the stems but Im not sure.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 11, 2017)

higher self said:


> I still have a male with 4 different mothers so there will be plenty to share (def not for sale lol) when I make them. The male looks good but nothing standout but a male to make F2’s nonetheless. I did read that DVG is working on F2’s not sure where he’s at in the process.
> 
> Also two things. I may reverse the best females instead of F2’s but still undecided. Lastly I would cross the Swamp Thing to my TK Cookies which would be a double dose of TK x Cookie in one cross lol. Again could use male pollen or reversed either way would work for me.
> 
> All 4 Swamp Things are ready to go just vegging a bit longer before the flip.


That all sounds awesome bro, please do keep me posted


----------



## Houstini (Nov 11, 2017)

Curly leaf mutant type phenos of grandpas breath? What to expect?


----------



## mrfreshy (Nov 27, 2017)

Second attempt at Citrus Farmer for me. Last time went 4 for 4 on males, hopefully this time I'll score a fine female. Anyhow, I threw 3 down, and all three popped. Number 3 lagged behind from the get go. I think it may need a helmet, but its going to go all the way. Also I popped 2 False Teeth v3, pulled one male and was left with one slow vegging female. I fimmed it just to hopefully get some good side branches for clones. Any advice on these is greatly appreciated.

Here are the 3 Citrus Farmer F2. Guess which one may have a little more OGKB than the others. All 3 popped at the same time.
 

And here is my False Teeth
 
She just was sprayed with foliar, and the burned leaves are from switching mediums.


----------



## higher self (Nov 27, 2017)

My best looking Swamp Thing plant out of 4 females. The others are a bit more OG in structure. There is another that is a beast in veg & had to be topped again while the other 3 only once. All of them are 3 days into flower.


----------



## the gnome (Nov 30, 2017)

cleaning up some old paks of DVG with a few seeds left in em from my spring run with DVG.
she's still a young lass but has good potential for putting out descent weight looking at her structure.
here's a FalseTeeth V.3, I have a FT male that looks like it's pure OGKB


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 8, 2017)

Just popped some grandpas breath v2, hopefully get some stanky pheno's happy growing all.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 10, 2017)

False teeth. Shitty pics but fuck it.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Dec 10, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 4056199 View attachment 4056200 View attachment 4056201 False teeth. Shitty pics but fuck it.


Beautiful buds.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 10, 2017)

Cheers man.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 11, 2017)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 4056199 View attachment 4056200 View attachment 4056201 False teeth. Shitty pics but fuck it.


Daaaaaamn, looking dank my friend!!


----------



## the gnome (Dec 11, 2017)

oh yeah vs one
I see's I likes!


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 13, 2018)

my grandpas breath is straight mutant, shit looks like ducks foot, super slow grower very runty so far and wonky as hell looking, hopefully this is the weird ogkb phenotype.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 13, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> my grandpas breath is straight mutant, shit looks like ducks foot, super slow grower very runty so far and wonky as hell looking, hopefully this is the weird ogkb phenotype.


pics?


----------



## Houstini (Jan 13, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> my grandpas breath is straight mutant, shit looks like ducks foot, super slow grower very runty so far and wonky as hell looking, hopefully this is the weird ogkb phenotype.


I got one crazy mutant as well, it forked the main stem and I can't figure out what it wants to eat. Gave it calmag at 10ml/gal and it's gotten better but it's a weird one


----------



## Chilly willy 84 (Jan 13, 2018)

higher self said:


> My best looking Swamp Thing plant out of 4 females. The others are a bit more OG in structure. There is another that is a beast in veg & had to be topped again while the other 3 only once. All of them are 3 days into flower.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049305


How did these turn out "? I got a couple in veg


----------



## elkamino (Jan 13, 2018)

Houstini said:


> I got one crazy mutant as well, it forked the main stem and I can't figure out what it wants to eat. Gave it calmag at 10ml/gal and it's gotten better but it's a weird one
> View attachment 4072579


Got kelp meal? Lotsa natural plant hormones, trace minerals and aminos. Boosts plant vigor too. Also has a little N, which appears you could up without problem. It’s cheap and mostly sustainable. I don’t mean to tell you how to grow lol. Good luck. Buildasoil has a great tutorial on how best to use it


----------



## higher self (Jan 13, 2018)

Chilly willy 84 said:


> How did these turn out "? I got a couple in veg


There turning out pretty good! Im week 7 so will get some pics when I can. Nothing to spectacular like I was hoping but one pheno which I believe was the runt out the pack is throwing lemon sherbert terps or somehing sweet like that. It reminds me of the scents I was getting from Gelato BX. 

I cant stop rubbing her sugar leaves lol. The other two have different smells, one more OG & cookie’ish & the other more cookie. 

As far as yields is what im not impressed with but its not horrible like most cookies imo. The Triangle Kush Cookies from Connoisseur Genetics was a lot more yielding & a prettier plant lol

I had one OG dom pheno herm up really bad! It was a rootbound from seed plant so im sending a clone through to see how it does.


----------



## Houstini (Jan 13, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Got kelp meal? Lotsa natural plant hormones, trace minerals and aminos. Boosts plant vigor too. Also has a little N, which appears you could up without problem. It’s cheap and mostly sustainable. I don’t mean to tell you how to grow lol. Good luck. Buildasoil has a great tutorial on how best to use it


I do, these are in coco dtw though and the mutant properties of this particular one are definitely the cause of my problems. Have several others that are pretty happy with the Rez feedings but this one is just all over the place and I try and tweak feedings for this one but it's straight mutant all the way. I'll flower it just to see, who knows!


----------



## Chilly willy 84 (Jan 14, 2018)

higher self said:


> There turning out pretty good! Im week 7 so will get some pics when I can. Nothing to spectacular like I was hoping but one pheno which I believe was the runt out the pack is throwing lemon sherbert terps or somehing sweet like that. It reminds me of the scents I was getting from Gelato BX.
> 
> I cant stop rubbing her sugar leaves lol. The other two have different smells, one more OG & cookie’ish & the other more cookie.
> 
> ...


So did you f2 them still?


----------



## higher self (Jan 14, 2018)

Chilly willy 84 said:


> So did you f2 them still?


No I culled the male though I should have kept one of two. So if anything I’ll reverse the best female or hit it with Jelly Breath reversed pollen. 

Honestly at this point im cookied out & cant wait for this run to be over so I can make more culls. Also have more TK crosses to run with LVTK being next up.


----------



## Chilly willy 84 (Jan 14, 2018)

higher self said:


> No I culled the male though I should have kept one of two. So if anything I’ll reverse the best female or hit it with Jelly Breath reversed pollen.
> 
> Honestly at this point im cookied out & cant wait for this run to be over so I can make more culls. Also have more TK crosses to run with LVTK being next up.


Sounds dank. Post some bud porn when you can.


----------



## higher self (Jan 14, 2018)

The one with Lemon Gelato smells


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 15, 2018)

greencropper said:


> pics?


This is 3 weeks of growth...


----------



## greencropper (Jan 15, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> This is 3 weeks of growth...
> View attachment 4073847


she looks a bit slow but too early to tell what is gonna happen with it? you never know & can only hope, she probly be fire as most DVG gear is!


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jan 16, 2018)

The mutants are ogkb phenos so those wondering or hoping don't have to anymore. What else would they be. Ogkb is mutant looking and slow growing. If you don't like that, don't worry cause the non mutant phenos are dank too.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jan 16, 2018)

Mutant OGKB phenos be the stickiest stinkiest buds.


----------



## higher self (Jan 19, 2018)

Swamps


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jan 19, 2018)

^^^ Sexy!!!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 27, 2018)

Hello all. I am just starting a half pack of DVG's Brandywine, to run in a small soil grow. Perfect germ rate so far, as 5 for 5 are now above ground. I'll post updates here when there is anything worth showing, for those interested.


----------



## higher self (Jan 27, 2018)

Swamp Things got the chop @ 63 days. Hopefully can get a lil smoke test in a week or so. Im mad I culled the males but I will hit this with my sativa male for a nice cross!

OG leaner
 
 

Cookie dom looking like the biggest yielder


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 27, 2018)

higher self said:


> Swamp Things got the chop @ 63 days. Hopefully can get a lil smoke test in a week or so. Im mad I culled the males but I will hit this with my sativa male for a nice cross!
> 
> OG leaner
> View attachment 4080111
> ...


Looking mighty fine.


----------



## higher self (Jan 27, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Looking mighty fine.




Thanks! Got another OG leaner clone in flower now as the mother plant hermed under stress, the clone is looking good to go!


----------



## Chilly willy 84 (Jan 27, 2018)

higher self said:


> Thanks! Got another OG leaner clone in flower now as the mother plant hermed under stress, the clone is looking good to go!


How's the stretch on them bitches.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 27, 2018)

higher self said:


> Thanks! Got another OG leaner clone in flower now as the mother plant hermed under stress, the clone is looking good to go!


This will be my first run with DVG gear. Excited to see the possibilities. I'll be watching your posts as well, my friend.


----------



## higher self (Jan 27, 2018)

Chilly willy 84 said:


> How's the stretch on them bitches.


Not bad at all! Next run is getting a 2 month veg to bush them out more.


----------



## Chilly willy 84 (Jan 27, 2018)

higher self said:


> Not bad at all! Next run is getting a 2 month veg to bush them out more.


That's the way to go. Don't forget to hit us with a smoke report.


----------



## higher self (Jan 27, 2018)

Chilly willy 84 said:


> That's the way to go. Don't forget to hit us with a smoke report.


No doubt! Im itching not to vape the popcorn buds for a sneak peak!


----------



## Houstini (Jan 29, 2018)

False teeth, 3 seedlings 3 weeks from drop. The smallest stalled at cots until 3 days ago. Let's see what happens!


----------



## higher self (Feb 1, 2018)

Swamp #3 Cookie Dom


----------



## the gnome (Feb 2, 2018)

Ive got a nice little posse of citrus framer F2s a few 2-3 wks in veg.
had a lot of mutant looking things here-n-there,also they were a bit rough in the germ+seedling process.
they now seem to be growing out a lot better now they've been up-potted from 16oz to 1gal containerz
anyone else working with the CF F2s ?
in hindsight wish i could've done more GPB or foul mouth. both of those stole more clients away from other peeps
than most anytyhing else


----------



## mrfreshy (Feb 3, 2018)

Here are my 2 DVG plants.

Citrus Farmer F2
12 days into flower.
Super mutant but stinky as hell, even in veg it smelled stronger than the Lemon G clone.
 

And False Teeth V3
Slow veg, and small frost dense nugs.
Day 51
 

Have a great day!


----------



## the gnome (Feb 8, 2018)

mrfreshy said:


> Here are my 2 DVG plants.
> 
> Citrus Farmer F2
> 12 days into flower.
> Super mutant but stinky as hell, even in veg it smelled stronger than the Lemon G clone.


the smell of the CF F2s even in veg puts a huge smile on my face, 
I wish it could be made into bodywash or put into a spray can. 
hard to explain the aroma coming of them, 
kinda orangey, with the smoothest light airy finish of the finest hashish ive ever had
the aroma alone is what has me excited about these,
can't imagine what it'll smell like 5wks into bloom


----------



## Houstini (Feb 11, 2018)

Mutant false teeth got pruned and trained, hopefully it starts to show some normal growth


----------



## Smoking Loon (Feb 18, 2018)

mrfreshy said:


> Here are my 2 DVG plants.
> 
> Citrus Farmer F2
> 12 days into flower.
> ...


You still have the Lemon G clone only strain? I grew that years ago and looooved it. I have a picture around here somewhere with me holding a top cola up to my face. It was bigger than my head and let me tell you, i have a mighty big head. Sadly enough I have since lost my clone.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Feb 18, 2018)

Anybody grow out Scout's Honor? Is it a low yielder? I'd assume Platinum Cookies doesn't add to the yield of Grandpa's Breath?? I don't think I saw any pics of it in this thread or DVG's Instagram. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 18, 2018)

Bubba's girl said:


> Anybody grow out Scout's Honor? Is it a low yielder? I'd assume Platinum Cookies doesn't add to the yield of Grandpa's Breath?? I don't think I saw any pics of it in this thread or DVG's Instagram. Thanks in advance.


Ask @akhiymjames hes growing it now


----------



## Bubba's girl (Feb 18, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Ask @akhiymjames hes growing it now


muchas gracias!


----------



## Houstini (Feb 18, 2018)

Mutant false teeth is starting to catch up quickly after some pruning not looking mutant at all actually! Transplanting later today


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 18, 2018)

wow. DVG really took off since I started this thread. nice to see some cups for him too!


----------



## Houstini (Feb 18, 2018)

Grandpas breath mother and father


----------



## Bubba's girl (Feb 27, 2018)

Grandpa's Breath, Grand Slam, and Foul Mouth.

Hoping for favorable f to m ratios, as I did not have great germ rate on the BG and FM, but 100% on the GS.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Feb 27, 2018)

Houstini said:


> Mutant false teeth is starting to catch up quickly after some pruning not looking mutant at all actually! Transplanting later today


Hopefully I can get my mutant Foul Mouth back on track.

False Teeth looks amazing...wish I had that one too.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Mar 4, 2018)

Here is their s1 gorilla glue. She is in a 2 gal root pouch. About 32 days. I have two of these topped once both bushes. Wish I would of put them in 5 gal. The next batch will lol. These are under 400 watts of vero29 gen 7.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Mar 7, 2018)

Anybody know much about Brandywine? More specifically, the Pink Champagne part of the cross. Leafly says Pink Champagne is GDP x Cherry Pie...but I think I read a post from DVG on Instagram saying that he's not sure what's in PC, but he's pretty sure it's got Romulan and Urkle in there. Just trying to decide my next pack of DVG.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 7, 2018)

Bubba's girl said:


> Anybody know much about Brandywine? More specifically, the Pink Champagne part of the cross. Leafly says Pink Champagne is GDP x Cherry Pie...but I think I read a post from DVG on Instagram saying that he's not sure what's in PC, but he's pretty sure it's got Romulan and Urkle in there. Just trying to decide my next pack of DVG.


read somewhere Raspberry Kush is aka Pink Champagne, Cannaventure Raspberry Kush is a good strain imo, Brandywine im guessing is no slouch either being used in some of the newer crosses by DVG!


----------



## Bubba's girl (Mar 7, 2018)

greencropper said:


> read somewhere Raspberry Kush is aka Pink Champagne, Cannaventure Raspberry Kush is a good strain imo, Brandywine im guessing is no slouch either being used in some of the newer crosses by DVG!


Yes, I've read it's aka Raspberry Kush and The Wow. Just trying to figure out the actual genetics in there. Is Leafly accurate?


----------



## limonene (Mar 7, 2018)

Bubba's girl said:


> Anybody know much about Brandywine? More specifically, the Pink Champagne part of the cross. Leafly says Pink Champagne is GDP x Cherry Pie...but I think I read a post from DVG on Instagram saying that he's not sure what's in PC, but he's pretty sure it's got Romulan and Urkle in there. Just trying to decide my next pack of DVG.


I’ve run 2 gbreath f2 phenos, 1 hotrod and 3 brandywines. Brandywine was the only one I’d run again, it was pretty dank.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Mar 7, 2018)

limonene said:


> I’ve run 2 gbreath f2 phenos, 1 hotrod and 3 brandywines. Brandywine was the only one I’d run again, it was pretty dank.


Good to know, thanks for sharing. Did she yield decently? Make any rosin? Were the granpa's breath too low yielding?


----------



## limonene (Mar 7, 2018)

Bubba's girl said:


> Good to know, thanks for sharing. Did she yield decently? Make any rosin? Were the granpa's breath too low yielding?


Grandpas breath yielded ridiculously low. Hot rod was a low yielder and yielded twice as much as gbreath haha. Brandywine weighed in decently and I thought it also had the best terps out of the 3. Bear in mind I didn’t run many seeds so im not criticizing the gene pool just talking about what I found


----------



## greencropper (Mar 7, 2018)

Bubba's girl said:


> Yes, I've read it's aka Raspberry Kush and The Wow. Just trying to figure out the actual genetics in there. Is Leafly accurate?


hmmmm not real sure about Leafly? ive got no knowledge about how accurate any of those type's of sites are?


----------



## Bubba's girl (Mar 7, 2018)

limonene said:


> Grandpas breath yielded ridiculously low. Hot rod was a low yielder and yielded twice as much as gbreath haha. Brandywine weighed in decently and I thought it also had the best terps out of the 3. Bear in mind I didn’t run many seeds so im not criticizing the gene pool just talking about what I found


Yeah, I noticed the amount of seeds you ran. 

Grandpa's breath I expect to be super low yielding. I can live with that by balancing out the grow with a better yielding strain.

I'm prolly gonna pull the trigger on Brandywine, it seems to tick the right boxes for me. Then again, I'll change my mind a few hundred times before I decide...Citrus Farmer, Scout's Honor, BrandyWine, Cherry Pie...I'll be losing sleep here.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Mar 7, 2018)

greencropper said:


> hmmmm not real sure about Leafly? ive got no knowledge about how accurate any of those type's of sites are?


I did just find a youtube review of Brandywine that also claims GDP x Cherry Pie...sounds great to me.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 7, 2018)

@Bubba's girl this is what is on Greenpoint Seeds' site, which is where I picked up a pack of DVG's Brandywine a while back. "The breeder fertilized a Pink Champagne (a.k.a. Phantom) female marijuana plant with pollen from a Grandpa’s Breath male. _Pink Champagne = Romulan x (Purple Urkle x C-99). _
Not sure of the validity, just a copy and paste that I hope is helpful.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Mar 7, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> @Bubba's girl this is what is on Greenpoint Seeds' site, which is where I picked up a pack of DVG's Brandywine a while back. "The breeder fertilized a Pink Champagne (a.k.a. Phantom) female marijuana plant with pollen from a Grandpa’s Breath male. _Pink Champagne = Romulan x (Purple Urkle x C-99). _
> Not sure of the validity, just a copy and paste that I hope is helpful.


Interesting! I've found two sources claiming GDP x Cherry Pie, but DVG saying Rom x (Urkle x C-99). I think this was bread by Ken Estes, so you'd think E would be in the know. Rom x (Urkle x C-99) sounds amazing too.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 7, 2018)

Bubba's girl said:


> Interesting! I've found two sources claiming GDP x Cherry Pie, but DVG saying Rom x (Urkle x C-99). I think this was bread by Ken Estes, so you'd think E would be in the know. Rom x (Urkle x C-99) sounds amazing too.


Exactly my thoughts. I have 5 Brandywine in veg right now, all doing great. Can't wait to see what I get.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 7, 2018)

Bubba's girl said:


> I did just find a youtube review of Brandywine that also claims GDP x Cherry Pie...sounds great to me.


while those other glamor types like Humble Pie, Foul mouth & False Teeth for good reason have stolen the limelight i had a feeling the Brandywine was a sleeper!


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 7, 2018)

Have 3 citrus farmers going. One I’m very high in becayse it have those crinkled leaves and orange smell in solo cups!!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 7, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Exactly my thoughts. I have 5 Brandywine in veg right now, all doing great. Can't wait to see what I get.


I have 3 in veg right now. They all look great


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 8, 2018)

Brandywine 2 with 1 and 3 peeking from the wings...


----------



## kingzt (Mar 8, 2018)

False teeth is amazing! Strong and tastes spectacular, it's one of those strains that will solidify your line up.


----------



## kingzt (Mar 8, 2018)

False teeth


----------



## trippnface (Mar 8, 2018)

My buddy had a humble pie he ran last year and it was the best flower squisher i have seen yet. 

every run was like squishing bubble hash. 30% for sure. super defined tasty cherry oak terps too


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Mar 8, 2018)

Got a pack of GB v3 that i just keep looking at and never popping. I think the stories of really low yield are keeping me away.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 8, 2018)

Which one of DVG strain yields the most to y’all?


----------



## greencropper (Mar 8, 2018)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Got a pack of GB v3 that i just keep looking at and never popping. I think the stories of really low yield are keeping me away.


im the same...considering what to pollen chuck it with so its offspring are beefed up a bit!...Critical Mass...Agent Orange...Copper Chem?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 8, 2018)

greencropper said:


> im the same...considering what to pollen chuck it with so its offspring are beefed up a bit!...Critical Mass...Agent Orange...Copper Chem?


Copper sounds tasty if it's anything like my keeper


----------



## Bubba's girl (Mar 8, 2018)

greencropper said:


> im the same...considering what to pollen chuck it with so its offspring are beefed up a bit!...Critical Mass...Agent Orange...Copper Chem?


I'm planning to cross it with Ghost Train Haze.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Mar 8, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Which one of DVG strain yields the most to y’all?


Seconded.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Mar 11, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> @Bubba's girl this is what is on Greenpoint Seeds' site, which is where I picked up a pack of DVG's Brandywine a while back. "The breeder fertilized a Pink Champagne (a.k.a. Phantom) female marijuana plant with pollen from a Grandpa’s Breath male. _Pink Champagne = Romulan x (Purple Urkle x C-99). _
> Not sure of the validity, just a copy and paste that I hope is helpful.


Upon further thought, it makes more sense that the genetics of Pink Champagne are Rom (Urk x c99) because if it was GDP x Cherry Pie that would be way too similar to what's in Humble Pie (Cherry Pie x Grandpa's breath). Also, Brandywine would theoretically be more purped than Humble Pie, but if you look at his Instagram pics the Humble Pies are far more purped. I only care because I'm trying to decide on my next couple packs of DVG, and I don't want them to be extremely similar.


----------



## mrfreshy (Mar 11, 2018)

I'm taking my special little stank beast Citrus Farmer to a Critical Mass male. Just popped a bunch of CMass 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 15, 2018)

Brandywine girls got some new shoes last night. Getting the flip this weekend. Also in the first picture are 2 each of GPS's Jelly Pie.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Mar 16, 2018)

Can't wait to see em bloom @Spondylo Grow


----------



## Pig4buzz (Mar 16, 2018)

Not new but gg4 s1 in 2 gal update 44 days


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 31, 2018)

my grandpas breath is a pretty cool looking mutant plant vegging her is a very slow process but i like her looks so far


----------



## Bubba's girl (Apr 6, 2018)

Houstini said:


> Mutant false teeth is starting to catch up quickly after some pruning not looking mutant at all actually! Transplanting later today


From your post I got the idea to prune my mutant Foul Mouth and it totally worked! It's been slow vegging but largely due to a weak seedling mix I used.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Apr 6, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Your bottom picture looks identical to how my grandpas breath mutant looked when i started her, i used 1 gal container too, leaf structure looks identical to what you got.
> 
> Only difference i can see is yours has a purple stem and mine has a green stem.


That purple stem is from the weak soil mix I used when they were in solo's. I put them in 1 gals CC mix and the plants have started growing much better. I hope the funky leaves stick around as it matures. And hopefully it's a she.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 17, 2018)

Brandywine around day 30 from flip. Putting on the frost and some nice smells. I popped 5 beans and got 4 females. So I am running 4 currently. All 4 very similar in size and structure, with maybe one a bit taller in the bunch. I'd call them medium in height. Very little stretch. Flowers are dense. This pheno smells somewhere between the red (cherry) and pink (limeade) now and later candy. Another one smells more of orange citrus.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Apr 17, 2018)

@Spondylo Grow , I came into this thread hoping for a Brandywine update and you didn't disappoint! Can't wait to pop mine! DVG has mentioned this one as a high yielder...even if not, looks like it will be a fast finisher. Keep us posted.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 17, 2018)

Bubba's girl said:


> @Spondylo Grow , I came into this thread hoping for a Brandywine update and you didn't disappoint! Can't wait to pop mine! DVG has mentioned this one as a high yielder...even if not, looks like it will be a fast finisher. Keep us posted.


Thank you Bubba's Girl! They are moving right along, and yes, I will keep you posted. Excited for these and very happy with what I have seen thus far!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 18, 2018)

Another picture of the Brandywine I have going now. Calendar says day 32 from flip.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 19, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Calendar says day 32


 Lotta frost for week 4!


----------



## Cold$moke (May 2, 2018)

Tagged so i dont lose this page

I started a dvg thread cause i couldnt find it haha

Anyways never ran any dvg gear.

But seeds of life had a deal that was perfect to try the gear.

Orderd dr.gonzo for 130 for a full pack
And got 6 free citrus farmer and 6 free brandywines 

Just waiting


----------



## Vato_504 (May 2, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Tagged so i dont lose this page
> 
> I started a dvg thread cause i couldnt find it haha
> 
> ...


Man I miss the good old day when dvg was 70 a pack. They done doubled in price. But I’ll pop the brandywines because people have been finding gems in those. Think they won a prize recently.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 2, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Man I miss the good old day when dvg was 70 a pack. They done doubled in price. But I’ll pop the brandywines because people have been finding gems in those. Think they won a prize recently.


I have a couple Brandywine going right nownow t will get another clone run. One looks really special. Those are some fun beans.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 3, 2018)

Some Brandywine nugs at day 45. Has been a real pleasure to grow, and I definitely plan to run more of this gear in future grows.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 3, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Some Brandywine nugs at day 45. Has been a real pleasure to grow, and I definitely plan to run more of this gear in future grows. View attachment 4130470 View attachment 4130471 View attachment 4130473 View attachment 4130475 View attachment 4130476 View attachment 4130477 View attachment 4130478 View attachment 4130479


What kind of smells


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 3, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> What kind of smells


Flower smells lean towards sweet, grapey fuel goodness. Like grape kool aid up front followed by a faint fuel aroma on the end. I feel like I smelled more cherry candy notes earlier on, but it has definitely transitioned into something with more grape nuances.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 3, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Flower smells lean towards sweet, grapey fuel goodness. Like grape kool aid up front followed by a faint fuel aroma on the end. I feel like I smelled more cherry candy notes earlier on, but it has definitely transitioned into something with more grape nuances.


Very nice , glad i got in on that deal
I tried telling a few about it but it was turned off shortly after 

Most places are selling dr.gonzo for 200 lol


----------



## Bubba's girl (May 3, 2018)

That looks amazing @Spondylo Grow 

Chunky, dense, frosty af...and to top it all of looks like an 8 weeker. 

Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 3, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Very nice , glad i got in on that deal
> I tried telling a few about it but it was turned off shortly after
> 
> Most places are selling dr.gonzo for 200 lol


Yeah, you got a nice deal for sure. I was hoping Greenpoint was going to stock them again but it does not appear that way. I got these beans at auction and with nuggets involved, so it was real cheap, lol. Would easily pay retail though. To a point. Not $200. Probably not $150, lol. Too much fire to be had for far lower prices, for me to jump on prices like that. I grow small and personal use only, though.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 3, 2018)

Bubba's girl said:


> That looks amazing @Spondylo Grow
> 
> Chunky, dense, frosty af...and to top it all of looks like an 8 weeker.
> 
> Can't wait to see the final product.


Thank you much, @Bubba's girl 
Agreed on all points. Looking like an early finish, for sure.


----------



## madininagyal (May 4, 2018)

Foul mouth nugs

Very Good potency, taste is dissapointing and Her smell after curling smell really bad like meat, i Will not keep this cut, i gavé it To my friends and Will pop the 8 left To found à keeper


----------



## Cold$moke (May 4, 2018)

It takes time for the fouls strains.to grow on you

At first your like gross.

After a few weeks when its gone though youll think about it at least once haha


Im not much for the foul ones either but ill try all of them once


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 5, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> It takes time for the fouls strains.to grow on you
> 
> At first your like gross.
> 
> ...


 I"m currently going through some Bodhi gear looking for a rotton meat pheno, yum! 

But my main (DVG related) question: So a while ago I got some GDP gear from a guy, a few Bay 11 freebie seeds he got and passed on for my first grow. I popped 2, got one male, one female. Flowered out the fem, cloned, was great. on to my 3rd grow, flowered out the mom and the clones from her, used Nectar line instead of GH line, and better experience and got an AMAZING product. Pure purple, absolutely covered in frost, stinks up the entire house like fresh tennis balls, burnt rubber, and dankness. 

NOW on to my main question. Was Bay 11 a DVG creation before he split with GDP? I fuckin' love this stuff, found 2 seeds in my last grow so I can keep her going, but I do NOT want to buy from Ken estes/GDP, but if this fire was the creation of DVG I would love to buy something similar. Thanks, early morning rant complete.


----------



## madininagyal (May 5, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> It takes time for the fouls strains.to grow on you
> 
> At first your like gross.
> 
> ...


I still have 8 seed left to find one to please me and a pack of brandywine so im not worried, but since ive heard so many good report on foul mouth is was expect much more from it


----------



## Yodaweed (May 5, 2018)

Grandpa's breath is a straight up mutant, looks awesome but weirdest plant i have ever grown, leafs have a weird crinkle and look to them(very healthy plant), grows very unusual.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 5, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> I still have 8 seed left to find one to please me and a pack of brandywine so im not worried, but since ive heard so many good report on foul mouth is was expect much more from it


Some reports are blown out of proportion and dishonest.


You gotta find the reports by those whoe arent affraid to tell it like it is.....im sure you know 

Ive fallen victim to hype before as well.


As far as meaty strains i did one by tga that was pretty foul although i dont remeber which one.
Its getting hard for me to remember all the strains ive tried lmao


----------



## Amos Otis (May 5, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Its getting hard for me to remember all the strains ive tried lmao


That's one of the reasons I authored a thread on RIU. Lots of us post harvest pics there, but it's also a means for me to catalog all but the very worst. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/new-harvest-pics-miscellaneous-breeders.851217/


----------



## Cold$moke (May 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> That's one of the reasons I authored a thread on RIU. Lots of us post harvest pics there, but it's also a means for me to catalog all but the very worst.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/new-harvest-pics-miscellaneous-breeders.851217/


I kow i been watching over there like a creep 

Was going to tell you to check out my grow if you need any more testers haha

Im going to be building a seed running getup


----------



## Amos Otis (May 5, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I kow i been watching over there like a creep
> 
> Was going to tell you to check out my grow if you need any more testers haha
> 
> Im going to be building a seed running getup


Definitely send me a link if you've got a journal in progress, amigo.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 18, 2018)

Brandywine at the end of week 8.


----------



## Houstini (May 19, 2018)

Sorry about blurple. Grandpas breath 7.5 weeks coco cut I gave a buddy


----------



## Bubba's girl (May 24, 2018)

Houstini said:


> View attachment 4138158 View attachment 4138158 View attachment 4138159
> Sorry about blurple. Grandpas breath 7.5 weeks coco cut I gave a buddy


Looks super fire but super low yielder, as others have said.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 25, 2018)

Brandywine


----------



## Craigson (May 25, 2018)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I"m currently going through some Bodhi gear looking for a rotton meat pheno, yum!
> 
> But my main (DVG related) question: So a while ago I got some GDP gear from a guy, a few Bay 11 freebie seeds he got and passed on for my first grow. I popped 2, got one male, one female. Flowered out the fem, cloned, was great. on to my 3rd grow, flowered out the mom and the clones from her, used Nectar line instead of GH line, and better experience and got an AMAZING product. Pure purple, absolutely covered in frost, stinks up the entire house like fresh tennis balls, burnt rubber, and dankness.
> 
> NOW on to my main question. Was Bay 11 a DVG creation before he split with GDP? I fuckin' love this stuff, found 2 seeds in my last grow so I can keep her going, but I do NOT want to buy from Ken estes/GDP, but if this fire was the creation of DVG I would love to buy something similar. Thanks, early morning rant complete.


I was reading that Bay 11 is actuslly Bodhis Appalachia Cut but someone re-named it and won a cup with it. Frig where the hell did i read that..


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 25, 2018)

Craigson said:


> I was reading that Bay 11 is actuslly Bodhis Appalachia Cut but someone re-named it and won a cup with it. Frig where the hell did i read that..


Yup. Ken submitted Appalachia he got from Bodhi under another name and won a cup with it. Then bred it to some OG or GDP to produce the Bay 11 seeds. Shady as hell.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (May 25, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Yup. Ken submitted Appalachia he got from Bodhi under another name and won a cup with it. Then bred it to some OG or GDP to produce the Bay 11 seeds. Shady as hell.


Well, I'm actually growing out some more Bay 11 seeds right now, and I have Appalachian super skunk flowering in the other tent, so i'll have to look for similarities. DAmn ken, I dont think I've heard a good thing about you. 

edit: apparently bay 11 is a cross of an "unknown" strain and GDP. so yeah probably bodhi's Appalachia


----------



## dstroy (May 29, 2018)

Humble pie day 2 12/12 1 plant stuffed into a 4x4

She didn’t mind getting bent and snapped into place too much. Pretty vigorous plant, outgrew it’s siblings by a lot. I got a few mutants and some males, this was the only “normal” female.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jun 4, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Brandywine View attachment 4141546


You must be getting close to puffing on this, hope to see some nug shots!


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jun 4, 2018)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4142904
> 
> Humble pie day 2 12/12 1 plant stuffed into a 4x4
> 
> She didn’t mind getting bent and snapped into place too much. Pretty vigorous plant, outgrew it’s siblings by a lot. I got a few mutants and some males, this was the only “normal” female.


Lookin forward to see how this turns out as well. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 4, 2018)

Bubba's girl said:


> You must be getting close to puffing on this, hope to see some nug shots!


Yes, very close! Have been so busy with other things that I just let them keep going for a bit. 10 weeks now. Going to try and make time to harvest this week or weekend, hopefully! Will definitely post nug shots! Here is one I took yesterday.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jun 4, 2018)

@Spondylo Grow that is gonna be some very narcotic type stuff. Lookin forward to the final results! I'd wish ya luck but at this point you won't be needing it.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 4, 2018)

Bubba's girl said:


> @Spondylo Grow that is gonna be some very narcotic type stuff. Lookin forward to the final results! I'd wish ya luck but at this point you won't be needing it.


That is what I was hoping to achieve with this, a heavy stone. Thank you @Bubba's girl !


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 4, 2018)

@Spondylo Grow That Brandywine looks amazing. I'll have to look into some of that.
Subbed up on the thread.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 4, 2018)

Day 9 of flowering for DVG humble pie

 
 

Stretching a bit, like 1.5-2.5” between nodes, growing way fast at night. It’s been really vigorous since sprouting, which is nice, cause I hacked it to pieces to get it under the net.


----------



## Houstini (Jun 4, 2018)

Grandpas breath gnarly little rocks of goodness. 2 phenoes


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 9, 2018)

Took down my Brandywine last night. Just a handful of small girls, ran in 2 gallon pots of a basic soil mix. They all did pretty well and turned out surprisingly similar. Looking forward to seeing how they smoke.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 9, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Took down my Brandywine last night. Just a handful of small girls, ran in 2 gallon pots of a basic soil mix. They all did pretty well and turned out surprisingly similar. Looking forward to seeing how they smoke. View attachment 4148512 View attachment 4148513 View attachment 4148514 View attachment 4148515 View attachment 4148516 View attachment 4148517 View attachment 4148519 View attachment 4148520


Can’t wait to hear how they smoke and see what they look like dry.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 9, 2018)

Just gonna keep it weekly from here so I don’t clutter up the thread, and the weeks line up 

DVG humble pie day 14 of flowering


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jun 11, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Took down my Brandywine last night. Just a handful of small girls, ran in 2 gallon pots of a basic soil mix. They all did pretty well and turned out surprisingly similar. Looking forward to seeing how they smoke. View attachment 4148512 View attachment 4148513 View attachment 4148514 View attachment 4148515 View attachment 4148516 View attachment 4148517 View attachment 4148519 View attachment 4148520


That Brandywine looks like it should tick all the boxes for me. Well done! Eric wasn't bs'ing when he recommended this one for yield.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jun 11, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Just gonna keep it weekly from here so I don’t clutter up the thread, and the weeks line up
> 
> DVG humble pie day 14 of flowering
> 
> View attachment 4148566 View attachment 4148567 View attachment 4148568 View attachment 4148569


I'd love to see weekly updates on your Humble Pie, the frost is already coming on strong!


----------



## dstroy (Jun 16, 2018)

Week 3 DVG humble pie


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jun 17, 2018)

^ Caked out leaves at week 3, gotta love it.

Anybody else finding the OGKB leaved pheno's taking forever to sex? I've sexed all my regular looking pheno's a month ago, but my OGKB pheno's aren't showing yet...really hoping those are girls.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 17, 2018)

I just chopped down my grandpas breath, it is a very sweet smelling plant, not huge nugs but they are super dense. Yield was decent but not great.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jun 17, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I just chopped down my grandpas breath, it is a very sweet smelling plant, not huge nugs but they are super dense. Yield was decent but not great.


Some nug pics would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 23, 2018)

Week 4 DVG humble pie


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jun 25, 2018)

It's about to get real interesting in here @dstroy 

What size pot are you growin in? And what type of nutes? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 25, 2018)

Bubba's girl said:


> It's about to get real interesting in here @dstroy
> 
> What size pot are you growin in? And what type of nutes? Thanks in advance.


High pressure aeroponics 5 gallon bucket, greenleaf nutrients mega crop at 6g/gal. No problem.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jun 25, 2018)

dstroy said:


> High pressure aeroponics 5 gallon bucket, greenleaf nutrients mega crop at 6g/gal. No problem.


Well done bushing out that single plant to fill the tent.


----------



## Houstini (Jun 25, 2018)

False teeth (smaller) and grandpas breath tested phenoes getting a nice Oregon outdoor run


----------



## QGrowsTheDank (Jun 28, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Took down my Brandywine last night. Just a handful of small girls, ran in 2 gallon pots of a basic soil mix. They all did pretty well and turned out surprisingly similar. Looking forward to seeing how they smoke.


Those look great! When did you start to see the purpling on your Brandywine and/or Grandpas Breath?

I'm growing both, with my GPA Breath going into 9 weeks tomorrow. The top fan leaves are turning yellow, almost entirely yellow in some cases. But no purple colors. I'm wondering if that comes in closer to week 10?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 28, 2018)

QGrowsTheDank said:


> Those look great! When did you start to see the purpling on your Brandywine and/or Grandpas Breath?
> 
> I'm growing both, with my GPA Breath going into 9 weeks tomorrow. The top fan leaves are turning yellow, almost entirely yellow in some cases. But no purple colors. I'm wondering if that comes in closer to week 10?


Hey, thanks a lot, Q. 
These Brandywine girls all started purpling by the beginning of week 7.


----------



## QGrowsTheDank (Jun 28, 2018)

Interesting, I wonder why mine haven't at all? This is only my 2nd grow ever so please forgive the potentially dumb question - What should I takeaway from this situation, where mine haven't purpled at all where others had done so about 2wks prior to mine?

(I'm growing in soil, using synthetic nutrients, started flushing 2/3rds the way through week 7)


----------



## provider (Jun 29, 2018)

QGrowsTheDank said:


> Interesting, I wonder why mine haven't at all? This is only my 2nd grow ever so please forgive the potentially dumb question - What should I takeaway from this situation, where mine haven't purpled at all where others had done so about 2wks prior to mine?
> 
> (I'm growing in soil, using synthetic nutrients, started flushing 2/3rds the way through week 7)


There are green phenos that won't change color unless you give them cold temps and heavy flush, even with these conditions mine stays green.


----------



## QGrowsTheDank (Jun 29, 2018)

provider said:


> There are green phenos that won't change color unless you give them cold temps and heavy flush, even with these conditions mine stays green.


Thanks! Glad it's not a sign of me doing something wrong 


Some relevant news: Shango Los from Shaping Fire just interviewed Eric from DVG! Check out the podcast that just came out last night (I'm a noob and I can't post a link, so just check out Shaping Fire com  )


----------



## dstroy (Jun 30, 2018)

Week 5 humble pie


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jul 4, 2018)

@Spondylo Grow you must be puffing that Brandywine by now? Can we get some nug pics and a very brief smoke report? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sourgummy (Jul 5, 2018)

Humble Pie getting insane over here. Candy almost tropical cherry smell. It’s amazing.


----------



## QGrowsTheDank (Jul 6, 2018)

Here’s my Grandpa’s Breath F2 v4 in week 10. I think she’s a few days away from harvest


----------



## dstroy (Jul 7, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> View attachment 4160705
> Humble Pie getting insane over here. Candy almost tropical cherry smell. It’s amazing.


Nice


----------



## dstroy (Jul 7, 2018)

Week 6 humble pie


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 14, 2018)

Bubba's girl said:


> @Spondylo Grow you must be puffing that Brandywine by now? Can we get some nug pics and a very brief smoke report? Thanks in advance.


Hey, @Bubba's girl , sorry it's taken me a while to reply to this. 
I harvested everything (Brandywine) the last week of June, so it's all been in jars about 2 weeks now. I'd say I have two different phenos here, with the first (1st 4 pics) leaning more toward the father (Grandpa's Breath). The yield was slightly less, though not by much. I originally thought the nose on this pheno was pretty bland, and then with the first taste, I didn't feel much different. It just didn't have a lot going on. But now after a couple of weeks, I would completely retract that statement, and say that the smell and taste has really started to come through, and it is very kush and earth tone dominant. Not much fruit or sweetness detected at all. The potency is very good. A stellar, knockout stone, which is what I had hopes for, above all else. 
Last 3 pics are of the other pheno I had, which leaned more toward the Pink Champagne. Larger yield of bigger buds, but again, not by much. All plants were very close to uniform in growth and structure. This pheno however, smells and tastes incredible. The floral grape scents have been strong all through growth, but to say it smells and tastes of grape taffy now, would be an understatement. Just opening a jar, it floods my entire house of grape, reminds me of Big League Chew bubblegum. Insanely sweet and flavorful. Potency did not suffer a bit either. Just as good on the stone, just a different terp profile, imo.


----------



## dstroy (Jul 14, 2018)

Week 7 humble pie


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 15, 2018)

Grandpa's Breath F2, it's very fruity and tropical.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Jul 16, 2018)

Those nugs look absolutely amazing @Spondylo Grow

That grape flavor is my current fave, just what I'm lookin for.

Mine are just starting to show sex now, hope within the week they'll be sexed and up potted, then 2 weeks to flip.

Maybe I should get Citrus Farmer too, need some oranges to go with them grapes n cherries (humble pie).


----------



## Houstini (Jul 16, 2018)

The flavor of the Grandpas breath was so awesome, had to run both phenoes outdoor


----------



## QGrowsTheDank (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi all, just finished trimming my first run of Grandpa's Breath F2v4.

My pheno was yellow and wasn't ready to harvest until Day 65. The yield feels somewhat low, considering I vegged it for 8 weeks, but this is also my 2nd grow ever..so I don't have much of to reference 

The total dry yield is roughly 2.5oz.

The fragrance is super interesting. It's definitely a mix of OG Kush, a fuely smell, but you're also hit with a citrus like smell. And the smoke tastes exactly the same, and very strongly so.

The high is an interesting calm head high, where I feel very clear headed but a little spacey feeling at the same time. It's an interesting experience, a mix of OG Kush and GDP.


























I've got a second Grandpa's Breath and one Brandywine in week 9 right now, I'll probably end up pulling them around Day 65 as well.

You can follow me on Instagram to follow my grows: https://instagram.com/qgrowsthedank


----------



## dstroy (Jul 25, 2018)

Started harvesting the DVG Humble Pie on day 53 of 12/12...

The garden is doing fine, I'm doing what I did last time and taking stuff as it becomes ripe.

IDK why but this plant the lowers beefed up fine but were really light in color until they spend a few days under the light.

It's a nice uplifting high from this one, good for daytime not too heavy. It's a mood lifter, but if you try and smoke a few bowls it'll still knock you out.

The high isn't distracting if that makes sense, you keep your focus but feel lighter.

It's loud, and smells kinda like pine and fruit with sausagey undertone when it's fresh cut, don't know what it smells like after being stored yet.

It is VERY tasty, you get some fuel up front at first but as it goes on it takes on this spicy berry taste that everyone likes. I'm glad cause I was expecting it to be potent and not taste good because in veg it smelled unpleasant.

5-10 hits from the vaporizer last a couple hours, if you're about a 3-4/10 on the pain scale, probably less if you're more.

I'll take a pic of what I jar up later, got some dry stuff that needs trimmed. Dense hard nugs, lots of resin, can vape on it for a while.

Yield is gonna be moderate, from this first run in my 4x4 I estimate I'm going to pull 2 1/2 gallon jars of buds and 2-3 gallon bags of trim. It's good with an interesting high, and tastes good, it's worth running IMHO. I'm going to run it again.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 1, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Started harvesting the DVG Humble Pie on day 53 of 12/12...
> 
> The garden is doing fine, I'm doing what I did last time and taking stuff as it becomes ripe.
> 
> ...



Interesting you got a daytime smoke. My Humble Pies turned out all indica leaners as expected. Definitely a later in the day strain only. I am actually testing to find which one is best, and I cant use them until later in the day since it will knock you out or at least make you lay down. Smells have been fantastic especially on the plant. Humble Pie is fantastic. Mine went 64 days. The buds are covered in trichomes, they look fake. I highly recommend growing this strain. It just so happens so far my best looking one is the best in about every way. A few levels above potency wise than the other couple phenos I had. Easy to grow once it is in flower too. May have vegged slow, but way worth it.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 1, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Interesting you got a daytime smoke. My Humble Pies turned out all indica leaners as expected. Definitely a later in the day strain only. I am actually testing to find which one is best, and I cant use them until later in the day since it will knock you out or at least make you lay down. Smells have been fantastic especially on the plant. Humble Pie is fantastic. Mine went 64 days. The buds are covered in trichomes, they look fake. I highly recommend growing this strain. It just so happens so far my best looking one is the best in about every way. A few levels above potency wise than the other couple phenos I had. Easy to grow once it is in flower too. May have vegged slow, but way worth it.


I’ve only got one pheno, that was done in about 53 days, but I harvest when the buds are ripe so I’m still picking. End up with more for my space that way.

I’m running it again, got a clone in my veg tent that is ready to go into the flower tent under the net, just have to finish harvesting this plant first.

Then I’ll finish the rest of the pack and hopefully get some more ladies to flower. Got half left I think.

It’s really a great high, interesting for sure.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 21, 2018)

Brandywine day 24

Pheno 1 
 

Pheno 2
 


Both


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 23, 2018)

Brandywine

Day 39


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 22, 2018)

Brandywine #2 --- Taken Day 55

Delicious. 

Smoke report and better pics to come


----------



## dstroy (Oct 20, 2018)

Week 2 12/12 humble pie


----------



## Houstini (Oct 29, 2018)

I’m sorry if it breaks forum rules but this breeder has berated and bullied me ever since I purchased seeds from him. I’ve posted updates of my grows here and on IG. IT REALLY SUCKS THAT E’s BAD ATTITUDE GOT ME TO THIS POINT. How should I deal with a grievance with a breeder? I have screenshots of months of shit talking by E


----------



## Anothermeduser (Oct 29, 2018)

Houstini said:


> I’m sorry if it breaks forum rules but this breeder has berated and bullied me ever since I purchased seeds from him. I’ve posted updates of my grows here and on IG. IT REALLY SUCKS THAT E’s BAD ATTITUDE GOT ME TO THIS POINT. How should I deal with a grievance with a breeder? I have screenshots of months of shit talking by E


Block him on ig and forget about it, quite posting and grow more, tomorrow no one gives a shit, don't post drama on interweb for a happy time, he's a retard, disregard retard input. Just my opinion, carry on, I don't post his strains as I don't want to advertise for him myself


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 29, 2018)

Houstini said:


> I’m sorry if it breaks forum rules but this breeder has berated and bullied me ever since I purchased seeds from him. I’ve posted updates of my grows here and on IG. IT REALLY SUCKS THAT E’s BAD ATTITUDE GOT ME TO THIS POINT. How should I deal with a grievance with a breeder? I have screenshots of months of shit talking by E


So how is he bullying you?


----------



## Houstini (Oct 29, 2018)

More generally rude than anything. My false teeth and grandpas breath were borderline immature so I asked about it. That conversation ended badly. 

I had some of his plants in the garden this year that I was excited about and sent him some pictures, we had good conversations. 

When I pulled my last grandpas breath down it yielded less than 1/2 of everything else. I asked if he had any other strains that had the yield as well as the frost. Sent him pictures of top kola and told me I could have done better and that grandpas breath is definitely a yielder. 

This is a kind rendition. I’m going to take previously given advice and block and ignore. Guy seriously rubs me the wrong way. I’ll grow out the rest of what I got someday but I don’t think it’s a good way to treat your customer base.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 29, 2018)

The humble pie I’ve got yields ok. Not great but not painful either, pretty middle of the road in my limited experience.

Am I going to buy any more dvg gear? No, but I’ll keep this one around because it’s pretty unique in flavor and medicinal qualities. It’s very uplifting and mildly sedating. It’s gentle if that makes sense? It really helps with nausea.

This one is week 3 12/12
 
 

Need some calmag too I guess.


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 29, 2018)

Sucks to hear that @Houstini n kinda wanted to buy some more of his gear but now im not to sure.


----------



## Strainwyze (Oct 31, 2018)

Blazin Purps said:


> Flipped my Grandpas Breath F2's yesterday!


Yeah that whole list of 13 strains @Velvet Elvis originally posted DVG made with grandpas breath is neat to me , so im guessing i should keep any males i find in them eh ?


----------



## Strainwyze (Oct 31, 2018)

Houstini said:


> I’m sorry if it breaks forum rules but this breeder has berated and bullied me ever since I purchased seeds from him. I’ve posted updates of my grows here and on IG. IT REALLY SUCKS THAT E’s BAD ATTITUDE GOT ME TO THIS POINT. How should I deal with a grievance with a breeder? I have screenshots of months of shit talking by E


He's a Cunt !
Tried telling me I 
"Couldn't Breed with His Grandpas Breath" 


LMFAO 

Fuck you Pal

Actually gonna Re-create 11 outta his 13 GB crosses cause i have most of those parent strains already and can easily get the rest !!!!! 

So fuck him bro


----------



## Anothermeduser (Oct 31, 2018)

Strainwyze said:


> He's a Cunt !
> Tried telling me I
> "Couldn't Breed with His Grandpas Breath"
> 
> ...


Yea, he really turned me off shitting on greenrebel farms on ig over him useing grandpas breath to breed, green rebel is Mota rebel, he sold the company and started geeen rebel, I got a few of his grandpa breath crosses was planning on some dungeon vault but after seeing his persona he emulates I realized I would rather support someone ealse, here's a shot of greenrebels grandpas breath x shoreline 6 weeks in

Dungeon vault as well offers free seeds to commercial growers but is one of the higher priced breeders, certainly not working for the people, fuck him, Canna is for the people carried by the people, any corporations and corporate
Support is a parasitic entity, the people's plant is free, fuck those trying to control it with words, and laws, the weed doesn't need legalization, the parasites need legalization to make it acceptable to associate with


----------



## Strainwyze (Nov 1, 2018)

Anothermeduser said:


> Yea, he really turned me off shitting on greenrebel farms on ig over him useing grandpas breath to breed, green rebel is Mota rebel, he sold the company and started geeen rebel, I got a few of his grandpa breath crosses was planning on some dungeon vault but after seeing his persona he emulates I realized I would rather support someone ealse, here's a shot of greenrebels grandpas breath x shoreline 6 weeks in
> 
> Dungeon vault as well offers free seeds to commercial growers but is one of the higher priced breeders, certainly not working for the people, fuck him, Canna is for the people carried by the people, any corporations and corporate
> Support is a parasitic entity, the people's plant is free, fuck those trying to control it with words, and laws, the weed doesn't need legalization, the parasites need legalization to make it acceptable to associate with


Tried telling me he could ruin me as a breeder 
Not possible ! Why you say ? 

Cause im The U.s. Distributor for Multiple Major seed breeders overseas & THE ONLY ONE they have over here At That! 
So not only do i breed & own 2 brands & have my hands in 2 more but Im A Seed Vendor Myself & He is most definitely a Toolbag & clearly delusional thinking he can stop us 

& the Fact he got on not by working hard
but by running someone else's name thru the dirt who happens to be wheelchair bound speaks Volumes to me about who he is as an individual 
A shitty individual!!!!!!

That being said IMA keep working hard & I'd Love to see him Come to the Proving Grounds Cup in Maine Next Year so he can get sent home packing and crying with ZERO Awards Cause There's 6 of us Local Breeders in Maine That Would Absolutely Crush him & i Aint even speaking on Behalf of myself when i say it

He's a scumbag & don't deserve anyone's business and i told him this , if you didn't want people breeding with it then don't fucking let it out its simple , I Told him I wasn't gonna breed with it at first because all of my Alien Tech Lines Crush His GB but then he got Tool-ish with me so i Told him i was Gonna Release the same shit at half cost just to piss him off 

If someone isn't disrespectful to you first why act that way towards someone ? 
I say stop giving this colostomy bag your business & spend your money elsewhere with someone with some morals 

Im outta this shitshow 
Cheerz y'all


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 11, 2018)

So pumped this is in! Germ'n soon!!!


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 11, 2018)

Anothermeduser said:


> Yea, he really turned me off shitting on greenrebel farms on ig over him useing grandpas breath to breed, green rebel is Mota rebel, he sold the company and started geeen rebel, I got a few of his grandpa breath crosses was planning on some dungeon vault but after seeing his persona he emulates I realized I would rather support someone ealse, here's a shot of greenrebels grandpas breath x shoreline 6 weeks in
> 
> Dungeon vault as well offers free seeds to commercial growers but is one of the higher priced breeders, certainly not working for the people, fuck him, Canna is for the people carried by the people, any corporations and corporate
> Support is a parasitic entity, the people's plant is free, fuck those trying to control it with words, and laws, the weed doesn't need legalization, the parasites need legalization to make it acceptable to associate with


If you sell regular seeds expect people to use them for breeding projects, sounds like the dude is a bit of a dick.

When i buy beans and i want to breed, i'm not asking permission. I paid for them.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 11, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> If you sell regular seeds expect people to use them for breeding projects, sounds like the dude is a bit of a dick.
> 
> When i buy beans and i want to breed, i'm not asking permission. I paid for them.


I didn't know people were acting like that. Sounds like peoples egos are getting a bit big. Especially since most of the the current breeders shit is pollen chucked from some other breeders gear, right? No one really owns shit.


----------



## texasjack (Nov 14, 2018)

All these companies are going to be gone once full legalization happens. Ever notice how expensive tomato seeds are? That's what's coming.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 14, 2018)

Houstini said:


> More generally rude than anything. My false teeth and grandpas breath were borderline immature so I asked about it. That conversation ended badly.
> 
> I had some of his plants in the garden this year that I was excited about and sent him some pictures, we had good conversations.
> 
> ...


I sort of remember the conversation... You have to understand it is my goal to please everyone and take care of each person. Some people make it hard, some people have horrible people skills and that doesn't work well with me... I give away so much free stuff and replace packs when there are issues as well as for other reasons. One thing I can say is not everyone is the same caliber grower as the next guy/girl. I don't remember how sour our conversation got, and we don't need to hash it out here again, but I am sorry for offending you.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 14, 2018)

texasjack said:


> All these companies are going to be gone once full legalization happens. Ever notice how expensive tomato seeds are? That's what's coming.


Wrong. We are all going legal and will eventually be bought out by bigger companies. Some will willingly sell, others will have made a name in the market and their products will stay in demand.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 14, 2018)

Strainwyze said:


> He's a Cunt !
> Tried telling me I
> "Couldn't Breed with His Grandpas Breath"
> 
> ...


LOL you again. I didn't say you couldn't breed with my gear... matter of fact I welcome it. What I did say was I wasn't gonna front you seeds. I don't consign gear. You have a new IG account and was asking to sell my seeds, but wanted me to drop ship while you made money off me. You're insane. I also said I have enough vendors and don't need anymore. Especially one who is breeding with my seeds and openly trying to knock them off! Listen to you. You're knocking off my seeds and looking for my others so you can work them too? Get to work, I have plenty more done and while you're playing DVG Jr. I'll be selling my new releases while you're focused on the past. BTW. Who's buying your seeds? #keeptryingtroll


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 14, 2018)

Anothermeduser said:


> Yea, he really turned me off shitting on greenrebel farms on ig over him useing grandpas breath to breed, green rebel is Mota rebel, he sold the company and started geeen rebel, I got a few of his grandpa breath crosses was planning on some dungeon vault but after seeing his persona he emulates I realized I would rather support someone ealse, here's a shot of greenrebels grandpas breath x shoreline 6 weeks in
> 
> Dungeon vault as well offers free seeds to commercial growers but is one of the higher priced breeders, certainly not working for the people, fuck him, Canna is for the people carried by the people, any corporations and corporate
> Support is a parasitic entity, the people's plant is free, fuck those trying to control it with words, and laws, the weed doesn't need legalization, the parasites need legalization to make it acceptable to associate with


I got upset with him cause he crosses his entire new line with my grandpas breath and didn't tell me what he was planning. I was also upset cause he did that and didn't test ANYTHING. NOT ONE. So when and if his line has issues, my name/brand/strains get mentioned with negativity. 
Also, my seeds go for $80-150 and come with free seeds... I'm hardly the most expensive or even close to it. You are entitled to your opinion and I'm sorry if I upset you or you just don't like me. Saul Goodman.


----------



## Houstini (Nov 14, 2018)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> I sort of remember the conversation... You have to understand it is my goal to please everyone and take care of each person. Some people make it hard, some people have horrible people skills and that doesn't work well with me... I give away so much free stuff and replace packs when there are issues as well as for other reasons. One thing I can say is not everyone is the same caliber grower as the next guy/girl. I don't remember how sour our conversation got, and we don't need to hash it out here again, but I am sorry for offending you.


Thank you for your courteous response. Much appreciated. My grandpas breath I dubbed tiny cookie pheno has great flavor and affect, only ever wanted to give feedback not ever be negative. Sometimes I forget the hustle ya gotta keep your guard up, not everyone is a shithead or looking for handouts though.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Nov 14, 2018)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> I got upset with him cause he crosses his entire new line with my grandpas breath and didn't tell me what he was planning. I was also upset cause he did that and didn't test ANYTHING. NOT ONE. So when and if his line has issues, my name/brand/strains get mentioned with negativity.
> Also, my seeds go for $80-150 and come with free seeds... I'm hardly the most expensive or even close to it. You are entitled to your opinion and I'm sorry if I upset you or you just don't like me. Saul Goodman.


I appreciate the response and explanation.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 15, 2018)

Houstini said:


> Thank you for your courteous response. Much appreciated. My grandpas breath I dubbed tiny cookie pheno has great flavor and affect, only ever wanted to give feedback not ever be negative. Sometimes I forget the hustle ya gotta keep your guard up, not everyone is a shithead or looking for handouts though.


you said it... I deal with so many scam artists and people out to basically never pay for seeds again. I give away almost as much as I sell essentially and want each and every person happy with my seeds. While being a hot head doesn't help in any situation, I can admit that it's needed at times to set ground rules. Id love to hear more about your experience with GB as well as the others.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 15, 2018)

Anothermeduser said:


> I appreciate the response and explanation.


I usually have a motive for each and every single thing I do. Logging into here after being gone for well over a year I expected some negativity and to find some drama. I tried to speak with Green Rebel about the situation and he played dumb like why would I be upset with you dropping an entire line with my male and not having it be a collaboration or even testing the seeds before dropping them. He literally had pregnant plants and with not enough time to dry/germinate/grow has a scheduled release for the following Michigan cup. Where has that ever been okay? I have a ton of stuff sitting here that will sell out in a heartbeat, but I'm sitting on them cause nothing goes out untested.


----------



## Strainwyze (Nov 16, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> If you sell regular seeds expect people to use them for breeding projects, sounds like the dude is a bit of a dick.
> 
> When i buy beans and i want to breed, i'm not asking permission. I paid for them.


Amen !!!!! 
If you don't want people breeding with it don't let it out simple as that , my wife just started growing and she's a noob and she can grasp that concept so how cant everyone else???? 

It's all good 
I got better project in the works anyway 
Breeding with Some Alien Males , Ocean grown males , my males , & some dosiogkb males so I'm good regardless


----------



## Strainwyze (Nov 16, 2018)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> LOL you again. I didn't say you couldn't breed with my gear... matter of fact I welcome it. What I did say was I wasn't gonna front you seeds. I don't consign gear. You have a new IG account and was asking to sell my seeds, but wanted me to drop ship while you made money off me. You're insane. I also said I have enough vendors and don't need anymore. Especially one who is breeding with my seeds and openly trying to knock them off! Listen to you. You're knocking off my seeds and looking for my others so you can work them too? Get to work, I have plenty more done and while you're playing DVG Jr. I'll be selling my new releases while you're focused on the past. BTW. Who's buying your seeds? #keeptryingtroll


Playing DVG Junior ? LMFAO ! Right 
My Homies Run all the events locally , and yeah I was new to IG but hey All The People That Are better breeders than you "front me seeds" as you call it !!!! It's actually called consignment & People see the site , see how hard I work and appreciate the vision ! 
Like I said before maybe in the future I'll send you some bread for some seeds but I probably won't need to , I could drop ship your gear anyway As I Know Where to get a bunch cheap so I DONT NEED YOU ! 

That being said our conversation did go from sour to civil but the fact of the matter are right above my posts , you claim to help people but you are shitty towards people , did you know I took a bunch of losses due to a fire recently ? Nah you didn't , you help so many people supposedly ??? 
Yeah me too big whoop it's part of the game , Do You Have Any Clue How Hard it is to Run a Legit Seedbank with 4 people ? ? ?

You did basically tell me I couldn't make fucking f3 seeds for myself 
Enough said 

I ain't chiming on about it 
You Lack More than people skills 
Compassion
Wisdom
Understanding

Shit , The List Would Never End & I Got Shit to Do ! 
And when I drop all my Alien Tech Crosses Feel free to Breed with em Y'all 
Peace y'all


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 16, 2018)

Link to your seedbank?


----------



## Strainwyze (Nov 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Link to your seedbank?


Do believe that ain't allowed because I'm not an official RIU advertiser , correct me if I'm wrong @Heisenbeans maybe you can chime in & clarify ?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 16, 2018)

Strainwyze said:


> Do believe that ain't allowed because I'm not an official RIU advertiser , correct me if I'm wrong @Heisenbeans maybe you can chime in & clarify ?


So pm it to me and I'll post it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 16, 2018)

So you don't have a seedbank. That's what I thought.
Thanks for the message...I guess


----------



## Strainwyze (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Im not sure what is going on. Strainwise deleted his post listing all his new fire gear and I laughed at after DVG posted, it gives a funny appearance now since he deleted his post. No I dont' have a seedbank, but it looks like strainwise is fixin to start one with some brand spankin new alien tech genetics, oh wait, those been around awhile, lol. Other than that, Im not sure whatssup


Besides you being Trollish & trying to get me banned Along with @Tangerine_ right ? 
Yeah not falling for that shit again 
Get a Moderator to answer the question or No Link for you


----------



## Strainwyze (Nov 16, 2018)

Go peep all my pics of my Budz at the farm , can't say I'm not competent so I see y'all got no lives 
I'm gonna go back to living mine & working !!!!! 
When y'all can get my question answered by a mod well take it from there 
& @Bodyne aka King of All Trolls , I'll be sure when I use the Alien Tech male here soon I'll make a thread and start off on here with a bang !!!
Trolls don't phase me nomore cause I'm too busy getting to the bag ! 
Get off DVGs nuts Please , he ain't JJnyc , krome , ograskal , Shanti or Mike from exotic so I could care less about unstable GB , I made the point that if I wanted to be a douche I could ""Play DVG Jr.""" As he calls it but I'm too busy actually doing work on my own shit 
Cheerz


----------



## dstroy (Nov 16, 2018)

Strainwyze said:


> Besides you being Trollish & trying to get me banned Along with @Tangerine_ right ?
> Yeah not falling for that shit again
> Get a Moderator to answer the question or No Link for you


No, she thinks you don't have a seedbank. So PM it to her, and she'll post it.


----------



## Strainwyze (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Tang, I had him on ignore, that was the miscommunication. I guess he got mad I lol'd. Don't really care. but yea, I see now what the deal is. Nobody trying to get anyone banned, just having a good laugh, jeez. Don't take yourself so serious, SW. Life is too short. I'd tell ya straight to your fucking face if I reported you, strain, trust.


Pull up anytime & say it to my face buddy I Love grappling , feel free to hit me up if your ever in central Maine


----------



## Strainwyze (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Tang, I had him on ignore, that was the miscommunication. I guess he got mad I lol'd. Don't really care. but yea, I see now what the deal is. Nobody trying to get anyone banned, just having a good laugh, jeez. Don't take yourself so serious, SW. Life is too short. I'd tell ya straight to your fucking face if I reported you, strain, trust.


And yeah life is too short so I'm off to tend to plants n smoke some distills cause I got a huge pheno hunt going right now , geez I gotta post some pics soon to keep the Trolls away


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 16, 2018)

dstroy said:


> No, she thinks you don't have a seedbank. So PM it to her, and she'll post it.


Oh he pm'd me alright.
I've been accused of being in cahoots with DVG and "taking mad gear to fuck him over".

What a load of horseshit. Ya know, I knew this guy was a little nutty especially when he started calling out his own sock account TheSeedman but I figured what the hell. Another seedbank going up in my neck of the woods so I'll check it out.
Instead of Strainwyze/TheSeedman directing a potential customer to his beans I was met with accusations and woes of monetary loss.
What a complete joke. @jayblaze710 had this dude pegged from the first few posts.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 16, 2018)

Strainwyze said:


> Go peep all my pics of my Budz at the farm , can't say I'm not competent so I see y'all got no lives
> I'm gonna go back to living mine & working !!!!!
> When y'all can get my question answered by a mod well take it from there
> & @Bodyne aka King of All Trolls , I'll be sure when I use the Alien Tech male here soon I'll make a thread and start off on here with a bang !!!
> ...


Don't make me embarrass you.... YOU DID ask me to front you seeds. I Kindly explained I don't need you. Hey guys, this dude is A BREEDER, but asked me, and I quote, "what are the odds of getting a male out of these last three Grandpas Breath seeds"
cause he wanted to breed with my "unstable" Grandpas Breath. Best male out of 3 seeds? Can you say pollen chucker? See what I'm getting at? It's easy to make up a story to make yourself sound relevant. Unfortunately Strainwyze you're a fucking joke.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 16, 2018)

Strainwyze said:


> And yeah life is too short so I'm off to tend to plants n smoke some distills cause I got a huge pheno hunt going right now , geez I gotta post some pics soon to keep the Trolls away


ya go tend to those shitty plants you have posted on instagram. You're one of like 3 people Ive seven make GG4 look like mids.


----------



## widgetkicker (Nov 16, 2018)

but that mad gear though


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 16, 2018)

Strainwyze said:


> Pull up anytime & say it to my face buddy I Love grappling , feel free to hit me up if your ever in central Maine


Now your the tuffest guy in Maine . 
Come one come all
Strainwyze is taking on the world.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 16, 2018)

Strainwyze said:


> Do believe that ain't allowed because I'm not an official RIU advertiser , correct me if I'm wrong @Heisenbeans maybe you can chime in & clarify ?


What strains you sell?Are you in maine?Why I ask is I bought some beans from maine.Whats the name of your web site and I will go check it out and mite buy some beans????


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 18, 2018)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Don't make me embarrass you.... YOU DID ask me to front you seeds. I Kindly explained I don't need you. Hey guys, this dude is A BREEDER, but asked me, and I quote, "what are the odds of getting a male out of these last three Grandpas Breath seeds"
> cause he wanted to breed with my "unstable" Grandpas Breath. Best male out of 3 seeds? Can you say pollen chucker? See what I'm getting at? It's easy to make up a story to make yourself sound relevant. Unfortunately Strainwyze you're a fucking joke.


That is not breeding , its the same things i do for myself: pollen chuck, simple


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 18, 2018)

Strainwyze said:


> Pull up anytime & say it to my face buddy I Love grappling , feel free to hit me up if your ever in central Maine


Love grappling....lol cmon' dude.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Nov 18, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> Love grappling....lol cmon' dude.


How about one of you guys trying to make fun of the statement take a moment to take him up on it like a man. Put him in his place, I'm willing to bet he can stand behind it and you'll are chicken shits, a guy doesn't give a open friendly invitation cause he is full of shit. Just pointing out what you all are actually expressing, keyboard heros, quite talking shit and accept the challenge or just quite talking shit. Pretty hard thing for a shit talker though, don't go crying now I'm just expressing my thoughts the same as some of you.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 18, 2018)

Anothermeduser said:


> How about one of you guys trying to make fun of the statement take a moment to take him up on it like a man. Put him in his place, I'm willing to bet he can stand behind it and you'll are chicken shits, a guy doesn't give a open friendly invitation cause he is full of shit. Just pointing out what you all are actually expressing, keyboard heros, quite talking shit and accept the challenge or just quite talking shit. Pretty hard thing for a shit talker though, don't go crying now I'm just expressing my thoughts the same as some of you.


 Bro chill. Go back and read my posts. I didn't talk a bit of shit, so relax. I just thought it was funny how he said, I love grappling. Only one that is trying to be a tough guy is him it seems.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 18, 2018)

Anothermeduser said:


> How about one of you guys trying to make fun of the statement take a moment to take him up on it like a man. Put him in his place, I'm willing to bet he can stand behind it and you'll are chicken shits, a guy doesn't give a open friendly invitation cause he is full of shit. Just pointing out what you all are actually expressing, keyboard heros, quite talking shit and accept the challenge or just quite talking shit. Pretty hard thing for a shit talker though, don't go crying now I'm just expressing my thoughts the same as some of you.


And don't lump me in with the drama. I stay out of it and don't talk shit on the boards. Pretty much check in here and there on seed and strain reviews to see what's cracking.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Nov 18, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> And don't lump me in with the drama. I stay out of it and don't talk shit on the boards. Pretty much check in here and there on seed and strain reviews to see what's cracking.


Ha ha, good try, don't lump me in there buds, you appear to be the drama itself...


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 18, 2018)

Anothermeduser said:


> Ha ha, good try, don't lump me in there buds, you appear to be the drama itself...


Please you're an absolute asshat. You're one of those dudes who's sees one post, gets fired up and decides to chime in, though not one person wants or gives a flying fuck about your opinion. If you were actually smart or even just reading the convo in this thread you would see that the person you're so adamantaly defending was having a heated discussion with someone else who is not me. I can tell by the way you write you have a low IQ so we will let that slip up slide. "A guy doesn't give an open friendly invitation" ya grappling is such a friendly invitation. Tell you what...why don't you and him go grapple each other, you useless twat. Jeez last time I try to joke around on the board. Seriously fuck off another whatever the fuck your name is. Glad my 5 word post got you so worked up...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 18, 2018)

Strainwyze said:


> Pull up anytime & say it to my face buddy I Love grappling , feel free to hit me up if your ever in central Maine








So many tough guys lately on Riu. LOL, I practice kung fu but you don't hear me bragging


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 18, 2018)

Anothermeduser said:


> How about one of you guys trying to make fun of the statement take a moment to take him up on it like a man. Put him in his place, I'm willing to bet he can stand behind it and you'll are chicken shits, a guy doesn't give a open friendly invitation cause he is full of shit. Just pointing out what you all are actually expressing, keyboard heros, quite talking shit and accept the challenge or just quite talking shit. Pretty hard thing for a shit talker though, don't go crying now I'm just expressing my thoughts the same as some of you.


Lol

You going to kick everyone's ass too?

I've been 6'1" 180-190 lbs for most of my adult life, I don't go around beating the chest but I ain't no push over. I mean come on dude, all of us athletic types were either grappling or boxing etc during the 2000s. UFC and testosterone and a world full of tough guys. 

But to get on the fucking internet and offer to fight people is fucking insane, period. Shows a true lack of intelligence. Sorry but that's just how I see it. 

Take that shit back to the trailer park.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Lol
> 
> You going to kick everyone's ass too?
> 
> ...


LOL Eso. It is insane. Funny...but insane.
Every time I see people wanting to throw down on the internet I giggle. Most men I know would sooner shave their balls with a bear trap than waste time drawing imaginary lines in the internet sand. 
That's what sarcasm if for


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> So many tough guys lately on Riu. LOL, I practice kung fu but you don't hear me bragging


 More like he's a wannabe tough guy. "I love grappling" haha. That's something a junior varsity high school football chump would say.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 18, 2018)

^ Or closeted gay dude... that grappling comment, that is.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 18, 2018)

Ok, I just googled grappling just for the shits and gigs. I cant even repost the memes that came up. LMAO
Turkish Oil wresting.
Boner fail. 
and a whole bunch of other shit that...oh, never mind. 
*shudders*


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I don't go around beating the chest......


My 2nd seed company, "Ripped Off Genetics" will sponsor a tough internet person contest after the launch as part of it's unique promotion campaign. 2 categories: 1. "Say it to my Face", and 2. "Oh no you didn't" .

https://www.rollitup.org/t/lowryders.1437/

Entry fee is $30. Winners get "Ripped Off" beans. So do the losers. I'm a genius.


----------



## maxamus1 (Nov 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> My 2nd seed company, "Ripped Off Genetics" will sponsor a tough internet person contest after the launch as part of it's unique promotion campaign. 2 categories: 1. "Say it to my Face", and 2. "Oh no you didn't" .
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/lowryders.1437/
> 
> Entry fee is $30. Winners get "Ripped Off" beans. So do the losers. I'm a genius.


Is it bad that when i read #2 i pictured a black girl saying it in my head? BTW hella good idea.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> My 2nd seed company, "Ripped Off Genetics" will sponsor a tough internet person contest after the launch as part of it's unique promotion campaign. 2 categories: 1. "Say it to my Face", and 2. "Oh no you didn't" .
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/lowryders.1437/
> 
> Entry fee is $30. Winners get "Ripped Off" beans. So do the losers. I'm a genius.


Lmao

I love the old, "Id like to see you say it to my face..."

Like mofos are buying plane tickets to meet up and fight for internet beef. Reminds me of the ending of Jay and Silent Bob strikes back where they go around fighting people who trolled them.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Ok, I just googled grappling just for the shits and gigs. I cant even repost the memes that came up. LMAO
> Turkish Oil wresting.
> Boner fail.
> and a whole bunch of other shit that...oh, never mind.
> *shudders*


Boner fail, im going to google that phrase, lmao. Im sure there will be some great results.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 19, 2018)

I love to throw down, I love to grapple, I love sucking dick, I mean fighting, I'll fuck you up. Haha


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 19, 2018)

Strainwyze said:


> Pull up anytime & say it to my face buddy I Love grappling , feel free to hit me up if your ever in central Maine


This really is one of the greatest posts I have ever read on here. I am still trying to figure out how someone's mind thinks, "oh I'll show them" and then types that lol 
I can't say I have seen a single post from you that makes me even wonder about seeds you may have. Who knows maybe there are people out there looking to buy imaginary seeds from someone who loves to grapple. I bet some folks will only buy their seeds from a fellow lover of the grappling.

Cheers


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 19, 2018)

I remember back in the Shark Tank days, PoM was gonna hook it up with Sportz and Sportz told him he could be on the plane to wherever in bout an hr or two, just name the spot and somehow, it deescalated from there, lmfao. PoM was showing a pic of himself on a harley or something or other and mouthin, lol. like he was a biker. Spotz is connected like that I believe, so that prolly got thru to PoM too. Them was some wild ass times in that place. Maybe RIU needs a shark tank instead of chat, lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 19, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> This really is one of the greatest posts I have ever read on here. I am still trying to figure out how someone's mind thinks, "oh I'll show them" and then types that lol
> I can't say I have seen a single post from you that makes me even wonder about seeds you may have. Who knows maybe there are people out there looking to buy imaginary seeds from someone who loves to grapple. I bet some folks will only buy their seeds from a fellow lover of the grappling.
> 
> Cheers


Haha. The dude set himself up with that comment.


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 19, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> I love to throw down, I love to grapple, I love sucking dick, I mean fighting, I'll fuck you up. Haha


LOL. That reminds me of that Amy Schumer movie with Jon Cena where he tries to fight/fuck the dude in the theater. Hilarious. Your comment almost made me spit out my drink. 

Thanks Divided Sky...the wind blows high


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> LOL. That reminds me of that Amy Schumer movie with Jon Cena where he tries to fight/fuck the dude in the theater.


Tough spot, if your only choice is Amy Schumer or a dude in a movie theater.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Tough spot, if your only choice is Amy Schumer or a dude in a movie theater.


I'd take the dude in the theater, lol. 

I found it funny when she came out and got popular for that few months a couple years ago and she tried to act like people didn't like her because she was thick. No Amy. You just suck at comedy and you steal all your jokes. 

Guys love thick women, hell even gay dudes love thick women.


----------



## Blazin Purps (Nov 29, 2018)

Strainwyze said:


> Yeah that whole list of 13 strains @Velvet Elvis originally posted DVG made with grandpas breath is neat to me , so im guessing i should keep any males i find in them eh ?


I don't know man why are you asking me? I posted that 3 years ago


Strainwyze said:


> Yeah that whole list of 13 strains @Velvet Elvis originally posted DVG made with grandpas breath is neat to me , so im guessing i should keep any males i find in them eh ?


I don't know why are you asking me? You said you could "care less about unstable GB" looks like you answered your own question.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Dec 27, 2018)

Sorry to interrupt the dick grappling contest, but I wanted to say I had a buddy give me some False Teeth and Brandywine for xmas, and damn are those both some good strains. I think I like false teeth more, has a really interesting flavor, really goes with the name, and the high was great. I could see myself seeking out some false teeth seeds if they're ever around.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 2, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Sorry to interrupt the dick grappling contest, but I wanted to say I had a buddy give me some False Teeth and Brandywine for xmas, and damn are those both some good strains. I think I like false teeth more, has a really interesting flavor, really goes with the name, and the high was great. I could see myself seeking out some false teeth seeds if they're ever around.


Nice dude I got some false teeth freebies.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 3, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Sorry to interrupt the dick grappling contest, but I wanted to say I had a buddy give me some False Teeth and Brandywine for xmas, and damn are those both some good strains. I think I like false teeth more, has a really interesting flavor, really goes with the name, and the high was great. I could see myself seeking out some false teeth seeds if they're ever around.


Nvm I got 5 foul mouth freebies, not false teeth. I can see how I got them confused, (all have to do with the mouth.) Lol. Fuck, really wanted to pop false teeth. O well.. going to pop these 5 anyways.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 3, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Nvm I got 5 foul mouth freebies, not false teeth. I can see how I got them confused, (all have to do with the mouth.) Lol. Fuck, really wanted to pop false teeth. O well.. going to pop these 5 anyways.


well I think foul mouth is Dookies x False Teeth.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 3, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> well I think foul mouth is Dookies x False Teeth.


Ok nice.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 6, 2019)

The last nug from the False Teeth. I didn’t realize how purple it was til just now. Really really nice smoke, the name fits the taste perfectly. 

I didn’t grow this, buddy brought it from a club in LA


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 24, 2019)

So my 5 freebies of foul mouth are all looking like twist leave mutants. I'm going to double check in a lil bit so I'll post an update again. Just popped these beans last week. Now I know the deal with mutants, I know they can run in the grandpas breath, which I've run before, I also know that some mutants can produce fire especially when dealing with ogkb lines. I've dealt with mutants before, (I've grown dj shorts gear, BB is really prone to it) that being said I'm not a fan...and I know it can turn out great but the slow veg times, how they tend to be finicky, and tough to clone really turns me off. So im doing a bit of pheno hunting with my other strains, those of you who follow the boards know I'm running some fire phenos of black cherry punch and lemon lime punch clones from in house, given to me from a friend. I have quite the line up, just wondering if I should bite the bullet and run these foul mouths to see if I get a gem or say fuck it and toss them? These are reg beans by the way.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 24, 2019)

Down the grow room now, 2 of them are not to bad, possiblity that they can grow out of it. 1 of them is completely fucked, looks retarded. 1 is meh. I was wrong also, only 4 made it and popped above soil out of 5.


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 24, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> So my 5 freebies of foul mouth are all looking like twist leave mutants. I'm going to double check in a lil bit so I'll post an update again. Just popped these beans last week. Now I know the deal with mutants, I know they can run in the grandpas breath, which I've run before, I also know that some mutants can produce fire especially when dealing with ogkb lines. I've dealt with mutants before, (I've grown dj shorts gear, BB is really prone to it) that being said I'm not a fan...and I know it can turn out great but the slow veg times, how they tend to be finicky, and tough to clone really turns me off. So im doing a bit of pheno hunting with my other strains, those of you who follow the boards know I'm running some fire phenos of black cherry punch and lemon lime punch clones from in house, given to me from a friend. I have quite the line up, just wondering if I should bite the bullet and run these foul mouths to see if I get a gem or say fuck it and toss them? These are reg beans by the way.


Dont worry they look like shit at start, very ugly and very slow vegger, just be patient


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 24, 2019)

madininagyal said:


> Dont worry they look like shit at start, very ugly and very slow vegger, just be patient


Ya I'm just going to roll with em.


----------



## Houstini (Jan 24, 2019)

Be patient on DVG, finished out a false teeth that was highly mutant, turned out fire and finished early. Unfortunately it has a side effect of upsetting my stomach. 2 grandpas breath phenoes put my stuff in the dirt though, although low yielders, great personal smoke


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 10, 2019)

Tsipouro(snowcap x brandywine) around 3 weeks. Smells like fresh latex paint and something.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 1, 2019)

Tsipouro(snocap x brandwine) 70ish days. Smells of limey latex paint. Yielded well in a 1.5g. Not the prettiest, but frosty. Didn't take many pics. Sorry about hps.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 1, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Tsipouro(snocap x brandwine) 70ish days. Smells of limey latex paint. Yielded well in a 1.5g. Not the prettiest, but frosty. Didn't take many pics. Sorry about hps.View attachment 4310257


Nice dude, I have 3 brandywines heading into flower. Very excited for these!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 1, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice dude, I have 3 brandywines heading into flower. Very excited for these!


Thanks! I'd say this one is all snocap.

I've seen lots of nice brandywines. Looking forward to yours.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 1, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Thanks! I'd say this one is all snocap.
> 
> I've seen lots of nice brandywines. Looking forward to yours.


how are you liking those smells? Bodhi's Soar turned out with that paint smell/canned peas almost. great smoke but its almost offputting in my opinion. I do not have a lime influence to mine though.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 2, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> how are you liking those smells? Bodhi's Soar turned out with that paint smell/canned peas almost. great smoke but its almost offputting in my opinion. I do not have a lime influence to mine though.


It's a pleasant smell to me. Not necessarily a favorite, but nice. 

I had a super lazerlite that smelled of mustard seed until cured. I could barely stomach it for a week or so.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 18, 2019)

Does anyone have any info on when they'll be some dvg drops at seed banks? Most seed banks are out of everything. Wanted to snag a few packs of grandpas breath and false teeth. I lost my cut of grandpas breath a while back.
I'm running brandywine now, I also have a pack of grandslam I'm thinking of popping.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 24, 2019)

I've got 3 female brandywines about to go into flower in a few days. I have maybe 2 different phenos, maybe not, 1 looks like its growing slightly different though. Has anyone that has ran brandywine notice she is a bit slow in veg?


----------



## steelking (May 22, 2019)

Just got some just got a pack of Hot Rod. Anyone else in here ran it?


----------



## Houstini (May 22, 2019)

I’ve heard there’s fire in there


----------



## meskone (May 28, 2019)

Are DVG seeds both feminized and regular? or just regular?.


----------



## BluffinCali (May 29, 2019)

meskone said:


> Are DVG seeds both feminized and regular? or just regular?.


In short only regs but I know he dealt some gg4 s1s under the dvg flag. Pretty sure someone else did them though. G. Breath line has some winners no doubt. I'll have to dig up a pic or two.


----------



## Tellnone (Jun 26, 2019)

Hello All.
Does anybody know where to find 
Dungeons Vault Genetics in Canada?
Ran into some grandpas breath for the first time, wow! I would love to check out more of the line.
Thanks.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 28, 2019)

Tellnone said:


> Hello All.
> Does anybody know where to find
> Dungeons Vault Genetics in Canada?
> Ran into some grandpas breath for the first time, wow! I would love to check out more of the line.
> Thanks.


Neptune seed bank will ship to Canada. They take cc also. Super easy and super fast. Just ordered purple jellato from them and got in pretty quick. Dvg just dropped a few new strains on there also, though I believe prices went up.$150-200 a pk. Looks like some killer crosses though. Glad I got some Brandywine going because that stuff seems like it's going to be hard to get now, along with a few of his other older strains like grandpas breath. Check out sol seeds also.


----------



## Tellnone (Jun 28, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Neptune seed bank will ship to Canada. They take cc also. Super easy and super fast. Just ordered purple jellato from them and got in pretty quick. Dvg just dropped a few new strains on there also, though I believe prices went up.$150-200 a pk. Looks like some killer crosses though. Glad I got some Brandywine going because that stuff seems like it's going to be hard to get now, along with a few of his other older strains like grandpas breath. Check out sol seeds also.


Thanks man. I’ll check out Neptune. Just so many seedbanks, when u deal with the same one for so long it’s hard to just blindly trust other. You in Canada?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 30, 2019)

Tellnone said:


> Thanks man. I’ll check out Neptune. Just so many seedbanks, when u deal with the same one for so long it’s hard to just blindly trust other. You in Canada?


No I'm in the States..In the Northeast. Ya I hear you, I used to go thru attitude seedbank but there are so many better options here in the states and Canada that are much faster. Neptune is a very solid seed bank. I've used them many times and have friends that have also used them. We always got are beans within a week from ordering. I'm actually filling half of my bloom room with a bunch of dvg brandywine. I'm pretty stoked, I'll post some pics as soon as I get rolling. New strain from dvg called- legendary purps looks awesome!


----------



## macamus33 (Aug 26, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> So my 5 freebies of foul mouth are all looking like twist leave mutants. I'm going to double check in a lil bit so I'll post an update again. Just popped these beans last week. Now I know the deal with mutants, I know they can run in the grandpas breath, which I've run before, I also know that some mutants can produce fire especially when dealing with ogkb lines. I've dealt with mutants before, (I've grown dj shorts gear, BB is really prone to it) that being said I'm not a fan...and I know it can turn out great but the slow veg times, how they tend to be finicky, and tough to clone really turns me off. So im doing a bit of pheno hunting with my other strains, those of you who follow the boards know I'm running some fire phenos of black cherry punch and lemon lime punch clones from in house, given to me from a friend. I have quite the line up, just wondering if I should bite the bullet and run these foul mouths to see if I get a gem or say fuck it and toss them? These are reg beans by the way.


So did you grow out those "Foulmouth " mutant plants? I have 5 free seeds of the same and was thinking about popping them. Did they grow out of the mutations? How bad? Were any worth it, ie time space etc ? Flower times?


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 26, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> So did you grow out those "Foulmouth " mutant plants? I have 5 free seeds of the same and was thinking about popping them. Did they grow out of the mutations? How bad? Were any worth it, ie time space etc ? Flower times?


I got 2 freebies. Both were ogkb phenos. Kept one. Still have a clone, thinking of keeping as a mother. They're going to finish in 60 days. You could probably take em down as soon as 55. Worth it? Depends, they are fire, but the ogkb phenos don't yeild well. I wouldn't run more than one of them in flower at a time. Here's a pic of a cola I took last nite-


----------



## macamus33 (Aug 26, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> I got 2 freebies. Both were ogkb phenos. Kept one. Still have a clone, thinking of keeping as a mother. They're going to finish in 60 days. You could probably take em down as soon as 55. Worth it? Depends, they are fire, but the ogkb phenos don't yeild well. I wouldn't run more than one of them in flower at a time. Here's a pic of a cola I took last nite-View attachment 4385533


Very nice, not really worried about yields. More in quality/high. Small tent grower here for personal use only. Only run 3 small tents, 2- 3x3's and one 2x4 x7's. Got 5 beans as a free gift; find a lot of fire in freebies personally. Doing a stardawg hybrid run now but was thinking about popping these also. Maybe a couple of these and a couple of a Thug pug strain. Never ran any DVG gear so I am curious; also never ran any Thug pug.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 18, 2019)

Brandywine


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 19, 2019)

Another brandywine purp pheno-


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 19, 2019)

Another pheno of brandywine is bringing some seriously chunky colas. Smells beautiful also. Sweet, sugary smell-


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 20, 2019)

Purp brandywine-


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 20, 2019)

Lil more purp brandywine-


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Joedank (Sep 22, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> View attachment 4397531
> View attachment 4397532


Lovely as always . But i don’t care for the name it’s already a wonderful tomatoe


----------



## indianasc13 (Nov 22, 2019)

_*brandy wine*_


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 22, 2019)

indianasc13 said:


> View attachment 4424898View attachment 4424900
> 
> _*brandy wine*_


Nice dude, brandywine is the fucking shit!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 22, 2019)

Man all them are expensive af


----------



## indianasc13 (Nov 24, 2019)

It's funny I got the seeds as a freebie from Sol seeds I think. Probably the best plant I've gotten from many packs. And they were free


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 24, 2019)

wooooo got me some grandpa's breath! vegging right now, gonna take some clones soon. very excited for this strain.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 24, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> wooooo got me some grandpa's breath! vegging right now, gonna take some clones soon. very excited for this strain.


Nice I picked up one of their new releases, purple jellato. Its not for sale anymore, got released with the legendary purps and a few others.
Anyways grandpas breath is nice and you can get good yeild if you veg it a lil longer and try and bush it out. Killer terps and bag appeal.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Nov 25, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice I picked up one of their new releases, purple jellato. Its not for sale anymore, got released with the legendary purps and a few others.
> Anyways grandpas breath is nice and you can get good yeild if you veg it a lil longer and try and bush it out. Killer terps and bag appeal.


thats pretty much how I did Bay 11 and ended up with a great yield of great bud. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 31, 2020)

anybody test cherry moonshine or know anything about it? picked up a pack of that and denver delight.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 2, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> anybody test cherry moonshine or know anything about it? picked up a pack of that and denver delight.


I haven't hear of it. Sounds nice though. Did you run that pack of grandpa's breath? I'm still sitting on that pack of purple jellato, grand slam, leamon slush, and a few brandywine. 
I just haven't got around to popin' any seeing as I got some absolute fire keepers from my thug pug beans. 3 awesome phenos of puta breath. 2 are definite keepers and 1 of sherb breath. They're all just absolute fire. Its going to be quite a task to pop more packs and go on a hunt with all my moms and numerous clones taken up space. Thinking about setting up a 3rd veg space. I will pop them though, sometime haha.


----------



## Houstini (Feb 2, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I haven't hear of it. Sounds nice though. Did you run that pack of grandpa's breath? I'm still sitting on that pack of purple jellato, grand slam, leamon slush, and a few brandywine.
> I just haven't got around to popin' any seeing as I got some absolute fire keepers from my thug pug beans. 3 awesome phenos of puta breath. 2 are definite keepers and 1 of sherb breath. They're all just absolute fire. Its going to be quite a task to pop more packs and go on a hunt with all my moms and numerous clones taken up space. Thinking about setting up a 3rd veg space. I will pop them though, sometime haha.


The struggle is real


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 2, 2020)

Houstini said:


> The struggle is real


O ya, good problems, right...


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 12, 2020)

No one running dvg lately??


----------



## mindriot (Mar 12, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> No one running dvg lately??


 I have some Pink Champagne I plan on running this spring... I was torn between that and Brandywine


----------



## Houstini (Mar 12, 2020)

Popped the last 7 of my false teeth. Unfortunately due to Grower error only 1 runt survived and it wouldn’t grow past cotyledons. Bummed because the ones I grew before did fantastic outdoor


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 12, 2020)

Houstini said:


> Popped the last 7 of my false teeth. Unfortunately due to Grower error only 1 runt survived and it wouldn’t grow past cotyledons. Bummed because the ones I grew before did fantastic outdoor


Thats sucks. Suprised dvg doesn't get much action on this forum, they've got some fire shit. Wanted to see if anyone run some on the newer drops. I have a pack of purple jellato I'm really thinking about popping.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 12, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I have some Pink Champagne I plan on running this spring... I was torn between that and Brandywine


Pink champagne is most likely fire, I think you'll find phenos leaning towards brandywine. I loved my brandywine, smelt like grape big league chew gum, no bullshit.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Mar 13, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Thats sucks. Suprised dvg doesn't get much action on this forum, they've got some fire shit. Wanted to see if anyone run some on the newer drops. I have a pack of purple jellato I'm really thinking about popping.


first and last time buying his seeds. Dude was about as unfriendly as you can get, almost acting like he was doing me a favor letting me buy his beans at Indo Expo, and his social media presence is laughable, I've seen him be a prick to more people than anybody else for seemingly no good reason. Either way, and i keep saying this, but its 2020. Fire is everywhere. Dont need to keep supporting guys like this.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 13, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> first and last time buying his seeds. Dude was about as unfriendly as you can get, almost acting like he was doing me a favor letting me buy his beans at Indo Expo, and his social media presence is laughable, I've seen him be a prick to more people than anybody else for seemingly no good reason. Either way, and i keep saying this, but its 2020. Fire is everywhere. Dont need to keep supporting guys like this.


That's a shame. I never met the dude and could care less too. Could see what your saying though- I've seen an arrogance the few times I checked out dvg social media. That being said, reason I like dvg is with the strains I've run the terp profile is amazing. He's got that sweet, fruity, candy smell down.


----------



## the real mccoy (Mar 13, 2020)

About ready to pop some Purple Jellato x Brandywine.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 13, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> About ready to pop some Purple Jellato x Brandywine.


What the name of that strain?


----------



## the real mccoy (Mar 13, 2020)

"Purple Jellato x Brandywine" lol.
It's unnamed. It was a freebie directly from dvg a couple months ago.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 13, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> first and last time buying his seeds. Dude was about as unfriendly as you can get, almost acting like he was doing me a favor letting me buy his beans at Indo Expo, and his social media presence is laughable, I've seen him be a prick to more people than anybody else for seemingly no good reason. Either way, and i keep saying this, but its 2020. Fire is everywhere. Dont need to keep supporting guys like this.


Yep. I've met and interacted with him at least twice at Michigan cups. The first time, he was alright. Not overly friendly, but not standoffish. 
Last year, he had another guy doing all of the sales while he stood at the back of the booth with a somebody farted look on his face. I tried to ask a couple questions and he pretended to be busy rearranging the booth.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 13, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> "Purple Jellato x Brandywine" lol.
> It's unnamed. It was a freebie directly from dvg a couple months ago.


Nice, I like that sound of that cross. I found brandywine pretty stable.


----------



## emepher (Mar 14, 2020)

This is probably no help to anyone, but I'll share:
I grew some DVG seeds out once. Can't remember the strain anymore, probably because they were some freebies I got from something else. I think the DVG name is corny so I probably wouldn't have paid for them. They produced some of the dopest bud I've ever seen though, second only to the delicious and amazing Genehtik Kritikal Bilbo I grew once. I chucked some semi-random AlphKronik pollen at one plant (can't remember that strain either, but I'm sure it had some Stardwag genetics), and the resulting seeds were fire too.

All drama aside (seems to be plenty of it with both DVG and AKG, no personal experience though), I definitely saw good enough results to consider giving DVG another try.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 14, 2020)

emepher said:


> This is probably no help to anyone, but I'll share:
> I grew some DVG seeds out once. Can't remember the strain anymore, probably because they were some freebies I got from something else. I think the DVG name is corny so I probably wouldn't have paid for them. They produced some of the dopest bud I've ever seen though, second only to the delicious and amazing Genehtik Kritikal Bilbo I grew once. I chucked some semi-random AlphKronik pollen at one plant (can't remember that strain either, but I'm sure it had some Stardwag genetics), and the resulting seeds were fire too.
> 
> All drama aside (seems to be plenty of it with both DVG and AKG, no personal experience though), I definitely saw good enough results to consider giving DVG another try.


This is true, as well. During my first meeting, I bought a pack of tsipouro(snocap x brandywine). I grew out 1 female and it was pretty good smoke that I plan to grow more of someday. Last year, I bought brandywine with a foul mouth(I think) freebie, but haven't gotten to them yet. Since they are unopened, I keep thinking they would make good gifts/ donations to a charity auction.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 14, 2020)

emepher said:


> This is probably no help to anyone, but I'll share:
> I grew some DVG seeds out once. Can't remember the strain anymore, probably because they were some freebies I got from something else. I think the DVG name is corny so I probably wouldn't have paid for them. They produced some of the dopest bud I've ever seen though, second only to the delicious and amazing Genehtik Kritikal Bilbo I grew once. I chucked some semi-random AlphKronik pollen at one plant (can't remember that strain either, but I'm sure it had some Stardwag genetics), and the resulting seeds were fire too.
> 
> All drama aside (seems to be plenty of it with both DVG and AKG, no personal experience though), I definitely saw good enough results to consider giving DVG another try.


Ya, this is what I've found also. Dvg and thug pug have some of the best strains I've grown from seed.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 13, 2020)

Just popped a pack of these oldies but goodies. Figured they were almost 5 years old so might as well get them popped. So far 6 germ'd and are in soil. Hoping the last 5 pop.-


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 13, 2020)

mmmmm grandpa's breath. smoking some right now


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 13, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> mmmmm grandpa's breath. smoking some right now


How did your turn out. Got any pics?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 14, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> How did your turn out. Got any pics?


fuckin wonderful. Really strong smoke, total brain buster. Wonderful flavor too, reminds me of bubba earthy halitosis flavor. Not the biggest yielder but what I got is fantastic.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 14, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> fuckin wonderful. Really strong smoke, total brain buster. Wonderful flavor too, reminds me of bubba earthy halitosis flavor. Not the biggest yielder but what I got is fantastic.
> View attachment 4533404View attachment 4533406


Nice dude I'm looking foward to some of the original dvg w/ grandpasbreath in it. Seems like the grandpabreath is not around anymore, he uses brandywine for most of his crosses now and purple jellato in most newer strain. Brandywine was the shit also though. Wish i had a pack of false teeth. I also have pack of purple jellato running so stayed tuned.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 14, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> He’s selling them himself but from the looks of it it ain’t for retail.


Ya i saw that, dude probably want big dough though. They alway do that, hey look I found one last pack of so and so.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 14, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> anybody test cherry moonshine or know anything about it? picked up a pack of that and denver delight.


Pop the cherry moonshine, that shit looks fire


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 14, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 4533424Good luck on your hunt bro!!!


Nice thank bud!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 14, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice dude I'm looking foward to some of the original dvg w/ grandpasbreath in it. Seems like the grandpabreath is not around anymore, he uses brandywine for most of his crosses now and purple jellato in most newer strain. Brandywine was the shit also though. Wish i had a pack of false teeth. I also have pack of purple jellato running so stayed tuned.


Definitely would like to see the purple jellqto. I popped a pack of Denver Delight which is 501st OG x PJ. I saw on Instagram he was auctioning off an old pack of grandpas breath.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 15, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Definitely would like to see the purple jellqto. I popped a pack of Denver Delight which is 501st OG x PJ. I saw on Instagram he was auctioning off an old pack of grandpas breath.


Ya he was auctioning a pack of false teeth off the other day. Could only imagine how much they'd fetch. Really wish i still had my grandpas breath. I had 2 phenos too.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 15, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> Definitely would like to see the purple jellqto. I popped a pack of Denver Delight which is 501st OG x PJ. I saw on Instagram he was auctioning off an old pack of grandpas breath.


The pruple jellato looks like its throwing good yeilds also


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya he was auctioning a pack of false teeth off the other day. Could only imagine how much they'd fetch. Really wish i still had my grandpas breath. I had 2 phenos too.


I still got a momma of GB, plus some chucks I made with it (currently gestating) you are more than welcome to if you’d like


----------



## Dubble808 (Jul 21, 2020)

I have some blueberry x foulmouth running from 11 lemon farms. Can't seem to find any info on them though? Anyone familiar with this breeder? Are they part of DVG?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 21, 2020)

Dubble808 said:


> I have some blueberry x foulmouth running from 11 lemon farms. Can't seem to find any info on them though? Anyone familiar with this breeder? Are they part of DVG?


Not sure dude, never heard of them. I've been seeing DVG stuff pop up in other breeders gear now myself. I picked up a pack of vintage vino from badgers batch. Vintage vino is- brandywine x goji og. Saw it and new I had to snag it, I have grew both of those strains and loved them both. Might pop that pack very soon. 

Going back to what your saying, I wouldn't be surprised if you start seeing DVG strains in other breeders crosses even if they are not affiliated with DVG or doing a collab with him. DVG has fire so I could see other breeders using his stuff to make crosses and sell as there own gear, there's no copywright laws against it, though it is frowned upon by some breeders. At least some keep the name of said strain so you know its coming from DVG.


----------



## Dubble808 (Jul 21, 2020)

The seeds were sourced from a plant geneticist working on cloning projects. Hoping they are fire too.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 21, 2020)

Dubble808 said:


> The seeds were sourced from a plant geneticist working on cloning projects. Hoping they are fire too.


I'm sure they will be bud, foul mouth is absolute fire, at least the one I ran.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 21, 2020)

Purple jellato, 6 weeks in flower


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 21, 2020)

Dubble808 said:


> The seeds were sourced from a plant geneticist working on cloning projects. Hoping they are fire too.


I'm running purple jellato from dvg right now and the shit is fire, I lost the cuts to all the seed plants I'm running...so pissed. O well. I know a girl running purple jellato so she is going to give me cuts once she finds a great pheno. I got to say- it won't be hard to find> all my purp jellatos are purp'd out, frosty monsters. This strain is killer!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 21, 2020)

Few more pyrple jellato plants-


----------



## ApacheBone (Jul 24, 2020)

Has anyone grown out the Absinthe?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 24, 2020)

ApacheBone said:


> Has anyone grown out the Absinthe?


You'll be hard pressed to find any pics or journals of absinthe, since it is somewhat of a new strain and this thread(dvg) doesn't seem to get to busy these days. Don't know why... dvg has absolute fire strains. For example- Dubble808 made a post this week, last post before his was in April.


----------



## ApacheBone (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m sure once the rest of the states get onboard everything will pick up.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 8, 2020)

Why dvg getting no love on the board??? One of my fav breeders. Purple jellato in a 2 gal pot killing it. Dark pure black pheno-


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 9, 2020)

another purple jellato-


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 9, 2020)

Killing it as usual dude!


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 9, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> another purple jellato-
> View attachment 4648880


Was gonna pop my freebie foul mouths next but got pm and now have to run some whatever plants in case it comes back  Our dispensary had some good false teeth last year I was loving.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 9, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Killing it as usual dude!


Thanks dude!


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 9, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Was gonna pop my freebie foul mouths next but got pm and now have to run some whatever plants in case it comes back  Our dispensary had some good false teeth last year I was loving.


Ya shit happens, I assume you mean powdery mildew. My friend got that shit in his grow a while back, it sucks. Just do your best to combat it and keep your head up you get thru it. I had issues with my last run after taking months off, nothing bad, ran a bunch of strains from clones and some of the clones I got were really shitty phenos. I don't think the person ran some of the mother plants was just sexing to see if they were female and selling the cuts right away.
False teeth is an awesome strain seen some runs of her and its simply a stunner. The candy land dvg uses is fire. Great frost and terps


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 9, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya shit happens, I assume you mean powdery mildew. My friend got that shit in his grow a while back, it sucks. Just do your best to combat it and keep your head up you get thru it. I had issues with my last run after taking months off, nothing bad, ran a bunch of strains from clones and some of the clones I got were really shitty phenos. I don't think the person ran some of the mother plants was just sexing to see if they were female and selling the cuts right away.
> False teeth is an awesome strain seen some runs of her and its simply a stunner. The candy land dvg uses is fire. Great frost and terps


Luckily I just harvested and washed the buds real good but definitely hurt the terps and dried them out real fast so just taking a mulligan on this one lol. Your purple jelato looks killer the top pic reminds me of my gelato 33 clone I ran for a while, lost that one to pm last run too. Wish I would have just used eagle 20 and took clones but oh well have 8yrs of seeds to get through still lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 9, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Luckily I just harvested and washed the buds real good but definitely hurt the terps and dried them out real fast so just taking a mulligan on this one lol. Your purple jelato looks killer the top pic reminds me of my gelato 33 clone I ran for a while, lost that one to pm last run too. Wish I would have just used eagle 20 and took clones but oh well have 8yrs of seeds to get through still lol


Its is a gelato 33 cross. I live gelato probably my favorite cookie cross. Easy to grow, looks and smell awesome, great color and frost and yields nice.


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 9, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Its is a gelato 33 cross. I live gelato probably my favorite cookie cross. Easy to grow, looks and smell awesome, great color and frost and yields nice.


Oh I know I just wondered if I had a legit cut cause not many look just like it. It was my fav too I miss it. Did grab some cannarado single scoop that's g33 x birthday cake so hopefully I'll find something similar. Would grab a pack of the jelato but I'm cheap and hate spending over 100 a pack lol. Tempting me though.


----------



## Dubble808 (Aug 27, 2020)

Not quite DVG, but the blueberry x foulmouth is looking mighty tasty


----------



## DrHill (Aug 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Why dvg getting no love on the board??? One of my fav breeders. Purple jellato in a 2 gal pot killing it. Dark pure black pheno-
> View attachment 4647572View attachment 4647573View attachment 4647574


Ayyy looking nice! What’s the smell like on this one? I ended up ordering some Lemon Jellato from DVG thanks to the recommendation you made lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 30, 2020)

DrHill said:


> Ayyy looking nice! What’s the smell like on this one? I ended up ordering some Lemon Jellato from DVG thanks to the recommendation you made lol


Fuel/sweetness. I've gotten some of the best smells from my dvg gear. Its really wows people


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 30, 2020)

Dubble808 said:


> Not quite DVG, but the blueberry x foulmouth is looking mighty tastyView attachment 4667019View attachment 4667019View attachment 4667025View attachment 4667026View attachment 4667027View attachment 4667028


You make that cross? Definitely looks like dvg bud, you can see the foul mouth shining thru. That stuff its going to stank nicely. Lots of people sleeping on dungeon vault genetics and I love it!


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 30, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I still got a momma of GB, plus some chucks I made with it (currently gestating) you are more than welcome to if you’d like


What’d you hit her with?


----------



## Dubble808 (Aug 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> You make that cross? Definitely looks like dvg bud, you can see the foul mouth shining thru. That stuff its going to stank nicely. Lots of people sleeping on dungeon vault genetics and I love it!


It's a cross from 11 Lemon Farms. Was gifted to me, and I can't seem to find any information on them.


----------



## Blazin Budz (Sep 13, 2020)

Deeply Rooted has a Promo on DVG. Buy any pack and receive a free pack of Orange Octane. I can find any info on the Orange Octane. Is it even a DVG strain?


----------



## Blazin Budz (Sep 15, 2020)

Blazin Budz said:


> Deeply Rooted has a Promo on DVG. Buy any pack and receive a free pack of Orange Octane. I can find any info on the Orange Octane. Is it even a DVG strain?


To answer my own question, Orange Octane is a tester pack from DVG. Orange Octane = (Citrus Farmer x Hot Rod)


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 15, 2020)

buy one get two tester/unreleased packs for like 2 more hours only thru his site. I grabbed the brandywine for 80


----------



## Joedank (Nov 16, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> buy one get two tester/unreleased packs for like 2 more hours only thru his site. I grabbed the brandywine for 80


Good looking out I scooped a brandy wine as well. Been wanting that strain for awhile. Hope the testers have purple jellatto in them


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 16, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Good looking out I scooped a brandy wine as well. Been wanting that strain for awhile. Hope the testers have purple jellatto in them


check his insta, looks likely one or both testers will be purple jellato


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 17, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> check his insta, looks likely one or both testers will be purple jellato


So glad I snagged the last of the actual purple jellato (gelato 33 x purple vapor) packs. Seems like they are all sold out everywhere and he said on instagram he is not releasing them again. I ran the purple jellato this past year and it is a insanely fire strain that knocks you on your ass potency-wise. Absolutely purp'd out to the max, trich'd out frosted colas. Smells and terps are a awesome sweet fuel. Some pheno get so purp they almost turn black. So any of the new crosses and or testers that have the purple jellato in them, I would highly recommend. I had a problem with my bubble cloner and sadly lost all my purple jellato cuts, so glad I scored another pack before they sold out, going to pop them this winter I believe.


----------



## Blazin Budz (Nov 17, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> So glad I snagged the last of the actual purple jellato (gelato 33 x purple vapor) packs. Seems like they are all sold out everywhere and he said on instagram he is not releasing them again. I ran the purple jellato this past year and it is a insanely fire strain that knocks you on your ass potency-wise. Absolutely purp'd out to the max, trich'd out frosted colas. Smells and terps are a awesome sweet fuel. Some pheno get so purp they almost turn black. So any of the new crosses and or testers that have the purple jellato in them, I would highly recommend. I had a problem with my bubble cloner and sadly lost all my purple jellato cuts, so glad I scored another pack before they sold out, going to pop them this winter I believe.



Got 9 of them in my room right now. Just flipped to 12/12 today. Hope I get 5 females.

I see you've grown a lot of his stuff. Have you grown out his HotRod F2? Other than his Purple Jellato, its probably the second strain he talks about a lot on his instagram. I just got a pack during this weekends promotion he was running. I've got probably 50 packs of seeds that need to be popped but I keep getting new packs! Might be running a 100% DVG room here soon.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 18, 2020)

Blazin Budz said:


> Got 9 of them in my room right now. Just flipped to 12/12 today. Hope I get 5 females.
> 
> I see you've grown a lot of his stuff. Have you grown out his HotRod F2? Other than his Purple Jellato, its probably the second strain he talks about a lot on his instagram. I just got a pack during this weekends promotion he was running. I've got probably 50 packs of seeds that need to be popped but I keep getting new packs! Might be running a 100% DVG room here soon.


I haven't run the hot rod, heard that's a great strain though. I also had excellent female to male ratios with the purple jellato, I got like 7 or 8 females last run, from just 1 pjell. pack, it was ridiculous and awesome. Thinking of it-I have probably have had the best luck getting females with dvg out of any reg packs, pretty much always get 5 and over females in a pack , its crazy! You'll love the purple jellato, might get mine wet very soon.


----------



## ianc4990 (Nov 19, 2020)

YarbroughFarms19 said:


> First time running DVG gear, got a pack of Atreyu from The Genetics Depot. Have heard great things about DVG so I'm excited to get them going.


Did you get your seeds from the genetic depot?


----------



## Joedank (Nov 20, 2020)

Pretty stoked on the testers gonna pop frozen fruit first ... but the most interesting sounding one is from creatures landing seed co.
Grandpa breath x fruit flambé


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 20, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Pretty stoked on the testers gonna pop frozen fruit first ... but the most interesting sounding one is from creatures landing seed co.
> Grandpa breath x fruit flambé
> View attachment 4747746


damn bro, hope i get the hookup like that! awesome


----------



## Joedank (Nov 20, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> damn bro, hope i get the hookup like that! awesome


Thanks again for letting me know about it man . Fruit flambé Is aficionado seeds I have never seen that before crosses to grandpas breath sounds awesome!!


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 20, 2020)

Joedank said:


> Thanks again for letting me know about it man . Fruit flambé Is aficionado seeds I have never seen that before crosses to grandpas breath sounds awesome!!


Gatdamn, that sounds amazing. Coalition works with a bunch of aficionado stuff in their x’s and it all looks awesome


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 20, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Gatdamn, that sounds amazing. Coalition works with a bunch of aficionado stuff in their x’s and it all looks awesome


Are those from the freebies/testers giveaway dvg did when ordering from his site last week? Of course that happened when I taking a break from getting anymore beans, I just have way to many packs at this point. Probably a gem in those testers though.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 20, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Are those from the freebies/testers giveaway dvg did when ordering from his site last week? Of course that happened when I taking a break from getting anymore beans, I just have way to many packs at this point. Probably a gem in those testers though.


Yaa


----------



## Houstini (Nov 30, 2020)

Dvg did another sale, bogo plus freebie. Picked up road rage and hot rod f2 on the bogo. Excited about both of those


----------



## kaneboy (Dec 1, 2020)

I've got jersey Mike and back then a tester candyland v2 x grandpa breath which is false teeth,when I got beans thru greenpoint.
I've grown both and wow fucken awesome strains ,will hope for a male in future but all I've got is lady's from the batch I got,regs too.
This dude knows his stuff


----------



## Houstini (Dec 1, 2020)

kaneboy said:


> I've got jersey Mike and back then a tester candyland v2 x grandpa breath which is false teeth,when I got beans thru greenpoint.
> I've grown both and wow fucken awesome strains ,will hope for a male in future but all I've got is lady's from the batch I got,regs too.
> This dude knows his stuff


Aww yeah, false teeth rocked!


----------



## Joedank (Dec 11, 2020)

Got 7 of these going at the moment hoping I get one like this!


----------



## Blazin Budz (Dec 15, 2020)

Decisions decisions...


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 16, 2020)

Blazin Budz said:


> Decisions decisions...
> 
> View attachment 4769660


What the lineage of those pre-releases? Hard to keep up with the sale he did. He must have sold a shit load of packs, saw the pic he took on instagram of his outgoing mail and it looked like hundreds..I'd love jlif he brought back false teeth. Purple jellato is the shit though think I'm going to run another pack soon.


----------



## Blazin Budz (Dec 16, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> What the lineage of those pre-releases? Hard to keep up with the sale he did. He must have sold a shit load of packs, saw the pic he took on instagram of his outgoing mail and it looked like hundreds..I'd love jlif he brought back false teeth. Purple jellato is the shit though think I'm going to run another pack soon.


I Have no idea on the lineage. Thats all the information they have on the packs. Every pack is filled with like 20+ seeds though.

I ended up getting 5 Females out of 9 Purple Jellato plants i have. Any specific phenos I should be looking for? They're real early in flower right now but i can already tell some of them smell more sweet and some of them smell more pungent.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 16, 2020)

Blazin Budz said:


> I Have no idea on the lineage. Thats all the information they have on the packs. Every pack is filled with like 20+ seeds though.
> 
> I ended up getting 5 Females out of 9 Purple Jellato plants i have. Any specific phenos I should be looking for? They're real early in flower right now but i can already tell some of them smell more sweet and some of them smell more pungent.


Ya there's a few pheno that are really nice, funny though the purple jellato has some really nice rate it seems, I got something like 7 or 8 females in my pack. Every pheno you get will most likely be purple. Its about choosing which you like best, haha good problem to have. I lost my cuts from my seed run this summer because my 80 site bubble cloner fucked up. Its why I have to run another pack. 
Anyways the pheno I liked was this beautiful lavender/magenta color, had a sweet and slight gassy smell. Get you stoned to the bone, like really blazed. Another pheno is so purp its almost black. There's alot of interesting phenos in the pj, you're in for a treat dude. Here's a pic of my pheno that I loved. All these pj's were ran in 1.5 gal pots since it was a seed run pheno hunt. Sorry about the dog hair-


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 16, 2020)

This was another pheno of purple jellato, I think this one had more of a gassy smell. As you can see she had a different type of purple color, this pheno was really cool and really fire.


----------



## Blazin Budz (Dec 16, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya there's a few pheno that are really nice, funny though the purple jellato has some really nice rate it seems, I got something like 7 or 8 females in my pack. Every pheno you get will most likely be purple. Its about choosing which you like best, haha good problem to have. I lost my cuts from my seed run this summer because my 80 site bubble cloner fucked up. Its why I have to run another pack.
> Anyways the pheno I liked was this beautiful lavender/magenta color, had a sweet and slight gassy smell. Get you stoned to the bone, like really blazed. Another pheno is so purp its almost black. There's alot of interesting phenos in the pj, you're in for a treat dude. Here's a pic of my pheno that I loved. All these pj's were ran in 1.5 gal pots since it was a seed run pheno hunt. Sorry about the dog hair-
> View attachment 4769843


Those look Fire! DVG himself talks highly about the Purple Jellato as well so Im really excited to see what my 5 Females bring. They're all really bushy right now. No purple yet. just some nice dark green leaves. I just rooted some clones from each plant so I will have a copy of whichever one I decide to keep.

And I don't let my dog anywhere near my room but somehow her hair finds my buds!


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 16, 2020)

Blazin Budz said:


> Those look Fire! DVG himself talks highly about the Purple Jellato as well so Im really excited to see what my 5 Females bring. They're all really bushy right now. No purple yet. just some nice dark green leaves. I just rooted some clones from each plant so I will have a copy of whichever one I decide to keep.
> 
> And I don't let my dog anywhere near my room but somehow her hair finds my buds!


Ya the purple jellato is fire man, probably my favorite 33 cross around. Ya I hear you, I have a cocker spaniel, I usually change my clothes when I go into the flower room but didn't when I took that snap.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 17, 2020)

Candy Paint = Brandywine x Hot Rod 
Denver Delight = 501st Og x Purple Jellato
Supreme Cream =(GG4 x Gelato45) x PJ
Downhill Dessert = Tahoe x PJ


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 17, 2020)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Candy Paint = Brandywine x Hot Rod
> Denver Delight = 501st Og x Purple Jellato
> Supreme Cream =(GG4 x Gelato45) x PJ
> Downhill Dessert = Tahoe x PJ


That denver delight sounds fantastic.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 17, 2020)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Candy Paint = Brandywine x Hot Rod
> Denver Delight = 501st Og x Purple Jellato
> Supreme Cream =(GG4 x Gelato45) x PJ
> Downhill Dessert = Tahoe x PJ


Denver Delight
Downhill Dessert


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 17, 2020)

Would be Downhill Dessert for me.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 30, 2020)

DVG just dropped new packs @ deeplyrooted, every order get a free full pack of orange octane, pretty sweet!


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 30, 2020)

Blazin Budz said:


> Those look Fire! DVG himself talks highly about the Purple Jellato as well so Im really excited to see what my 5 Females bring. They're all really bushy right now. No purple yet. just some nice dark green leaves. I just rooted some clones from each plant so I will have a copy of whichever one I decide to keep.
> 
> And I don't let my dog anywhere near my room but somehow her hair finds my buds!


Keep us updated with your pj grow...I want to see some fire pj plants again. Like I said I fucking loved that strain, I consider it the best gelato 33 cross out there. Amazing bag appeal, and face melting potency!!!


----------



## Blazin Budz (Dec 30, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Keep us updated with your pj grow...I want to see some fire pj plants again. Like I said I fucking loved that strain, I consider it the best gelato 33 cross out there. Amazing bag appeal, and face melting potency!!!


Im on Day 44 since i flipped to 12/12. Out of 9 plants, I got 5 Females. They all look/smell fire. Its going to be hard to choose a keeper because they're all so fire but i definitely got my eye on two phenos a little more than the others. One smells like straight gas and beer hops from a strong IPA. The second smells like gas and a sweet smell. But we will see which one is the real keeper once it comes down to the smoke.

Heres the pics. RIU won't let me post full size images from my camera so my work around is screenshooting the image and uploading the screenshot on here which hurts the zoom in quality. Still some fire though.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 15, 2021)

Received a freebie pack of Dungeon's Vault Genetics - Citrus Farmer (Skunk Tangerine x Grandpa’s Breath) - Anyone running this one?


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 15, 2021)

There’s a button when you upload a pic that will let you reduce the quality from the picture selection screen. It’s under the “show selected” button.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jan 15, 2021)

The Mantis said:


> Received a freebie pack of Dungeon's Vault Genetics - Citrus Farmer (Skunk Tangerine x Grandpa’s Breath) - Anyone running this one?


His first release of citrus farmer sold out quick..now there freebies. Wow..how times have changed 

. I hesrd good results from 1st batch. I have older dvg ..thats not 1 of them.

Let us know!


----------



## Houstini (Jan 17, 2021)

Dowhill dessert up next, Tahoe x purple jellato 9/9 germinated


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 18, 2021)

Blazin Budz said:


> Im on Day 44 since i flipped to 12/12. Out of 9 plants, I got 5 Females. They all look/smell fire. Its going to be hard to choose a keeper because they're all so fire but i definitely got my eye on two phenos a little more than the others. One smells like straight gas and beer hops from a strong IPA. The second smells like gas and a sweet smell. But we will see which one is the real keeper once it comes down to the smoke.
> 
> Heres the pics. RIU won't let me post full size images from my camera so my work around is screenshooting the image and uploading the screenshot on here which hurts the zoom in quality. Still some fire though.
> 
> View attachment 4782657View attachment 4782658View attachment 4782659View attachment 4782660View attachment 4782661View attachment 4782662View attachment 4782663


Nice dude those look fucking killer, love the purp jellato, one of my favorites, so glad I snagged another pack.
Ya having the same issue, I have to take screeshots of my pics and upload them. Riu won't let me upload from my camera gallery either. Been that way for a while now.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 18, 2021)

Blazin Budz said:


> Im on Day 44 since i flipped to 12/12. Out of 9 plants, I got 5 Females. They all look/smell fire. Its going to be hard to choose a keeper because they're all so fire but i definitely got my eye on two phenos a little more than the others. One smells like straight gas and beer hops from a strong IPA. The second smells like gas and a sweet smell. But we will see which one is the real keeper once it comes down to the smoke.
> 
> Heres the pics. RIU won't let me post full size images from my camera so my work around is screenshooting the image and uploading the screenshot on here which hurts the zoom in quality. Still some fire though.
> 
> View attachment 4782657View attachment 4782658View attachment 4782659View attachment 4782660View attachment 4782661View attachment 4782662View attachment 4782663


O shit just saw this post was from Dec 30, you must be harvesting now or about to on some, any updates?


----------



## Blazin Budz (Jan 18, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> O shit just saw this post was from Dec 30, you must be harvesting now or about to on some, any updates?



Haha they're getting real close. Probably a week left. Out of the 5 plants, I think 3 are the same phenos or at least very similar. One is totally different than the 4 others and covered in trichomes. All have a great smell. Im glad I took clones of all of them because its going to come down to a smoke test to decide the keeper.

I'll post more pics soon. I've been slacking lately because im switching the room up to all FloraFlex irrigation so ive been prepping. These Purple Jellatos are the last plants in the room. Once they finish, im cleaning the hell out of the flower room and renovating it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 19, 2021)

Blazin Budz said:


> Haha they're getting real close. Probably a week left. Out of the 5 plants, I think 3 are the same phenos or at least very similar. One is totally different than the 4 others and covered in trichomes. All have a great smell. Im glad I took clones of all of them because its going to come down to a smoke test to decide the keeper.
> 
> I'll post more pics soon. I've been slacking lately because im switching the room up to all FloraFlex irrigation so ive been prepping. These Purple Jellatos are the last plants in the room. Once they finish, im cleaning the hell out of the flower room and renovating it.


Nice dude, I've been there with grow room renovations, it's tough sometimes. Glad to be done with that, at least for now, lol.
Ya, I found DVG gear to be very stable especially for gelatos and other cookie hybrids. I also got multiples of the same pheno with DVG packs, I consider that a good thing, shows he not just chucking stuff and slapping it in a package and selling. Can't wait to see them man. Are you on instagram?


----------



## Justin_C (Jan 23, 2021)

looking forward to seeing your harvest, very excited ,after seeing pics . I have purple jellato and frozen fruit currently running, still in veg. have royal jellato and brandywine on deck for the next round . Hoping to get some males really have some crosses i want to try


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 27, 2021)

Hey if anyone on here has any grandpa's breath sealed pack, message me. I'm willing to buy or trade. Once I run I'd kick you back cuts of best pheno selection.


----------



## Justin_C (Jan 28, 2021)

Good morning everyone just FYI Dungeons Vault Genetics has restocked on all of his gear he posted on IG last night. Hope you guys can get your hands on some fire before it’s gone .


----------



## Blazin Budz (Jan 31, 2021)

So I chopped the Purple Jellato at day 74. I really have so much to say about these plants but don't want to brag too much. They are just exquisite. I didn't realize what heavy yielders they were until i started pulling them apart and trimming. The buds are rock hard dense. And the smells/terps coming out of these plants are some of the most unique ive experienced. If you ask 5 people which plant is the best out of my 5 Purple Jellatos, you'll get 5 different answers. Unfortunately, I only have room for 1 or 2 keepers. I personally am leaning towards keeping 2 of these plants. Im going to keep the clones of all of them around until after the cure in case one just really stands out.

These two plants are the same pheno


Here is another Pheno


Another Pheno. this is the most Purple Pheno of the bunch


I dry most of my bud in a herbsnow dryer and hang dry the rest of what doesn't fit. Here are some wet trimmed shots. This bud is beautiful and some of it has pink hues in it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 31, 2021)

Blazin Budz said:


> So I chopped the Purple Jellato at day 74. I really have so much to say about these plants but don't want to brag too much. They are just exquisite. I didn't realize what heavy yielders they were until i started pulling them apart and trimming. The buds are rock hard dense. And the smells/terps coming out of these plants are some of the most unique ive experienced. If you ask 5 people which plant is the best out of my 5 Purple Jellatos, you'll get 5 different answers. Unfortunately, I only have room for 1 or 2 keepers. I personally am leaning towards keeping 2 of these plants. Im going to keep the clones of all of them around until after the cure in case one just really stands out.
> 
> These two plants are the same pheno
> View attachment 4812040View attachment 4812041
> ...


Your purple/almost black pheno is fucking fire dude, very greasy! Nice work. You'll notice the purple jellato especially dark purple pheno has some killer potency. Did you chop all the pj's at 74 days? I was telling people on this thread about the dark purple/black pheno of pj-it almost has to be seen in person to truly realize how amazing looking it is. The 33 x purple vapor truly brings out the purp Enjoy and bravo, your plants look simply gorgeous!


----------



## Blazin Budz (Jan 31, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Your purple/almost black pheno is fucking fire dude, very greasy! Nice work. You'll notice the purple jellato especially dark purple pheno has some killer potency. Did you chop all the pj's at 74 days? I was telling people on this thread about the dark purple/black pheno of pj-it almost has to be seen in person to truly realize how amazing looking it is. The 33 x purple vapor truly brings out the purp Enjoy and bravo, your plants look simply gorgeous!


Thanks man. Yea, the purple pheno definitely has the looks. I did chop all of them at 74 days. Some of them could have even went a little longer. For some reason, all my plants went longer than usual this round, even the OGKB that I usually chop at 72 days also could have went longer than 74 days also. I've been in the process of changing everything up so theres no telling what attributed to it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 31, 2021)

Blazin Budz said:


> Thanks man. Yea, the purple pheno definitely has the looks. I did chop all of them at 74 days. Some of them could have even went a little longer. For some reason, all my plants went longer than usual this round, even the OGKB that I usually chop at 72 days also could have went longer than 74 days also. I've been in the process of changing everything up so theres no telling what attributed to it.


Awesome man, they looked like you chopped at the right time to me. Think I chopped mine even earlier than that, I remember that oily almost black pheno, and man that one is crazy! I got that thing almost black when I dipped my a/c temps down a bit to really bring the purp out. Just so everyone knows- you don't even need cold temps for the purple jellato to turn a beautiful purple color, they'll do it no matter what, even at higher temps.


----------



## Blazin Budz (Jan 31, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Awesome man, they looked like you chopped at the right time to me. Think I chopped mine even earlier than that, I remember that oily almost black pheno, and man that one is crazy! I got that thing almost black when I dipped my a/c temps down a bit to really bring the purp out. Just so everyone knows- you don't even need cold temps for the purple jellato to turn a beautiful purple color, they'll do it no matter what, even at higher temps.


I run LED's and CO2 so i keep my temps 78-83F and still got that purple. No telling what lower temps would do. Its already the most dark purple plant ive grown.


----------



## CTGrown203 (Feb 1, 2021)

The Mantis said:


> Received a freebie pack of Dungeon's Vault Genetics - Citrus Farmer (Skunk Tangerine x Grandpa’s Breath) - Anyone running this one?


I got the same I might do them soon


----------



## Justin_C (Feb 3, 2021)

Kick ass looking plants nice job I bet they smell excellent look forward to getting to chop these I have here . still have a little bit to go I’m running purple Jellato and frozen fruit right now


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 4, 2021)

CTGrown203 said:


> I got the same I might do them soon


That's one was pretty big a few years back, heard good things about it. Pop it, nothing in dvg has let me down yet!


----------



## KommanderBob (Mar 2, 2021)

Some grandpa's breath vegging for a few more weeks in our dep


----------



## Bubbles Depot (Mar 3, 2021)

mindriot said:


> I have some Pink Champagne I plan on running this spring... I was torn between that and Brandywine


Did you end up running the Pink Champagne? I have a pack in the fridge, is it worth bumping up the list?


----------



## mindriot (Mar 3, 2021)

Bubbles Depot said:


> Did you end up running the Pink Champagne? I have a pack in the fridge, is it worth bumping up the list?


 Unfortunately I didn't have the space for it so I'm running it this spring instead


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 17, 2021)

Lookie what I tracked down


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 17, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Lookie what I tracked down
> View attachment 4856085


Score


----------



## Railage (Apr 14, 2021)

Two packs of Purple Jellato on Glo RN for $125 each.

@Dividedsky has recommended this to me multiple times, I’m just so tapped rn I’d be on them otherwise.

Go get em!!


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 14, 2021)

Railage said:


> Two packs of Purple Jellato on Glo RN for $125 each.
> 
> @Dividedsky has recommended this to me multiple times, I’m just so tapped rn I’d be on them otherwise.
> 
> Go get em!!


Hell ya- I've realized the special sauce in the purp jellato is the purple vapor{gdp x purple vapor}.... add in gelato 33 and you have a epic purple strain that gets you faded to oblivion. 

People forget DVG worked with Ken Estes, pretty much was his protégé so he has his hands on some of the most epic strains and cuts that made hype strains what they are today.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 14, 2021)

Railage said:


> Two packs of Purple Jellato on Glo RN for $125 each.
> 
> @Dividedsky has recommended this to me multiple times, I’m just so tapped rn I’d be on them otherwise.
> 
> Go get em!!


Almost snagged one last week. I’m fully stocked on DVG though. His site has a big 420 sale right now too, although I don’t need beans couldn’t help picking up some merch. I’m a sucker for printed BIC lighters.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 25, 2021)

Have a pack of the M.V.P., Most Valuable Purps, (Legendary Purps x Purple Jellato) in the fridge I’m excited to run through. Might sneak them in with some Top Dawg stuff next run.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 25, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Have a pack of the M.V.P., Most Valuable Purps, (Legendary Purps x Purple Jellato) in the fridge I’m excited to run through. Might sneak them in with some Top Dawg stuff next run.


You should run those that will be an epic purple strain man, I've seen pic on dvg IG and it looks crazy fire.


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 25, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> You should run those that will be an epic purple strain man, I've seen pic on dvg IG and it looks crazy fire.


Glad to hear that! Thanks for sharing. I don’t have any social media or anything, so it’s tougher to find pics of people running stuff and whatnot.


----------



## MrGr33ngreen (May 24, 2021)

Royal Jellato/ Gelato Pheno


----------



## MrGr33ngreen (May 24, 2021)

Bandits Brew


----------



## Budderton (May 24, 2021)

Lemon Slush I keep on account of the insane terp profile it has. Like an artificial air freshener scent that goes between watermelon, peach, grape gummies. Tastes like a candied-up gelato.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 24, 2021)

Budderton said:


> Lemon Slush I keep on account of the insane terp profile it has. Like an artificial air freshener scent that goes between watermelon, peach, grape gummies. Tastes like a candied-up gelato.View attachment 4908361


Fuck ya Budderton! That looks great!


----------



## Budderton (May 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Fuck ya Budderton! That looks great!


Thanks man. I've stressed the shit out of this cut in the past and it's never gone weird on me. Not a nanner. Hope she makes good babies.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 24, 2021)

Budderton said:


> Thanks man. I've stressed the shit out of this cut in the past and it's never gone weird on me. Not a nanner. Hope she makes good babies.


That's always a good sign


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 10, 2021)

Hot rod(motorbreath 15 x grandpa's breath)


----------



## Indoorpro (Jul 10, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Hot rod(motorbreath 15 x grandpa's breath)
> View attachment 4940598View attachment 4940599View attachment 4940600


Is it stink as he describe?


----------



## Indoorpro (Jul 10, 2021)

I’m waiting on his chem n cream!


----------



## Budderton (Jul 10, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Hot rod(motorbreath 15 x grandpa's breath)
> View attachment 4940598View attachment 4940599View attachment 4940600


Nice ones Dividedsky! I've heard good things about the Hot Rod. What kinda terps are you getting off them?


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 10, 2021)

Indoorpro said:


> Is it stink as he describe?


Not a sure... how did dvg describe it?


Budderton said:


> Nice ones Dividedsky! I've heard good things about the Hot Rod. What kinda terps are you getting off them?


I'm getting very strong smells of gas/fuel<this make up the the smell of the strain- it stanks! There is a slight sweet smell that comes from it, I would describe as cookies gelato type smell- you know that freshly baked sweets smell- but it's has given way to mostly gas towards the end of flower. I'm guessing the cookies smell comes from the grandpa's breath. So overall overwhelmingly fuel.


----------



## Indoorpro (Jul 10, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Not a sure... how did dvg describe it?
> 
> I'm getting very strong smells of gas/fuel<this make up the the smell of the strain- it stanks! There is a slight sweet smell that comes from it, I would describe as cookies gelato type smell- you know that freshly baked sweets smell- but it's has given way to mostly gas towards the end of flower. I'm guessing the cookies smell comes from the grandpa's breath. So overall overwhelmingly fuel.


He said it’s his most gassiest creation…


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 10, 2021)

Indoorpro said:


> He said it’s his most gassiest creation…


So right on...I'm guessing it is true then.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 10, 2021)

One last shot-


----------



## Budderton (Jul 15, 2021)

Here's a Lemon Slush I keep, getting there.
Shitty pic, but wanted to show the whole plant.
Peach/watermelon gummy terps.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 31, 2021)

Is DVG's IG page down, can't seem to find it at the moment.


----------



## Houstini (Aug 1, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Is DVG's IG page down, can't seem to find it at the moment.


Check the @purplejellato_official he got zucked. Email him if ya got it he’s pretty fed up with ig bans


----------



## MrGr33ngreen (Oct 15, 2021)

"As you may have found out, my IG accounts have been taken down and will more than likely not be returning. I have tried endlessly to do all I can to prevent being deleted, but it doesn't help."

Email DVG


----------



## MrGr33ngreen (Oct 15, 2021)

Royal Jellato


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 13, 2021)

Damn DVG got banned on IG again think he got up to 115k this time. That has to be irritating, he probably gets a decent amount of traffic/potential customers to the seedbanks to buy his gear via his pics and interacting with growers on IG. That sucks, I enjoyed his IG.


----------



## kaneboy (Nov 19, 2021)

looking for something to throw in water and found a pack of dvg jersey mike in my stash ,also dvg tester candyland v2 x grandpas breath,i grew a jeseymike years ago but wondering if anyone has found any good out of these


----------



## dgarcad (Jan 10, 2022)

Am I ok ordering directly from the site?


----------



## Smorf (Jan 20, 2022)

anyone try the skywalker og x purple vapor?


----------



## Joedank (Mar 20, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Man I have no room for more strain and have to stop buying seeds but I want me some dungeon vault genetics!!


This turned out well !


----------



## CaliRootz88 (May 31, 2022)

Justin_C said:


> looking forward to seeing your harvest, very excited ,after seeing pics . I have purple jellato and frozen fruit currently running, still in veg. have royal jellato and brandywine on deck for the next round . Hoping to get some males really have some crosses i want to try


Did you ever finish the frozen fruit? Im running it now and curious how it came out. Thanks.


----------



## kaneboy (Jun 23, 2022)

Jersey Mike 2nd week flower


----------



## Learning1234 (Sep 11, 2022)

Running a pack of M.V.P. In a month or so. Excited for this one. He has nice stuff. Not sure why he was never more popular.


----------



## kaneboy (Sep 11, 2022)

Jersey Mike.Finished in 60 days,has a really fuelly grape kick to it ,great effects and nice chunky buds


----------



## Chocolateak47 (Sep 11, 2022)

Great looking plant there. Making my mouth water. This is my first time in this thread, I’m just browsing the last few pages. I noticed someone said his IG got taken down, do they take you down just for having pics of plants? Or is it because there were DMs about buying seeds or what? Like is weed pics a bannable offense on IG?


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 13, 2022)

Chocolateak47 said:


> Great looking plant there. Making my mouth water. This is my first time in this thread, I’m just browsing the last few pages. I noticed someone said his IG got taken down, do they take you down just for having pics of plants? Or is it because there were DMs about buying seeds or what? Like is weed pics a bannable offense on IG?


Dude DVG is very underrated, I'm surprised he doesn't get more traction here. His strains are fucking great


----------



## Learning1234 (Sep 13, 2022)

Chocolateak47 said:


> Great looking plant there. Making my mouth water. This is my first time in this thread, I’m just browsing the last few pages. I noticed someone said his IG got taken down, do they take you down just for having pics of plants? Or is it because there were DMs about buying seeds or what? Like is weed pics a bannable offense on IG?


I don’t have social media, so probably off, but from what I understand lots of these banks/people selling seeds just report competitors and get them taken down. Weed is till federally illegal everywhere in the US. Normal people just end up giving up on it all after awhile. Maybe he has a Discord or something that someone knows of.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 13, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude DVG is very underrated, I'm surprised he doesn't get more traction here. His strains are fucking great


Yea i got abunch of his work..some of the first releases and stuff i gotta get to. I keep hearing great things about false teeth also.

Edit: after lookin at OPs 1st post

I have humple pie, palpatine, grandpas breath, foul mouth false teeth and i remember buying a false teeth 45 crossed to something..a limited release idk.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 13, 2022)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Yea i got abunch of his work..some of the first releases and stuff i gotta get to. I keep hearing great things about false teeth also.
> 
> Edit: after lookin at OPs 1st post
> 
> I have humple pie, palpatine, grandpas breath, foul mouth false teeth and i remember buying a false teeth 45 crossed to something..a limited release idk.


Dude run those humble pie's, that probably one of the best cherry pie crosses in seed form...those produce some tasty cherry pie phenos with a funk


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 14, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude run those humble pie's, that probably one of the best cherry pie crosses in seed form...those produce some tasty cherry pie phenos with a funk


Ive heard that afew times aswell . Gives me hope!! Similar to palpatine. As u said..heavily slept on breeder!!

As u said slept on. I only ever grew afew grandpas breath


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 14, 2022)

Ya Id run the humble pie and false teeth, you'll find some keepers you'll keep around for years dude


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Sep 14, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude DVG is very underrated, I'm surprised he doesn't get more traction here. His strains are fucking great



Dude's also a dick I'm sure that has something to do with it lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 14, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya Id run the humble pie and false teeth, you'll find some keepers you'll keep around for years dude


I've heard that but DVG has been nothing but nice and cool to me when I chatted with on IG


----------

